# What did you do to your beetle today?



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey, well we don't have one for the new beetle... Might as well.. I will start so my beater got its washer tank fixxed and washer motor replaced (like a few days ago).


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Mine is getting some winter steelies thrown on this afternoon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (ginanana)*

Getting ready to sell it.
FINALLY!!!


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hah car wah. and i should be getting my hood painted by 4 then put it on my the end of the week.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

I tried to start it last night to no avail ... today I will jump it.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Tdotdub)*

20 bolts later, I have the winter steelies on and the alloy wheels off.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Tdotdub)*

Drove it








Come one lets get more people involed, other forums like this do better... I guess its cuz its a new one and people don't know of it.... yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Tdotdub)*

there is also power in numbers. Its always tough in the beetle forums.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? ([email protected])*

Drove it around the block because it hasnt moved in 3 weeks, and i blew a fuse (comfort module #5) 7.5 fuse that threw an annoying
e-brake light on


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (FastAndFurious)*

drove it to school and back......and apparently threw a code cause check engine light came on. gotta scan it tomorrow


----------



## turbosric (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (FastAndFurious)*

my clutch gave out randomly! ugh just my luck! 
how much is a kit for an 03 turbo s?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (turbosric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbosric* »_how much is a kit for an 03 turbo s?

329 + shipping through ECS.


----------



## turbosric (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? ([email protected])*

cool thanks! i just checked it out!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i was waiting for a thread like this


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Looked out the window and seen all the frost on the windows and now I'm hoping it will melt off by the time I need to leave with it


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Waiting for my black center console to arrive, but I'll need a black swivel cup holder







If anyone sees one, gimme a shout!


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (ginanana)*

Just completed my VR6T with Audi 4WD swap....

no j/k...but I do need to replace the tie-rods.


_Modified by red16vman at 4:28 PM 11-19-2008_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (red16vman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red16vman* »_Just completed my VR6T with Audi 4WD swap....

no j/k...but I do need to replace the tie-rods.

_Modified by red16vman at 4:28 PM 11-19-2008_

WOW nice... can you show us some pictures and give a quick run through what parts you used?


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

i looked at then put a voodoo charm on it so hopefully more **** wont break, b/c hell fixing it seems only to reveal more **** that is broke.
I want a volvo


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*

sat an aristo next to it with a newly destroyed pirelli (bulge). pot holes grrr...


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (gt2437)*

I got to drive mine in the snow, hoping my brakes would stop when needed and cause of my procrastination, I'll be installing new brakes Saturday during 30 degree weather


----------



## david214365 (Mar 24, 2008)

dang all you people and your winter complaints... down here in houston texas winter never seems to be a problem


----------



## Dub boy (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (david214365)*

Hey all! I'm gonna thread jack for a moment; I have a friend w/ a NB and her coolant light came on. I told her to check the coolant level but i dont know if her car should be warm or cold. Can you tell me? Oh, and she doesn't have the manual to check. Thanks!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Dub boy)*

stone cold to check the coolant... so like the morning is perfect


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

as it warms up it expands.. and morning is where u notice the leakes and also if there was any work done morning is the time u notice if there was an air lock in the system and the level went down... Best of luck to them.. Now U can unjack the forum lol jks


----------



## Dub boy (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Thanks!







I'm actually glad I came over here and started looking around, I have been finding useful info and have enjoyed prowlng in the other threads! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Dub boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub boy* »_Thanks!







I'm actually glad I came over here and started looking around, I have been finding useful info and have enjoyed prowlng in the other threads! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just cause its a beetle forum does not mean we can't help u. The beetle is an mk4 but looks pimp







Any ways today I hit 290K in my beetle (thats in KM's I'm up north in canada where the polar bears run free







)


----------



## Dub boy (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (david214365)*

yea i feels great outside ...but i just cleaned the car for the carshow on Sunday so it will stay in the garage ..


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (mmmmarquez)*

Car show in november? U guys are killin me... Its freezing in nyc


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (mmmmarquez) (FastAndFurious)*

Yeah welcome to the club. I wish but than again driving in the snow is fun. So look at it from that point of view... Lets hope some smart person will not total my car this winter.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (mmmmarquez) (Tdotdub)*

I filled it up with diesel and was looking for my long list of parts I need to find


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (mmmmarquez) (Tdotdub)*

what kinda parts you looking for? 
and i just got done driving my beetle over 500 miles this weekend from philly to pittsburgh and then from pittsburgh back to york pa 
haha and it made me love my beetle because i only went through like a tank and a quarter of gas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (mmmmarquez) (NB_Turbo1)*

i need window lifter switches, fog lights, grill, bumper, and alot of dash board parts. THoes are the parts that I know of the top of my head that would be easy to ship.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (mmmmarquez) (Tdotdub)*

And if any one has local parts I need, a silver hood, a hatch, I could use a complete black interior, I want a lether steering wheel, rims, and if some one gots a cheap rear silver bumper. 
More parts that I would buy shipped, is the gas cap door and plastic holder thingy, rad support and there is probly alot more


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (mmmmarquez) (Tdotdub)*

i better not total my car this winter.. i just finished the paint and body this last week.
i still have yet to spray the door handles and the interior pieces.
damn this cold!!!!
damn it to hell!!!!


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (mmmmarquez) (Tdotdub)*

Hey Tdotdub,
have you checked out Frisco auto parts? They do just VW and Audi, I used to go there a lot when I lived in toronto, they even had parts in stock for my scirocco. Check out their mississauga location first since that's where they dismantle their cars.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (mmmmarquez) (red16vman)*

Hey, thanks for the info I know them but the thing is that there is like no beetle parts to be found there is that place and another place but no one really scraps beetles.. They scrap alot of other cars such as golfs, jettas, convertables etc. But for some reason I can't find any where people that have the parts I need.. And at the dealer its sooooooo much money.. But I will be forced to buy it one buy one soon.. If I don't find these parts buy spring.. Cuz for the winter I don't care if its in rough shape. And not to mention I will park my beetle for the winter any ways. The reason is the tdi's have like no heat cuz they are so efficent







And there is nothing wrong with it. So I will drive a 93 passat diesel for a while. In mint shape and fully loaded except leather. And thoes diesels have alot more heat.. So I am still driving it now but not for long..
Any ways I did an oil change, and cleaned my car


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (mmmmarquez) (Tdotdub)*

I replaced my window lifter switches on my beetle yesterday.. I can actually roll down my window. Unlike for the last 10 months or so.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (mmmmarquez) (Tdotdub)*

i bought a battery tender last night so I can actually start it when I want to. Took it around the block a little bit as well. It seems it is liking the cold air.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (mmmmarquez) ([email protected])*

Got my car nice and dirty







I love to drive my car where its muddy


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (mmmmarquez) (Tdotdub)*

today i boosted my horsepower , now i have one more horsepower then yesterday.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (mmmmarquez) (FastAndFurious)*

What did you do? Add a sticker?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (mmmmarquez) (ginanana)*

wrong.
wax adds 1hp


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

I waxed mine for about 2 hours... guess you could call that love.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Turbogirl02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbogirl02* »_I waxed mine for about 2 hours... guess you could call that love. 

Call that love? Nah get is as muddy as you can get it... Show thoes jeep ppl where your dub been.







I just wish I knew of dirtier roads to take it... lol can any say I need a syncro swap?


_Modified by Tdotdub at 5:16 PM 11-27-2008_


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_
Call that love? Nah get is as muddy as you can get it... Show thoes jeep ppl where your dub bin.







I just wish I knew of dirtier roads to take it... lol can any say I need a syncro swap?

haha, by beetle isn't built for off roading.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Turbogirl02)*

I took off all the factory corners and put in clear ones. Nothing fancy, but its something


----------



## david214365 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (mspastrygurl)*

i stripped the interior of every thing but the drivers seat







i never knew the seat were so heavy i think its time for some racing seats


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Turbogirl02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbogirl02* »_
haha, by beetle isn't built for off roading.









Guys is there any way I can do a syncro/4 motion swap? And than I could also get the shaft to the back welded up, so its an all time 4 wheel drive. Cuz after all the floor pans of the beetle is jetta and golf.. And the suspention is golf and jetta as well.. So would it should be possible... I'm trying to think but nothing is coming to my mind...
After all a broken front bumper is fine, with a missing grill. Never the less a swap in my tdi would be nice... Or at least figure out to give it more boost from the turbo so I can speed up faster







Any ideas guys?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

^^^ find a wrecked TT or R32


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lol that will take a bit of time to find... SO does any one know how to make the stock turbo give out more power? If its possible on my beetle tdi


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

well today i went to the dealership where my good buddy works, and he changed my oil and got my front end aligned. Also i finally found a painter to paint my hood. 150$


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Replaced my gas cap door holder cuz it was broken in 5 million parts and the door would like almost fall out when i'm driving.. Did not have time to put the grey gas cap door on so, I just replaced quickly the holder and door.. Now my car is 2 tone. Silver (all over) and blue gas cap door


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

I helped my dad replace my front brakes, which were still the originals from 2003....Hopefully the new ones last just as long. I also wanted to replace my daisy wheels with the original set, but those tires are worn out. So Im stuck with the daisies for the winter unless I find a good deal on another set of tires....


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

I (re)-tightened the oil return line from the turbo to the oil pan after finding about a quart and a half of oil on my garage floor this morning!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (CA Solt)*

i actually drove it to work.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (gt2437)*

i stared at it for a little. Contemplated washing and then it started to rain ... again.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_i actually drove it to work. 

proof!







I still have the RH's too.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (gt2437)*

Well I didn't do anything today but tomorrow I'm going to Delaware to Get some azul speedmesh wheels 
18s!


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

got my rims today!!
ill take pictures in the snow tomorrow and let you see my still pos! hah hopefully ill be able to get some mods after my christmas money comes in since most of the sales will still be on. 
(VF engineering mounts, ecs clutch, neuspeed short shifter, actually paint by cowl hood)


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (mspastrygurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mspastrygurl* »_I helped my dad replace my front brakes, which were still the originals from 2003....Hopefully the new ones last just as long. I also wanted to replace my daisy wheels with the original set, but those tires are worn out. So Im stuck with the daisies for the winter unless I find a good deal on another set of tires....

i have a set of stock wheels from a 2000 VW Beetle and i also have a set of Damani wheels for sale. Im not to far from you so let me know if you want pictures.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Guys. How did u guys put your audi rims on the beetle? I have a set of 17" audi rims and they bolt patterns are different? But I know alot of people put them on.. Somehow.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Did a "ventectomy" on NB TDI


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (weirdajs)*

you have to buy adapters to run audi wheels or any other bolt patterns on our cars, basically its a spacer that bolts on then has the 5x112 bolt pattern for you to bolt the wheel too
this is my set to run the MkV huffs on my beetle


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*









theres the best picture i have of it today with the new rims.










_Modified by tscbmxer92 at 11:24 AM 12-7-2008_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_you have to buy adapters to run audi wheels or any other bolt patterns on our cars, basically its a spacer that bolts on then has the 5x112 bolt pattern for you to bolt the wheel too
this is my set to run the MkV huffs on my beetle


Nice nice... now i need to find out where to buy them... so I can put thoes audi rims on my beetle







Will look nice off a 1999 audi a6 with a 4.2 under the hood... Does any one know where to get thoes adapters...


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote »_Nice nice... now i need to find out where to buy them... so I can put thoes audi rims on my beetle







Will look nice off a 1999 audi a6 with a 4.2 under the hood... Does any one know where to get thoes adapters... 

ECS tuning has them for 320$ in 20, 25, and 30mm so they are like spacers also.


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

You can also search on here that's where I bought mine I got them for 210$ from another member staggered too


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

Or for that price I will get a machine shop to make me one set







I know all the messurements now... Cuz the only thing that was unlear was the width.. But I know that as well now. HEHEHE Isn't that a great idea?


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

yeah man if you can get it done locally then i would do it. just make sure that they are quality machinists or you will get royally screwed over. yeah most go with around 20-30mm.


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

my rears are 1.2" which gives me a flush look with 7.5" wide wheels


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_Guys. How did u guys put your audi rims on the beetle? I have a set of 17" audi rims and they bolt patterns are different? But I know alot of people put them on.. Somehow.

depends on the Audi. First gen TT wheels bolt right up (MKIV Chassis like the new beetle).


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (gt2437)*

or adapt-it-usa sells non-hubcentric adapters. Some people will whine about that, but I am on my 3rd set with no issues.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_or adapt-it-usa sells non-hubcentric adapters. Some people will whine about that, but I am on my 3rd set with no issues.

3rd set because of different sizes (spacers)?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (gt2437)*

one set of 5x112, and two sets of 5x4.75". The second set of GM pattern was to increase the thickness of my adapters for the RS's. I needed thicker adapters to clear the suspension.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah i really want huffs for my car but then again i would have to buy the huffs and the adapters and that gets realllll expensive.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_one set of 5x112, and two sets of 5x4.75". The second set of GM pattern was to increase the thickness of my adapters for the RS's. I needed thicker adapters to clear the suspension.

ah okie, got it. I forgot about the GM C4 wheels, duh.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

I drover my bug in the snow saturday, we were gonna drop the top, lol but I didnt want to ruin my leather seats. And this afternoon I froze my bumm off cleaning the car and wheels from the weekend snowfall. I need to buy new tires so I can take off the daisies for the winter


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (mspastrygurl)*

went to the dealer to get the transmission fluid and the filter .. and will drop it off tonight at my mechanic's ....damn that fluid is $$$$$$$$$


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (mspastrygurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mspastrygurl* »_I drover my bug in the snow saturday, we were gonna drop the top, lol but I didnt want to ruin my leather seats. And this afternoon I froze my bumm off cleaning the car and wheels from the weekend snowfall. I need to buy new tires so I can take off the daisies for the winter









I have stock 17s if you want to buy them.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

I replaced my serptine belt tensior.. on a tdi engine.. wow that was a %$#&ing nice job to do














lol I know why i was holding back from that job 6 months now...


----------



## KaRoTToP420 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (david214365)*

drove it to work n starin at it thinkin about new shocks!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (KaRoTToP420)*

finally got my new steering wheel in.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Went on a chase to find my glow plug relay and after opening a few things it became personal... Yet I needed to leave and could not finish my hunt... SO its on!!!! I will find that glow plug relay and replace it. My CEL is on most likley because of it.







I got to all the ****ty jobs to do and I am finishing them... The ones I have bin putting off for months now. Than once i'm done I got a few small things i want to do... Audi TT turbo on my tdi, chip the tdi, and put a remote starter... and not to mention find a 1.8T hatch... and in this order as well..







I don't care about it looking really rough until i get a hatch


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

i vacuumed the whole thing out and gave it a bath.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

03 Vert Beetle....bought it today...semi cleaned the inside...more to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Found my glow plug relay.. and noticed that is not the one I have so I can't replace it.. SO in the morning I will test if they work or not and if they don't I will buy one... MY diesel starts soo hard at -6.0 C


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

got a flat tire.. Cut in the sidewall. So i had to replace it yesterday night


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

i got my transmission out by myself with no lift...that wasnt fun


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

fixed a boost leak and washed and waxed it


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (mmmmarquez)*

Wow this thread kinda slowed down becasue of x-mas.
Today I cleaned the snow of my beetle before driving it. That is so not me. I will just sit in. Let the glow plug light go out of i feel like it. and put the wipers on and rear defroster, and roll the windows down and up.. lol done. faster warmer and dryer


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

today i put in my AWE pedals, my VF engineering motor mounts, different taillights, clear turn signals, and clear side markers. 
overall i think my car looks 25% better.


----------



## kgirlbug2k (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Yesterday: drove the TDI to Dulles and picked up parts for both cars.
Today, driving TDI from home to Bedford Pa, to Philly to DC to visit dad, pick up a set of seats from one beetle owner to another who is fixing up a wrecked bug to give to his daughter. Calling Willy to see if he has time to work on both bugs this week.
If I can get them in this week, the gasser needs an o2 sensor and some switches replaced on the driver's door.
The TDI needs one seatbelt buckle replaced, a glow plug harness, and the door microswitch replaced. 
Soon, the gasser will get a timing belt job, trailer hitch rewired, and a whole new suspension. Also needs paintwork
The TDI needs a skidplate, EGR valve, some paintwork and lifted, and I'll be happy


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (kgirlbug2k)*

haha drive mine 3 hours a day to commute from home to school and back..........
graduate in like 6 months though so an r32 engine swap will be in the process soon


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

so today i got my cowl induction hood back from my painter. overall he did a pretty damn good job on it. http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/halfstar.gif cant wait to put it on the car tomorrrow. look on the beetle picture thread for pictures of the hood on the car.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

bought a gps today and the only good place where it fits in the beetle is beside the rear view mirror. Oh well at least its out of the way  and not to mention I got a gps


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

My flipping tdi beetle will not start..







I actually let it glow cuz i never let it and just start her up. Than when it wasn't starting I let it glow for 2 times, than 3 when it didn't start again and 3 again. than my battery was almost deid. So I charged the battery and checked the glow plugs if they work cuz i got codes for them and they work so yeah.. This car does not like the cold and I already replaced the starter and the battery to make it start better in the winter... Thats what the dealer says (starter does not turn fast enough) and battery gets weak.. and became alot better but now its haunting me again...







If the repairs will be alot than I will jump into my B3 TD passat that I just finished and drive it for the winter than sit back in this for the summer. SO I did a few things today with no luck.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

today i changed coil packs #1 and #2. Now the only one that is 9 years old is #3. which will probably blow soon. but i have a new one incase it does. and i bought a body kit from a local i have to get it painted and on. hah and i tried changing the shifter knob but no luck. does anyone know how to do it?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Finally got my car started... It was soo hard. The only way it would start was with brake cleaner.. which begs to ask the question did my fuel lines get sucked out back to the tank dry? That happened to me with my mk3 jetta. And that problem was becasue of the pump... And thats not good news. And we all know diesel pumps are not cheap. Sigh... If it starts giving me problems I think it might get scraped or sold to a person that wants to fix it.. (thats what happened with the mk3)


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

the body kit is sanded and ready to be painted


----------



## DubbinTopless (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

I got the oil changed and washed it cuz it is 75 degrees in the middle of winter!!! 
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Texas!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinTopless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinTopless* »_I got the oil changed and washed it cuz it is 75 degrees in the middle of winter!!! 
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Texas!

I donno I love winter.. I like the cold, snow, and the ice. I think its greta to have once a year. 
I put diesel in my beetle lol it doesn't happen often cuz its a tdi


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_the body kit is sanded and ready to be painted









Pics?? or links please....New to this forum as far as posting but I plan to get a kit eventually..caractere http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
on topic: I loaded the cd player up w my type of tunes for the time being. Got some HIDs 4 it but no install yet. I would like to paint the light housing blk when I do install them...and drop it from baby suv status


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Accidently broke my key today.. When I dropped it from only 2 feet.. May be 3 but not from somewhere high. And I noticed my cd changer is starting to break. Oh and I got pulled over in it on the 1st. But I got a fast one and let go with out a ticket








Oh and also got a flat on the 2nd and bent my rim on the 30th.. SO lots happend but nothing good.. well except not getting a ticket


_Modified by Tdotdub at 1:34 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

well yesterday not today but...got ecs stage 1 clutch kit installed put tranny back in, changed tranny fluid, bled the clutch and brakes with motive power bleeder (nice new toy i would recommend to anyone, makes everything so easy)

and of course somehow the vacume hose off the booster got loose during install and was giving me nightmares until today.


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

removed the Rear sway bar and the front strut bar ..starting the part out


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (mmmmarquez)*

who makes both front and rear and how much are you asking?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_who makes both front and rear and how much are you asking?

nice I want to know as well...


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

eurosport makes the front strut bar and Neuspeed 28mm rear sway bar and they are for sale


----------



## scarab99 (Jul 19, 2008)

not big and exciting at all.....but it is to me! lol.








got two of these in the mail today!


----------



## Gone in 7.6 seconds (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Tdotdub)*

well for my beetle it has been in sleep mode since late October see it every few weeks when i take my mom shopping under snow till mid-late April


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

All mods have been put on hold, my ferret's been pretty sick and is racking up the vet bills







I have a lot of plans, just can't really execute yet.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_All mods have been put on hold, my ferret's been pretty sick and is racking up the vet bills







I have a lot of plans, just can't really execute yet.

That sucks hope ur pet gets better.. As for here I don't have time for mods becasue, I am getting problem after problem come out... And thats what happens when you buy a car that was abused to **** before you buy it for a good deal. My car now has hard starting and I have no power for along time. I need to jump on the gas pedal and keep the pedal to the metal. Just to so people don't honk at me behind me. I'm guessing mass air flow sensor. I did not check my check engine light to see if I got any new codes over the ones I already had.


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

COILS!!!! haha got all sides on today and put them all the way down, tucking tire on my longbeaches and got my pan about a key and a half from the ground.....i know not everyones cup of tea but i love being low, plus it keeps me awake cause i know i gotta watch the road like crazy to not hit anything


----------



## DubbinTopless (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

I got an estimate to repair my rear bumper where an idiot ran into me.
 







However, it was 100% his fault, so I am thinking insurance might help me switch to a Euro rear bumper


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinTopless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinTopless* »_I got an estimate to......

Imed ^^
And I cleaned my beetle quickly today.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Replaced the crank sensor after it failed and left stranded me on the highway for the first time since buying the car almost 11 years ago.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (dr_spock)*

Got my tag for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mmmmarquez: how much for the rear one only? but if you are selling it as a pair then i cant for it.
and today i let my mom drive my car since i crashed hers last night =[








mk5 rabbit 2.5*T*


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

Hey guys I did a few things with my beetle....
1) vaccumed it/washed it by hand (have not done it since mid summer or so)
2) was looking why my L side tail light does not work when the lights is on and has a good light bulb in it (gave up.. hopefully I will not get booked on my trip to the states cuz cops in the states love booking out of province ppl)
3) Cleaned my trunk and found 3 or 4 car jacks and 5 or 6 OE wrenches to remove the lug nuts when u get a flat.... (what ever that is called) :S yeah had no idea that I had that much in it..
Noticed some "nice" guy backed into my car in a parking lot of something cuz there is marks on the RR part of the bumper.. And I can drive so I know it was not me! But oh well I don't care this car will be really fixxed up soon (as soon as my b3 hits the road - cleaning the salvage papers on it tommorow)


----------



## DubbinTopless (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*

I replaced my headlight....again. Looks like the dry rot means I have to replace the whole housing.







(The seal is also loose around the lens cuz it looks like the previous owner didn't know how to get the headlight out correctly







)
But I did fix it all by myself. No supervision of any kind, so that was kinda exciting


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinTopless)*

Guys this was a few days ago but I got to show you what I spotted with my rear brakes. It was shocking to know that I was driving with brakes on 3 wheels only for weeks (reason I could not find the noise). Will get pics up tommorow


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote »_and today i let my mom drive my car since i crashed hers last night =[








mk5 rabbit 2.5*T*

still letting her use the car








hopefully she will be done with it soon. 
i want my car back
but today i filled it up and washed it


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

sold it


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mmmmarquez)*








I always liked your NB. What are you getting in its place?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ginanana)*

Pulled out the Center Console, Arm Rest and Misc Interior Trim pieces for Paint & Leather.








"Hollywood"


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ginanana)*

i bought a 3 series BMW


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mmmmarquez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmmmarquez* »_i bought a 3 series BMW 

aww.. dubs rule.. or audi's.. bmw's and mercs are meh.. and vortex is no good for u now cuz u have a bmw


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*

Congrats and go to the BMW site!








"Hollywood"


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah man hate to see you switch. your NB was pretty rad!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

finished up my dual a pillar gauge pod project, wrapped/stitched in suede like the rest of the headliner parts and installed vdo water/oil temperature gauges

heres some crappy phone pics


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

Looks good Fast! The vdo gauges blend nicely on the A-Pillar. Thinking about something like this for a while. Glad to see it on your ride.
Recently installed a Schumacher 1.5 volt battery charger/maintainer for the ride since it's not my daily.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubstar)*

This was all in the last 2 weeks but:
Made the new false floor for the long since gone rear seat. 
Plugs, oil change, trans fluid change, fuel filter, ball joints.
Alpine Type S components for the front, Type S full ranges for the back, Alpine 600W class D amp, Alpine Type R 12" 2ohm sub. Still need to make the new enclosure, this one will be CF to match the seat backs.
Next up: redoing the air ride. Building off the harness bar to make a half cage. All new interior panels. Repaint whole car, Alpine white, still black roof, and mirrors, shave hood and hatch.
Once the enclosure/floor is done ill get pics I guess....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_
Made the new false floor for the long since gone rear seat. 


Do you have any pics of the new false floor?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SMOOTH)*

Half of these posts should be deleted ...it clearly states what did you do to your beetle *today?*


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Half of these posts should be deleted ...it clearly states what did you do to your beetle *today?* 

lol like urs








any ways.. I was driving and tryed to stop and tapped a parked car... the damages was huge. My plate holder cracked. And his bumper had a blue mark from the letters of my licence plate. After finding him he did not care at all and told me to forget about it. That just made my day... My year as it is was already very bad so all what I would have needed was him nagging for 2 blue marks... 
In short I cracked my plate holder.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*

Scrubbed the ever living hell out of the battery clamps, recharged and started her after letting her sit under a sheet of snow and ice for a week. I sooo need to swap wheels, but my dad's convalescence after surgery took it off my priorities.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Today it was freakin 55 degrees in Baltimore! So I washed and waxed the car, and finally installed my TT vents. They look mighty nice, if I do say so myself.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*

I didn't want to wash..since I'm still unsure of the week's weather. That and I wanted to go shopping, not smell like carnuba.


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (13minutes)*

washed all the salt off, gave it a oil change, a coolant flush, a new ect, threw on some eyelids and chrome handles the girly bought me and then vacuumed the interior















haha gotta squeeze alot into the weekend nowadays since theres no time to work on it any other time......


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah my main purpose was to just get all the salt and crap off the car and throw on a little shell of wax to get it through the next month or two.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (ginanana)*

Noticed the rear window is comin loose http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Help!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_Noticed the rear window is comin loose http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Help!









ur rear window?????


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Yeah...I just noticed it after having the car for near two months...I'm possitive the dealer(not vw) temporary repaired it to sell..and the repair was not adequate http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I searched on the org and it seems to be common in the verts. Some have even posted that they fixed it themselves. I will try but I am waiting on more info from a friend who is a VW tech b4 I jump in and do it wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was very worried that a whole new top was in order but looks like I can get the window re attached/sealed







(fingers crossed)











_Modified by TightDub at 12:47 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Well, I had to move my car today and noticed my beetle left an big oil mark. So I checked it out and I have a small crack/hole in the oil pan. There is a constant dropping. So to fix the problem I topped it up with oil cuz it was really low. Put 4 L in my trunk and made a pan that I can put under the car when I park it at home. But I know thats only a tempary fix. But I don't want to spend any money on the car cuz its in very bad shape now.. and I mean very bad. I want a replacement beetle (another tdi







). 
Oh forgot to say I drove 70 kms after finding out







yeah i know i got to be careful. And its a fine line i'm walking


_Modified by Tdotdub at 7:44 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Today I decided to give it a wash since there has been so much so. The solution to all the snow is salt which makes my car dirtyyyyy. But I shouldn't have washed it today because we have more snow coming but I really wanted it clean.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

I drove mine to work! First time he's been out of the garage since Thanksgiving Day.
Getting inspected soon.


----------



## SAATR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (pdoel)*

New tires! Kumho Ecsta ASX, much better than bald Cooper's!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (SAATR)*

fixxed my oil pan leak half way with gum


----------



## DubbinTopless (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Got an alignment now that my coilovers are on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinTopless)*

*tried* to race my dad's cayman s... not a good idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Do a little work to that thang, and you'll blow his doors off!








"Hollywood"


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Vaccumed the interior, cleaned the dash...but outside of that and driving it...nothing eventful. I have a few ideas for it but cash is the key. Still lovin new beetle ownership http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Do a little work to that thang, and you'll blow his doors off!








"Hollywood"









im working on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ugh. Replaced coil packs #1 and #4


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*

Ha I just replaced all 4.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

i finally set up my boost controller's second setting, setting "b" now at 20psi.
man this thing flies!
now i have 3 boost levels, off is 10psi, "a" is 15psi and "b" is 20psi.
@15 it makes my old eliminator seem like it was stock @23psi, 20 is a whole new level for me. ballz out b1ctheZ! lol


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

fixxed my oil pan, replaced one tire cuz the thread was insanly ripped and could have exploded any time.. And oil filter, and will get fresh oil once the jb weld drys on the oil pan







and I can drive it again.. yeap my car is still beat up and needs 1 million more things to be done. but hey I use my beetle like a pick-up truck so yeah you can't expect it to be in top shape.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*

confirmed the purchase of my rack!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

started taking apart my audio in the trunk as everything has to come out and get re-organized....
finally got my bagyards in my hands....
and the rest of the stuff is finally in too heres a list of what im going to be running
seperate 4 gauge wire to the back with 80amp fuse
bagyard front struts
bagyard rear bags
Rear koni adjustable shocks for rear from kw V2's
autopilot digital controller
easystreet manifolds
1/4 lines to all 4 corners
3/8 lines inside the car
5 gal tank
(2) 480c viar chrome compressors
(2) 3/8 SMC all metal watertraps
and misc fittings and etc..
should be fun when done
















1/4 airlines in blue, 3/8 line in black
4 gauge power wire in blue
8 gague power wire in red for the compressors








bagyard front and rears







waited for these suckers for 3 months








autopilot digital controller and ecu i think will be painting it black








bagyard tool for installing rear bags
















_Modified by FastAndFurious at 2:07 PM 2-18-2009_


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 2:09 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

Yo Bash,
Sounds hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see your car.
I just found out that due to the 2009 price increase Recaro had, there was a run on orders of the seats at the 2008 price & apparently a bunch of dealers placed huge orders to beat the price increase, and as a result mine won't be hitting the US til late March!








Then they've got to go to paint & upholstery! Probably won't have 'em til April.








"Hollywood"


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (pdoel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdoel* »_I drove mine to work! First time he's been out of the garage since Thanksgiving Day.
Getting inspected soon.

















Well, due to a mistake by the dealership (Forgot to put the oil in after the oil change), my Beetle has been dead since I took this picture.
The new engine / turbo came in yesterday. They called today, the tranny was pulled, they're swapping stuff over to the new engine. They're also replacing the water pump / timing belt at no charge.
Only thing I'm paying for is a new clutch. They noticed the clutch was just about to go (figured that would be due soon). They'll cover the labor (since it's all apart anyway), I just gotta pay for the parts.
Sucks that this all happened, but the dealership really stepped up and is being great. Should have it back tomorrow or Friday. With a brand new engine, turbo, water pump, timing belt and clutch.
Get well soon little buddy! I've missed ya!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (pdoel)*

Lucky you, what dealership is this, id like a new engine too


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_what dealership is this

The dealership whos' mechanics forgot to put oil in the car!








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

if i was you i would cancel that order and get my money back...theres a seller on ebay trying to unload 2 display seats one is blue and one is red...driver and a paassanger for 800 each and he is in CT.
and then you can customize them to how you want them and still save a lot of money
i was going to get these and put them as my rear seats but my wife just got laid off from her job









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I only see a red passenger seat?
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

he has anopther one in blue...the drivers seat, search his other items.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_if i was you i would cancel that order and get my money back...theres a seller on ebay trying to unload 2 display seats one is blue and one is red...driver and a paassanger for 800 each and he is.......









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW

I say HotDamn!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Yeah found it. You know what Bash...............by the time I bought 'em, added in the hardware/resitors/etc., etc., then had them completely taken apart, sent the cushions to upholstery for FULL BLACK LEATHER with Silver Stitching, brought the seats backs and bottoms to a paint shop, found the subs to do the work, did all the running around, I'd probably be back up to time and money of what Ian's gonna do the seats for in the first place.








Thanks for thinking of me though. You DO find the deals! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(P.S. Sorry to hear about your wife's job!







)
This ecomony does suck! 
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

ups just delivered these
















on another note, i dont know what you are paying for yours but that kind of work what your talking about is a lot of money....
i think for myself if i didnt have mine i would defenetly pick those up, you could probably talk the guy down even more....so lets say 1400 picked up for both which for sure could be obtained for that price especially in this economy... they have been on ebay for at least 4 months those things...they arent moving..
you would be basically paying for one seat and getting 2...
as they now are starting price of 1499 per seat


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

What the little billet "handle" looking thing.......dipstick?
Yeah, Ian's taking pretty good care of me. Plus, he has the subs who've done these seats before, and know exactly what they're doing. Plus he sent me pictures of their work and I know I'll be happy with them, not to mention saving me all the hassle of looking for subs and then all the running around etc., etc.
I know between paint and upholstery I'd end up spending a couple of grand easily on top of the cost of the seats.
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

yeah its a dipstick and new K&N filter...its about time i change my filter....

I have a great upholstery person near me, they have done those seats before as well...they are top notch people and i cant see it costing more then 1k i was quoted 2k for front and rear seats with diamond stitching in the middle


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I meant 2K for both the Upholstery & PAINT. I'm having the backs and bottoms painted to match the car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you get the Dipstick from Jcaps or is it Neuspeed?
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Neuspeed.... The windshield washer is from jcaps.
2k for upholstery and paint is way too much
when the upholstery is done, the seat has to be taken apart anyway so you would take the pieces to get painted ..only real involving work there would be the sanding of the rear if you are going for the smooth finish.
still cant see it cost 2k


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

You know what Bash, then things must be cheaper where you are than here in friggin' Fairfield County. I just spent $100.00 just to have my armrest recovered in black leather with silver top-stitching. Can you imagine what they'd charge to do two ENTIRE SEATS!








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I paid 100$ to get my A-pillar gauge pod covered in suede....and thats 100x harder then covering a armrest cover.... I did my own armrest cover.
edit
oh yeah no only cover it but it has a lot of stitching to it and the suede i had doesnt stretch at all...plus the proparts a pillar pod has a triangle opening for the speaker so they plastic welded a piece in there and smoothed it out as well..



_Modified by FastAndFurious at 2:42 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*








lost a center cap today, prob going 40 over a metal plate that i didn't see







either that or someone stole it...


----------



## RenaultHtr (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (Turbogirl02)*

Tell me that was not on the 5 into Seattle, the "expansion joints". aka lifted truck necessary. 

I just ordered some 02 sensors, then on to bigger and better.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (RenaultHtr)*

Pull started my beetle. Cuz it went under 0 degrees celcius. I wonder will summer come first or me replacing the starter... The funny thing is its kinda 50 50 chances...
Cuz I am not sure if you know. But TDI starters usually don't fail. But rather don't turn the car over fast enough in the winter and the techincal bulletion says replace battery and starter.. And well battery is new and starter was new.. But the damn thing failed so I sent it back under warranty and just fixxed an old one I had from completly not working to. Starts abover zero celcuis... Does any one know what I would need to fix inside my starter for it to turn fast? Cuz after all rebuilders can somehow rebuild these so its possible... (its not the money... I kinda like fixxing starters and altenators).


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (RenaultHtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RenaultHtr* »_Tell me that was not on the 5 into Seattle, the "expansion joints". aka lifted truck necessary. 



Thankfully... no. I'll now watch out for them when i drive up there this weekend. So thanks for the heads up... i don't wanna loose another one now







I'm tempted to just glue em in. 


_Modified by Turbogirl02 at 10:58 AM 2-19-2009_


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Turbogirl02)*

Today I cleaned out the interior.


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

today i glued my center caps in!


----------



## RenaultHtr (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (Turbogirl02)*

Yeah so a warning for those and any rail crossing in the Seattle area - ask my gf's bent rear beam how I know.
I do not miss those roads. But on a plus side I will be refinishing the headlights on the bug this weekend, maybe the jetta too.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (RenaultHtr)*

Painting my caps at the moment!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*

Love the pink what kinda paint did u use?


----------



## RenaultHtr (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (FastAndFurious)*

I just refinished the headlights on my beetle - 2k - 3k wetsand, polish, and plastic sealer = 2 hrs and I can almost see again.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Love the pink what kinda paint did u use?

Thanks! I used this:








Krylon Satin Finish 2922 Watermelon Sandia (sorry couldn't find a picture of it online)

Here they are on my beetle (a couple of them need to be touched up)


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (PaisleyRose)*

well i did
rear rotors, starter, fixed my rear lights did not work and I made of list to do things and I scaned the codes


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (Tdotdub)*

is that paint gonna hold up under the hood? these engines get pretty hot...


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_is that paint gonna hold up under the hood? these engines get pretty hot...

Yeah it should be fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (PaisleyRose)*

and why not the Coolant Bottle Cap?








"Hollywood"


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_and why not the Coolant Bottle Cap?








"Hollywood"









It will be done, the car was still hot when I painted the other caps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (PaisleyRose)*

today i ordered the keys for my rack.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (tscbmxer92)*

accidentally put a small pin whole on the beetles ac condenser :S damn it that's what happens if the gill around the fog lights is missing and the rad support is broken.. damn last owner.. Every one was looking at me as I walked away from my car when I parked in cuz the gas was coming out hard. So now the real question is.. to fix the ac for the summer or not








Is there a prize for having the most beat up beetle? I bet you I would win.


_Modified by Tdotdub at 10:57 AM 2-23-2009_


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (Tdotdub)*

ive got the same problem. i need to change my fog lights and my rad support is broken. i need to find a new one.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_ive got the same problem. i need to change my fog lights and my rad support is broken. i need to find a new one.

You better do it... I was like.. its not important.. only doesn't look that good..and now my car's ac is gone







Oh well I got power windows







lol no I'm joking I will probly fix the ac


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (Tdotdub)*

well i still have the grille i just need to change out the fogs which i have and get a new rad support.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_well i still have the grille i just need to change out the fogs which i have and get a new rad support. 

Well you know if your rad support is clean broken off (no support from the bottom) than you radiator just hangs there on the hoses that go onto there. and just moved around when you accel and deccel. So it can make the rad weak there and it break the rad







So i would do it asap.. I got bigger problems now so thats why I am not doing it. But it SHOULD BE done before that rad support will make more damage


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (Tdotdub)*

I drove my Beetle to work today, first time since the engine replacement!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (pdoel)*

^ thats exciting. i remember my first drive after being down for a year, i'm still smiling.
i didn't "do" anything to my car yesterday, but i did order a pair of slicks for it.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (pdoel)*

Drove it to Columbia SC and back...First road trip and I can say I still like the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

Ran out of gas http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_
Well you know if your rad support is clean broken off (no support from the bottom) than you radiator just hangs there on the hoses that go onto there. and just moved around when you accel and deccel. So it can make the rad weak there and it break the rad







So i would do it asap.. I got bigger problems now so thats why I am not doing it. But it SHOULD BE done before that rad support will make more damage

well mine isnt broken clear off. just some cracks in it so i think im gonna do it real soon. im suprised it hasent clearly broken off. i have the vf engineering engine mounts so the engine vibrations throughout the whole car but the motor went up.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (tscbmxer92)*

the bottom of a rad support can be 100% gone and the rad will not fall out.
there are tabs on the sides of the rad that slip into rubber mounting isolators that in turn slide into the top of the rad support. infact the rad doesn't even rest on the bottom of the support.
don't get me wrong, a busted rad support is bad and should be fixed, but your rad isn't gonna fall out unless the mounts up top are broken too.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_the bottom of a rad support can be 100% gone and the rad will not fall out.
there are tabs on the sides of the rad that slip into rubber mounting isolators that in turn slide into the top of the rad support. infact the rad doesn't even rest on the bottom of the support.
don't get me wrong, a busted rad support is bad and should be fixed, but your rad isn't gonna fall out unless the mounts up top are broken too.

Oh I did not know that.. but mine has to be broken on one side.. cuz its hanging on a coolant house.. so yeah. but thanks for the info. Also I bought a new starter for my car... aka rope to pull start it when it doesn't want to..
I really need to fix that problem on my tdi its driving me crasy.. I did the techincal bulleton from vw.. and that is battery and starter. my glow plugs work as well.. now I need to check the ground cable and if not... compression


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (Tdotdub)*

Well tonight i spun 300,000 km's in the car... I think its time for pics tomorow to show the damages my car suffered from the 300,000km's and an owner that negleted the car way more than i did or ever would..


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (Tdotdub)*

Crappy cell phone picture but my grille was basically silver again so we re-sprayed today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (PaisleyRose)*

LOL @ *BAN ME*.

i replaced my timing belt/waterpump/t-stat last night. found some coolant leaks so i replaced the metal coolant pipe, coolant bottle and coolant flange oring. (i did the bottle just because a new one looks so nice).
i also installed INA line density motor mounts.
busy nite, but got alot done.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (water&air)*

Got all the Center Console pieces molded, sanded and primed. Now just a couple more coats of primer, more sand, two or three coats of color, sand, clear, sand, and I can Install them! There's actually light at the end of the tunnel.








Now if only my seats would get here, I'd be all set. I'll probably end up doing DOD2 without 'em.
































"Hollywood"


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (HollywoodsBug)*

Well I did nothing to my beetle cuz I have not bin driving it for a while.. And this is a bit off topic but I felt like I must show this pic..
This is a local beetle cop car we got







So jokes to see and makes me wanna have one. This car is a 1998 cuz it gots no fog lights in the bumper and thats the only year that came like that. I can't belive they would use such and old car. I know for a fact that they replace all the old cars that are more than a few years old. I guess they are keeping this cuz its unique car. 
Oh and I did not need to mention this was at the timmies parking lot lol
yeah yeah I am driving a b3 passat







But still like my beetle better and soon enough that will be my daily again.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (HollywoodsBug)*

What color are you painting the console pieces?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_What color are you painting the console pieces?

Reflex Silver to match the exterior, as well as the seat backs and bottoms (if they ever come in)!








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (HollywoodsBug)*

You know you could have gotten a lot of cash for that center console...the oem black is very popular and hard to come by


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (FastAndFurious)*

Yeah, and a Reflex Silver Porsche Carerra GT / Ruf style custom molded and painted one, is even harder to come by!








Besides, I ain't been havin' great luck selling parts, and wouldn't count on it!








"Hollywood"


----------



## yelojkt (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (HollywoodsBug)*

Put in front wheel bearings. Changed fuel filter and spark plugs. Replaced my second coil pack in five years. I think I am going to replace the other two even though they are not throwing codes. And it looks like the sport spindles are just about ready to be shipped.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_You know you could have gotten a lot of cash for that center console...the oem black is very popular and hard to come by

By the way Bash, I've got a spare "Top Half" piece of the Center Console in Black if you know of anyone interested in buying one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (HollywoodsBug)*

Got it dirty and had some fun doing it.. I could not hold my self back having fun the alll thoes HUGE muddy puddles.. or should I call them lakes







Than I washed it


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (Tdotdub)*

I had a nightmare once that my car looked like this!








Dude, ur killin' me!






















"Hollywood"


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_I had a nightmare once that my car looked like this!








Dude, ur killin' me!






















"Hollywood"









Dude this is te best dub I had to date... I guess its cuz take so good care of it







I am telling u no attention and driving it is the key to having a great car







lol No but seriously I have just started doing work to this car to make it nice.. Cuz since I had it.. thats how it looks like the front end and stuff. 
I have seen another vortexer have this in his signature "drive it like u hate it" I donno I live for that saying.
BUt by the summer I am planning to make it look nice if I don't switch cars cuz i really wanna.... audi a8 like 99 ish








btw the car is nice and clean.. I washed it just after








And on a note... I love beetle cars.. when we picked this up, we ony bought it cuz its cheap. And its the most fun car u can drive.. I sit back in a b3 passat to drive as a daily cuz its auto and I drive alot and get stuck in traffic and stuff so auto is better.. But i donno beetles rule over any dub really and I have driven alot of types of them. So I have really grown to love these cars... To bad most dubber look down on the beetle.. I guess they don't know what they are missing out on







and we will keep it a secret


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (Tdotdub)*

I agree! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was just messin' with ya!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (HollywoodsBug)*

Well today on my beetle. I fixed my reverse lights, I changed the battery cables... Cuz it turns slow so I bought some used ones and put them in... I tried everything to get it to start in the cold and it could be this having too much resistance in the wire.. (and i found one point). Also replaced all 4 of my rims, 2 tires, balanced the rims, I washed it again, that's it what i remember...
Also I wanted to see if my beetle was governed.. So I put it up on the lift and lifted it.. Started it up and checked its max speed... I am surprised how fast it was able to do.. 210 km/h.. That's fast for a diesel but it could probably not go that fast on a track or something cuz u got more friction, air resistance, and hills. So i douth it could go that speed... But still cool on one hand. But never the less it was kinda of a downer.. The reason is the speedometer shows 220 km/h lol


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (Tdotdub)*

Replaced 2 glow plugs
Had to fight with the cross threaded head.. But managed to get it fixed









Did the technical bulletin for the glow plug wire harness
Swapped EGR valves
And now... No check engine light no more







I have this tdi beetle almost a year now and it was always on... And that is a milestone
Next things on my todo list are... and in this order
cracked oil pan
abs sensor and wheel bearing with abs ring (rear one)
bumper (buy paint and stuff)
grill (buy paint and install)
fog lights (buy and install)
And a major interior cleaning.. MAJOR
The rest of the stuff is too far on the list for me to even think about.. even tho there is way more things to be done.
Oh I almost forgot... My starter when it stops working again








And that will be soon trust me.. its making a smell every time i start...








As of today.....


_Modified by Tdotdub at 6:58 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (Tdotdub)*

Used it as a tiller..went mudballin...whatever u wanna call it








.....got it stuck in the yard trying to snap snowday pics...I hate snow







Got it out after a few failed attempt and some anger issues








Car un-harmed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...lots of extra yardwork this spring http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (TightDub)*

My beetle did not start again today





























I got the beetles hard starting fixed after 1 year of driving it.. and my cheap junk starter from china started to smoke.. and it smokes like crazy every time i start.. I don't put in parts from china.. but I did put this starter in cuz I got it for free... and it is only 2 months old








This is why I only buy german parts.. or only install german parts... 
I just hope the starter will last a bit like that.. money got a bit tight so I am not going to be throwing money at the beetle..


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_Got it dirty and had some fun doing it.. I could not hold my self back having fun the alll thoes HUGE muddy puddles.. or should I call them lakes







Than I washed it


















I did not see this when I posted up b4. My car looked similar but no fun involved







afterwards it was kinda funny...but still an unneeded event...
the car...after I drove some of the mud off...the mud on the car came from the tiller action(2nd pic)
















pic was not worth all the drama


















_Modified by TightDub at 11:51 AM 3-2-2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (PaisleyRose) (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_
I did not see this when I posted up b4. My car looked similar but no fun involved







afterwards it was kinda funny...but still an unneeded event...
the car...after I drove some of the mud off...the mud on the car came from the tiller action(2nd pic)


That sucks man.. I had loads of fun doing what i did.. And i toke it off roads again saturday night... I also hit my oil pan again.. and toke off half the jb weld over the crack.. oh well it was leaking any ways but not as bad as before the jb weld lol.. for next year i will get a skid plate and than no worries... oh and some nice tires for the winter.. not just regular winter tires but bigger ones








I really love to take cars off roads.. but I know my limits. also.. I did a better job of making my car dirty







and I actually had fun








Now I am worring at my university if my beetle will start... that smoking starter got me worried and donno when it will quite on me


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Only thing I did to my Beetle today was brush off a bunch of snow


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (ginanana)*

another pull start... just like yesterday and before... since the damn starter started smoking... maybe on the weekend i will do that... but also the neg 20's are going away in a few days and we will have plus 8 on friday







so i might not.. and rather clean my really really dirty interior.. never cleaned it really since I have the car.. and the last owner did not either for along time


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

today i'm gathering parts for tomorrows audio install.
nothing fancy:
new oem in dash cd player from an 04 beetle.
some new oem speakers
250 watt infinity 10" basslink and associated parts.


----------



## yelojkt (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (water&air)*

Made my last payment .







Now I can finally mod this thing.
Restored my Itouch to factory settings. It had stopped communicating with my Alpine headunit.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (yelojkt)*

Well today I noticed my CEL light on again








And almost got booked by the local beetle cop car... Pic at top of this page.. He was radaring.. :S But he just gave me the dirtiest look... and kept radaring from the beetle
Props to the dub cop that did not pull me over








So my way of saying thanks.. WARN EVERY ONE WITH HIGH BEAMS.. cuz it is not a busy road and i seen him doing both ways..


----------



## GreenBeetleGoVrroom (Mar 4, 2009)

hey ginanana,
where did you get your black console?
did you only change the center or do you have black doors too?
I have black leather, but the door panels and the center console are grey.. and i hate it.


----------



## GreenBeetleGoVrroom (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^
Should I replace the door panels and center console or would it be better to paint them black?
Today I noticed the drivers side panel is starting to crack right above the handle to close the door (not the silver door handle).. lol if that makes sense..
Trying to go the least expensive way, but I don't want it to look crappy.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (GreenBeetleGoVrroom)*

Just in the midst of finishing the exact same project. Just be advised that the "prep" is the most time consuming part of this. Tons of hand sanding were required to get the finish to look like "glass", and get rid of the "textured, plastic" look and feel of the pieces. Plus while I was at it, I had the TT Shift Base piece permanently "molded" into the top section of the console! Much more OEM looking! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























Since these pictures were taken, we got all the final coats of color, sand, clear, sand done. They look SPECTACULAR!








Now we've got to try and get everything re-installed this weekend without f'n anything up.








Hope to have pics soon.
"Hollywood"


----------



## yelojkt (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Nice job Steve. The RUF BUG V2 is going to have the sickest insides around. I can't wait to see it finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vaghoar (Mar 3, 2009)

i had sex with some fine honey on the hood of my bug today


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (vaghoar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaghoar* »_i had sex with some fine honey on the hood of my bug today


doubt it.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

today I let it sit in the driveway due to salt on the roads


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

SON OF A B*****!!!!!
while installing some new audio gear in our shop the vanagon next to me caught on fire. so now my interior is covered in dry fire extinguisher chemical.




































i can't even get that mad because it's my good friends vanagon. 
hopefully our detail shop can get her clean. 
i'm getting hammered tonite.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (yelojkt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yelojkt* »_Nice job Steve. The RUF BUG V2 is going to have the sickest insides around. I can't wait to see it finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Marcus! I can't wait to see it finished either.








It really is going to be quite something!!








"Hollywood"


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*












































Yo Pete, that's F'd up!








Sorry to hear that. Hopefully the detailer can do a number on it. You HAVE to have that bear ready for DOD2!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

scanned my codes again... glow plug wire harness this time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_scanned my codes again... glow plug wire harness this time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Dude you obviously have some serious ground issues. Stop chasing codes


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_
Dude you obviously have some serious ground issues. Stop chasing codes









NEVER Muhahaha.... Sorry no seriously I want to find the problem... I have put soo much work into getting rid of the CEL light and its going to be GONE... it can only be a few things now.. cuz i checked/tested/ or replaced almost everything there is with the glowplug/starting related stuff


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

thats what im saying, its all stemming from a bad ground in the harness, or your main ground under the battery, or the main ground cable itself. Stuff like your starter smoking and constant electrical issues mean you are just hanging parts for nothing


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_











































Yo Pete, that's F'd up!








Sorry to hear that. Hopefully the detailer can do a number on it. You HAVE to have that bear ready for DOD2!








"Hollywood"









i will be ready for dod2 and show n go. no doubt in my mind.
i just put the car on a flatbed and sent it to our prep dept, they are gutting the interior for a deep clean.
it just sucks though, i don't know the guys at prep very well and i am very picky when it comes to who works on my car.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_thats what im saying, its all stemming from a bad ground in the harness, or your main ground under the battery, or the main ground cable itself. Stuff like your starter smoking and constant electrical issues mean you are just hanging parts for nothing









well yes i had a bad ground under the battery but that is fixxed now.. and the starter is smoking cuz i put in this random starter from china and i was cranking half the time i was with the bosch one and since than it smokes.. and my glows are good now.. and measured the resistance in them as well.. did what the dealer says that u need to cut the glow plug wire harness and use an butt connector with both of them going in.. cuz that can fix it throwing up the code.. and my relay is working cuz i get power.. now all what it can be is the small wire harness on the glow plugs cuz i noticed its from 1998 :S so I will replace that asap.. cuz that light will go off. and need to get a new starter cuz i will not get warranty on that one.. I also check alot of other things so that's my conclusion.
on topic now.. I almost got rear ended today in my beetle..








And I have a question for all of u.. cuz this week my goal is to only use up one tank of diesel in my beetle.. but looks like I will end up using up around a tank and a 1/4... And even that is hard to meet for me.. cuz I can sometimes even use up 2 and a half tanks of diesel a week.. but 1 and 3/4 like nothing but usually 2 tanks.. on average


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

That's great.........glad to hear everything will work out OK for the shows.
By the way, I'm thinking of going up to the New England Dustoff in Seekonk MA in April. I may go up the night before (Saturday 4/25), stay over, do some detailing and then wake up and do the show on Sunday the 26th. You know anyone who may be interested?








"Hollywood"


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

i might know someone....... 
we'll talk @ dod2.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

Sounds good!








"Hollywood"


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

we call my car the karma car, things always seem to work out for it.
praise baby jesus, the karma car came through again. after the interior got murdered by a chemical fire extinguisher i had it flatbeded to our detailer. they spent all day on it and now you can't even tell anything happened.
i even had time to get my subwoofer install finished as well and a new cd player out of an 08 new beetle, and aux cable for my zune and some other goodies. 
it was a tough week for the big turbo blue beetle, but karma came through for us again and all is well.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

Yo Pete,
That's great! Glad to hear everything worked out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

today i finally got the car on the ground for the first time with the steelies on....
just got it out of the garage so no real photos yet but heres some teasers...
I think im finally low

























donk status


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Yo Bash,
Yeah dude..........you're low............and BLACK.








Lookin' good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You gonna make it to Westport April 4th?
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

not sure still have to make the audio enclosure for the back and get frame notched etc... i'm hoping for spring show and go


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

That's the next day........April 5th. If you're ready for that, you should be ready the day before for Westport on the 4th.








By the way, you got your heart set on the eyelids? Don't get me wrong, I love what you've done to the car............just not a big fan of those though. JMHO.








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I work weekends and I can't take off 2 days in a row so I will be shooting for show and go as of now but no promises...
My heart is set on a pair of oem hids from tmtuning but they want 2300 plus shipping for them so the eyelids are staying on for time being , I like them


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (FastAndFurious)*

Cleaned the inside out as best as I can..... And I noticed HOW UGLY my interior is still from the last owner








So my plan is the next warm day like today.. I will rip out the seats, every interior plastic and carpet and clean everything one by one. And than put them back one by one.. And it will be.. pretty clean.. But still not 100 percent clean.. The interior is way past the point you could ever get it 100 percent clean


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (Tdotdub)*

put my bbs wheels on and snapped some quick pics
















hello fender meet tire, tire meet fender


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_put my bbs wheels on and snapped some quick pics











Sweet.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (13minutes)*

I drove it like every day and now I am tripping out panicing about my tdi engine....
So this is what i noticed. I noticed that some was tail gating.. so I accelerated a bit faster to switch lanes. And was also scanning the rear view mirror and I noticed the car started getting white smoke (thats what it seems like. but keep in mind this was night time). And I got worried. So I started seeing when it starts to smoke. And I noticed it starts at 3200 till what ever.. Now this worries me alot cuz my dad's tdi started smoking and became worse and worse and it was the piston rings gone on them... So now I am tripping out worried and all my summer plans for this car is put on hold cuz if it becomes very bad this might be the time to forget about it and walk away















And my dads piston rings where sooo bad that when we drove the car like a grandpa ppl where pulling up and warning us how much are car smoked..
This might be the time to start looking for a replacement beetle

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Ugh, had a frustrating day today.
I woke up with the intention of installing my black center console, and painting little random pieces black since the console was incomplete. Tearing everything out was easy. Painting was cake. Then when I go to reinstall...ultimate fail. Turns out that back panel with the outlet from a 2000 doesn't mesh well with a console from 2002 :/ Nothing fit. I noticed the paint + OEM console color looked like ass in natural light. I practically tossed that thing all the way down the hill. Alas, I reinstalled the grey console, which now has a black back panel and black panel below the e-brake. Thankfully it doesn't look completely horrid. 
Also fixed one of my splitters from hitting a curb a few months back. Not one of my finest moments. I'm also trying to find a damn painter to get my roof done. Why is it I can't get a damn estimate over the phone? They're all M-F 9-5 which is exactly when I work! Argh.
Hopefully when my new wheels get here I'll be in better spirits. Right now I don't even feel like going to Show n Go anymore. esp after seeing how dope Bash's car is


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_Nothing fit. I noticed the paint + OEM console color looked like ass in natural light.

UGH! I thought you had the newer console style. I didn't even test fit it to be honest. Duplicolor flat black is a good match for the interior plastics, it worked really well on my gaugepod.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

I used Duplicolor flat black for vinyl and fabric. The match was...ok. But when the sunlight hit the 2 next to each other, it didn't look so hot. I think the only thing I did right today was fill up at the gas station


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*

Gina we all hit the wall sometimes with these projects...and if it makes you feel any better just as I was taking those last pics....(Mind you car was on jackstands for like 2months doing the clutch and air suspension etc) I put the car in the garage and I try to lift my passanger window and guees what window won't go up....damn vw and their window regulators...







do the vw gods really think I wanna deal with a window regulator after shelling out almost 5k last 2 months? Anyway...
On another note I used duplicolor flat black on my interior pieces but the reason that ur finish might not be good is because of the cold weather...the surfaces and paint have to be hot when spraying this stuff...I learned that last year the hard way...also a little bit of armoroil (however u spell it) helps to the finish and look of it...I use the blackmagic interior stuff and it will make a difference in the look of the finish...hope this helps
Ps: when I sprayed my pieces last year I did it in may and it was hot out and I was doing it in direct sunlight...I got great results...just make sure both the can and the surface are warm


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana) (FastAndFurious)*

I got terrible results spraying cold paint now that you mention it. In the end I had to make a paint booth in my basement. I used plastic sheeting and space heaters to get a small room up to 30˚C (86˚F) and heated the spraycan on the furnace for a few minutes. The finish came out perfect. When I had sprayed cold it dried lumpy and too glossy.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah, mine was way too glossy. It was a freakishly warm 70 degrees today though, I thought I was safe. 
The icing on the cake: my keyfob won't unlock my doors now. It's always something


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginanana)*

I've got a spare Top Half piece of the Center Console in "black" off my '02 TS if it'll be any help? 
"Hollywood"


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

What did i do to my beetle lol more like what did the beetle do to me. U know the tow metal you can insert into the bumper. I drive around everywhere put in. The reason is I never know when i need to pull start it. And today I ran into it cuz I forgot it was there lol.. And lol not I can not put any presser on my knee. Oh well **** happens


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_put my bbs wheels on and snapped some quick pics
















hello fender meet tire, tire meet fender










Looks awesome glad to see the air ride on already...its gonna be a good show season this year


----------



## DubbinTopless (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (NB_Turbo1)*

I got my adapters finally....
So I almost have my new wheels on my car!!!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (DubbinTopless)*

today i was relocating the hazard switch and defrost switch to make room for the autopilot controller and deleted the heated switches

just gotta paint it flat black


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (FastAndFurious)*

Fast on bags!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How's your tank set-up looking Fast? Love to see a shot though your prolly putting stuff back together inside.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (vdubstar)*










rear just basically looks like this , minus the manifolds are sitting the left on top now...i wasnt building a show tank setup because i have a lot of audio that i have to fit, so the air stuff will be mostly hidden.
i wanted to get a aluminum tank but they are out of stock everywhere and show season is aproching so i dont have the room to make it to show...maybe next time when i redo the lines in copper i will have something more flashy
I have a false floor/frame on top of the air to fit the audio stuff, which i havent even started yet








still have to fit 2 amps/cap cd/mp3 changer and 2 10 inch L7 solobarics ...its going to be a challenge


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_









rear just basically looks like this , minus the manifolds are sitting the left on top now...i wasnt building a show tank setup because i have a lot of audio that i have to fit, so the air stuff will be mostly hidden.
i wanted to get a aluminum tank but they are out of stock everywhere and show season is aproching so i dont have the room to make it to show...maybe next time when i redo the lines in copper i will have something more flashy
I have a false floor/frame on top of the air to fit the audio stuff, which i havent even started yet








still have to fit 2 amps/cap cd/mp3 changer and 2 10 inch L7 solobarics ...its going to be a challenge















Wow bro, that's a lot to cram in the back. It'll be nice if you actually get to show the bag set-up somehow but it's a tight fit as it is, plus it wouldn't look clean with your audio set-up (solobarics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) and it'll look cluttered. I definitely agree with you hiding 'em. But perhaps you can show the tank (black like your exterior) somehow but hiding the lines and compressors (to make it clean) and maybe adding some flair to it like Pinstriping some tribal art or graffiti your name







in gold like your spike cone center caps. I know I'm kinda getting carried away with it... something like this I guess but on a bug...








Whatever you do bro, I'm sure it'll be killer


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (vdubstar)*

i have a 5 gal tank and space is a killer in these cars....the jetta you showed has double the space and its squarish and easy to work with.
next time around when i redo the air stuff with copper will be paying more attention to detail...right now i just have ptc fittings with plastic lines


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (FastAndFurious)*

today i did nothing but an oil change and drive it.
the fed ex man just showed up with my slicks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_today i did nothing but an oil change and drive it.
the fed ex man just showed up with my slicks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









slicks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (FastAndFurious)*

come stop by the pits @ show n go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (water&air)*

Replaced my starter





















Good bye starting issues.... I hope lol


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (Tdotdub)*

Washed it!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (PaisleyRose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaisleyRose* »_Washed it!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

LOL i was going to wash it after my starter.. but was like.. aw w/e it can wait a bit more


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (Tdotdub)*

Installed my Hidden Hitch. Had to drill a hole out so i could used my Receiver Hitch so it would fit


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (weirdajs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weirdajs* »_Installed my Hidden Hitch. Had to drill a hole out so i could used my Receiver Hitch so it would fit









OH MY GOD. MINE IS NOT THE ONLY BEETLE WITH A TRAILER HITCH NO MORE


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_
OH MY GOD. MINE IS NOT THE ONLY BEETLE WITH A TRAILER HITCH NO MORE









Well i brought NB with on and took it off for whatever reason


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (weirdajs)*

Today I replaced my passanger window regulator....it wasn't fun but it wasn't as bad considering its friday the 13th


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (FastAndFurious)*

Well today after driving from Toronto to the Niagara falls and almost made it back at night. I was told my lights don't work at the back. I checked it out and only my license plate lights work







So I got to get on that to fix ASAP
BTW my car starts soooo nice and FAST its amazing.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (Tdotdub)*

Put the Ruf Bug in the air today, pulled all four wheels, checked the torque on all four wheel spacers, put the brake pad wear sensor in the drivers front caliper which I had to source at my local Porsche dealer, did some final cleaning under the car, adjusted the position of and tighted up the exhaust, and put on a fresh set of Ruf/Porsche black anodized lugs and locks.
I'm basically all set to begin detailing the car for the Dubs on Defrost 2 Show in Westport on April 4th. With the exception of the seats, Stage II is almost finished!!








"Hollywood"











_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:29 AM 3-15-2009_


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Today I replaced my passanger window regulator....it wasn't fun but it wasn't as bad considering its friday the 13th

Ugh, I need to do that too. 
Only thing I did today was load up the car full of boxes of my ex's crap - only to be told that he was coming by to get everything now that the car was loaded


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug) (ginanana)*

Shoulda just dumped all the stuff in the street.








"Hollywood"


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

You know, I was about 2 seconds from doing that. His crap has been sitting in my bedroom for 3 months!
I am happy to report that the car is getting a facelift next week though


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginanana)*

Wish you were able to make Westport on April 4th. I'd love to see the car, and I'm probably not gonna make Englishtown on the 5th.
Any chance you coming to the New England Dustoff on April 26th?
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*

a facelift after a break up... sounds like a jessica simpson move


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Wish you were able to make Westport on April 4th. I'd love to see the car, and I'm probably not gonna make Englishtown on the 5th.
Any chance you coming to the New England Dustoff on April 26th?
"Hollywood"









I never really considered it but the new, cooler boy said he wants to go - so I'll consider it







It's about 360 miles so it's a hike.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginanana)*

It's supposed to be a really great event. I've never been. From what I've heard, they have photographers from PVW and Eurotuner walkin around, and it's great opportunity for some exposure.
P.S. Tryin' to get some folks to go up on Saturday the 25th and stay over. You might consider that, to break up the trip. There's a Holiday Inn three miles from the event and they're supposed to be giving us some "group discounts". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:04 AM 3-15-2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Well washed it out side, under the engine, under the car, and cleaned the interior.. It was soo dirty I removed most of the interior and cleaned everything one by one. And I just pressure washed the carpet in the car







and vacuumed it and pressure washed and vacuumed and and and.. and it turned out clean







Pressure washed the rear seat when it was removed and alot of other things. YES it was that dirty.. and 90 percent of it was from the last owner.. now the car looks great compared to what it was







And I am driving around with only half the interior







And since the carpet is still a bit wet I left the windows over night to let it dry better. Lets just hope a punk doesn't want to have fun.
The only thing really really dirty is the front seats.. but that I did not want to pressure wash because of the air bags in them. What can I do.. keep in mind its way dirtier than the rear seats and even them I needed to pressure wash and it was just ripping out the dirt.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

You pressurewashed the carpet?!? Are you retarded?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Ordered some coilovers cause my suspension is at its lifes end ..its starting to make noises when turning and moving slow...not to mention it was not good when I got the car...


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_You pressurewashed the carpet?!? Are you retarded?

Well we have a STRONG pressure washer and a weaker one.. and I used the weaker one.. AND YES I used it.. I am serious it was sooo dirty its not even funny. So I had no seats in the car no floor mats no plastics, center console and all.. And I just got the pressure washer and was like F-it. it can't get any worse. And it was right near me all hooked up since I pressure washed the outside of the car. And I am not even going to lie.. It turned out sooo NICE its not even funny and hardly any water got on the dash








LOL kids don't try the above at home. But seriously it worked nice.. and ripped out sooo many stains from the carpet.
My method to my madness was. I can not live with this dirty interior no more from the last owner. And I am buying a used clean interior or cleaning this. So I was at the point.. if it doesn't work I got nothing to lose. And worked.. So now I need to figure out the front seats cuz I guess its possible.. I donno if the drivers seat will be savable its that dirty :S
Also Adjusted my hand brake







Now I don't need to pull it up a mile high for it to work








But seriously does any one have ideas to clean the front seats.. Or will I whip out the pressure washer again.. Worried doing that because of the airbags in them


_Modified by Tdotdub at 7:55 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

i got a walbro 255lph fuel pump mounted in my engine compartment this weekend. just a little safety measure so i don't run out of fuel up top.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_Well washed it out side, under the engine, under the car, and cleaned the interior.. It was soo dirty I removed most of the interior and cleaned everything one by one. And I just pressure washed the carpet in the car







and vacuumed it and pressure washed and vacuumed and and and.. and it turned out clean







Pressure washed the rear seat when it was removed and alot of other things. YES it was that dirty.. and 90 percent of it was from the last owner.. now the car looks great compared to what it was







And I am driving around with only half the interior







And since the carpet is still a bit wet I left the windows over night to let it dry better. Lets just hope a punk doesn't want to have fun.
The only thing really really dirty is the front seats.. but that I did not want to pressure wash because of the air bags in them. What can I do.. keep in mind its way dirtier than the rear seats and even them I needed to pressure wash and it was just ripping out the dirt.








SO the car with the electrical gremlins has now been filled with water? You may not be aware but there are countless wires, and looms, and connectors that run underneath your carpet in the car...















Well, given my new found unemployedness I will be getting back to my false floor project. I should have everything I need to get it in today I hope, so I will snap some pics if I do.


_Modified by BigBlockBug at 11:14 AM 3-16-2009_


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Today I dropped the car off at the body shop to get some work done







And Enterprise gave me a Jeep in the meantime, I'm having a blasty plowing over every bump in the road


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_







Well, given my new found unemployedness I will be getting back to my false floor project. I should have everything I need to get it in today I hope, so I will snap some pics if I do.

no more eurojet?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_







SO the car with the electrical gremlins has now been filled with water? You may not be aware but there are countless wires, and looms, and connectors that run underneath your carpet in the car...










Well I had an idea cuz I scrapped alot of cars in the past. So I knew it was not only carpet and the bottom of the car. But yeah. Worked out great. But I would not advise it to any one. The only part that got me worried was when my friend asked something and I turned a bit and sprayed half the air bag computer







Oh well nothing went wrong with it either.. I think we need to give vdub a thumbs up








Does any one know how to clean the front seats?
And I will paint my hand brake cable black. Probably even tomorrow. So I might remove the handbrake arm.. Or how you guys would call it down in the states.. Ebrake arm. Does any one have any ideas for that?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_Enterprise gave me a Jeep in the meantime, I'm having a blasty plowing over every bump in the road









Don't 'cha love it? That's why I love blastin around in my "Hoopty", with no regard for potholes, dips or bumps in the road!








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 2:58 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no more eurojet?

Joel had to downsize and move the Co. to Washington, I was not part of the move. I was out of work for a couple weeks and got a job for a machine shop in town. That didn't pan out, I wasn't getting paid and bills were piling up, he couldn't afford to pay me and ended up laying me off 2 weeks ago to add insult to injury.








Getting by on sidework for the time being until a couple offers come up in a week.
Have to do some welding, and a bit more measuring yet. But the floor is coming along and looks very nice. The carpet I found matches very nicely.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

FINALLY done... The upholstery threw me a few curves and my original ide for attaching this pieces to the car had to be revised a bit.
I just used 2 pieces of 5/8" MDF and started with cardboard templates, fitting and trimming. Then transferred to the MDF. Then some more trimming and tweaking. 
I relocated my air compressor for the air ride to the underside of the car, and temporarily mounted the air tank in the center near the back. (I will be getting a second compressor and 2 air tanks soon, along with new management and valves.) 
Then I drilled the boards where I wanted and transferred the location to the car. I made small brackets to accommodate differences in height and welded self locking 3/8 nuts to them for easy installation/removal. I sourced the hardware from McMaster Carr, I got some button head dress 3/8" black oxide bolts for the tops to keep it subtle and low profile.
Then I had to upholster them with the matted back carpet I tracked down that seems to be the same as VW OEM carpet. I applied contact cement to the back of the felt, and then the board, let them tack up for 5 min and then applied it rolling it out and stretching it flat. I folded the edges around the back and put in staples to hold it. 
Then I bolted the bastards in and had a few beers to celebrate...

























I also ordered all the 2 part foam, resin, gel coat, glass and bits I need to make my new subwoofer enclosure. I also got some clear resin layup, clear gel coat and a yard of Carbon fiber to match the seat backs. I'm gonna try my hand and a wet layup CF finish on the box. Worst case I mess it up, and upholster over it 60$ down the drain








Now I need to get my wheels and body work sorted, install my pillow mount front strut mounts and C notch my frame...










_Modified by BigBlockBug at 4:09 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im working on my trunk enclosure too right now...


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_










Yoooooooooo I see an mk4 cluster in the beetle.. I love it.. I was thinking on doing it because the connectors and all are the same. But i donno how to make it fit nicely.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_
Yoooooooooo I see an mk4 cluster in the beetle.. I love it.. I was thinking on doing it because the connectors and all are the same. But i donno how to make it fit nicely.

A steady hand, a dremel, and some fiberglass, that's all it took. I went through 3 different version of cluster covers and I'm still only 90% happy with mine


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_
A steady hand, a dremel, and some fiberglass, that's all it took. I went through 3 different version of cluster covers and I'm still only 90% happy with mine

can you post more pics of it? And also tell me how u made the cover over the cluster? Thanks
ON topic.. only drove my beetle today


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Today I will continue to remove the vinyl stripes on my doors. You served me well, stripes, but I'm afraid it's time to go.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (ginanana)*

Put on new ball joints, and investigated what else I will need to get my spherical bearing strut mounts put in.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

Well balanced my rims, checked the car over, put a "tdi" sign on the back. 
BUT my car died on me today. I drove it and 20 kms later it started lacking major power, than smoking like crasy.. than stalling on idle.. than not even starting no more :S


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Found out why my car was not running and fixxed that.. 
Also replaced my age old fuel filter


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

I joey modded my headlights today, but I cannot get my driver's side headlight back in dammit!


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re:*

Replaced the top-of-battery fuse box and read/cleared a pesky CEL. Added 1/2 qt. of oil and replaced a missing screw for the main engine splash shield. Checked the hose from the secondary air pump to the airbox for cracks & leaks (none found).
Tomorrow I'm going to change spark plugs and attempt to test and clean the evap purge valve (N-80).


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (vwbugstuff)*

Began detailing for the Dubs on Defrost 2 show in Westport, April 4th. Washed, and then began a three step process section by section. Claybared and then used a two step P21S system, Paint Prep and then Wax. It's looking awesome!








Will finish all the panels today, then wax wheels, and probably call it a day & leave the interior, glass, rubber and vinyl for next weekend.
The undercarriage was done while I had it on the lift doing brakes etc. Not that anyone can see it.







All that's really visable is what you can see through the wheels. The cars so low now, you can barely fit your hand above the tires, let alone see the wheel wells. But at least I know it's clean down there.








"Hollywood"


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I have cleaned up the steelies for mounting .. I would have jumped on it the other weekend when it was really warm, but they've torn up the the street in and out of this neighborhood to replace water meters, and I'm consequentally nervous to start running at summer height when half-assed asphalt patch jobs are everywhere. 
I may have to suck it up, because if don't get the Rial's off soon for refinishing, I might not see them back until June.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: (13minutes)*

installed an emergency battery disconnet per nhra rules as well as a pair of remote terminals so i can jump start it if needed. (took us 10 hours, thats a long day outside in 45 degree temps. lol)


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (water&air)*

Yeah? Shoulda tried chipping the ice out of a hose and washing a car.








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 11:00 AM 3-23-2009_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Yeah? Shoulda tried chipping the ice out of a hose and washing a car.








"Hollywood"










lol, i thought about it. but i have more work to do, the detail will prolly end up happening in the evenings the week prior to d0d2.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (water&air)*

I assume you're gonna hook up w/the Cruise from Starbucks in Danbury the morning of the 4th? What time?
"Hollywood"


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

i think they mentioned 11am, but i gotta dbl check.
i could also just meet up in newtown since i'll be driving right by there.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (water&air)*

Cool. Let me know where you're gonna be and what time, so we can hook up before hand. I wanna see that car of yours "in action" ha ha.
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

getting close to completely stuffing my trunk...
it was a long and exhausting process...
some pics..
auto pilot controller mounted and painted black.. and relocated and deleted some switches that werent needed









autopilot ecu and manifolds etc..








subs enclosure








cover for air access still gotta wrap it undecided what to do with it...

















amps










_Modified by FastAndFurious at 9:13 AM 3-23-2009_


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh man, that is totally stuffed! You weren't kidding. Will I be seeing you at Show n Go in a couple weeks?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ginanana)*

i drove it. Two days in a row. it was great


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_getting close to completely stuffing my trunk...
it was a long and exhausting process...
some pics..
auto pilot controller mounted and painted black.. and relocated and deleted some switches that werent needed


bags!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm jealous!
I swapped the RH's back on last night.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*

I will most defenetly be going to show and go unless something goes wrong...I was debating between d0d2 and show and go and decided against dod2 since its only their 2nd year....
Hope to have my frame notched by then as well


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (ginanana) (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I will most defenetly be going to show and go unless something goes wrong...I was debating between d0d2 and show and go and decided against dod2 since its only their 2nd year....
Hope to have my frame notched by then as well

should go to blowneuroz instead show and go was lame last year


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (ginanana) (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I will most defenetly be going to show and go unless something goes wrong...I was debating between d0d2 and show and go and decided against dod2 since its only their 2nd year....
Hope to have my frame notched by then as well

I don't think you'll even recognize my car from the last time you saw it


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana) (ginanana)*

damn people are stepping it up this year


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (ginanana) (FastAndFurious)*

haha please, your car outshines mine any day


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ginanana) (NB_Turbo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_
should go to blowneuroz instead show and go was lame last year 

werd.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana) ([email protected])*

racing > parking
lol


----------



## Blugg2 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Washed, Waxed, Polished, Sealed, Video'd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ha1TIQJ-RAY
Took it to the bodyshop for a quote


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Blugg2)*

Man after my own heart! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

needed to make a grab handle for the air ride cover so i figured let me make one out of the beetle symbol
finished up the trunk for now
not the greatest pics but heres some pics...now i gotta get on the cleaning


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

So today I was backing on my driveway and guess what I tapped. 
Beetle meet cement brick and cement brick meet beetle
























Okay maybe I was not scanning our driveway that much.. But come on.. WHO leaves something like that standing on the driveway.. and I knocked it over... Oh and I tried removing the marks.. its not happening.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_needed to make a grab handle for the air ride cover so i figured let me make one out of the beetle symbol
finished up the trunk for now
not the greatest pics but heres some pics...now i gotta get on the cleaning









Bash, lookin' good...................although looks like a *lot* of added weight!








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

its actually not that bad....
i've been driving with subs and amps all my life so the addition of the air tank and compressors is like having a spare tire in there
besides i always felt that the weight savings of the wheels and seats evens it out


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

got the money for a new driver's side door lock and a fully loaded APR chip since the chip is on sale for 500.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_ since the chip is on sale for 500.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaisleyRose* »_























yepp (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4285337)


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*

Today I bought a black cargo cover cuz mine was broken. And I don't like having my trunk exposed with all its contents..
And also at that wreckers I seen an 04 beetles leather interior.. Just for the seats they want 500 dollars for it.. I know I should not but I am sooo tempted.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

All I've done in the last 2 days is move from one parking spot to another







I am in the process of buying some interior parts though, so that's exciting


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (ginanana)*

Well all I have done is clean it, cause it was a disaster from the winter and my friend ate almost 30 pixie stixs and threw all the papers on the floor and I had sugar all over the car. so now my inside is clean, even tho it looks like its gonna rain I might rinse the dirt off my car
OHH and If I can find out why it wont pass inspection and if I decide to keep her Im gonna be most likely buy JOM coilovers this week


_Modified by mspastrygurl at 4:32 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (mspastrygurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mspastrygurl* »_Im gonna be most likely buy JOM coilovers this week

_Modified by mspastrygurl at 4:32 PM 3-29-2009_

do it haha those are the ones i have and they def. go lower than youll want to be haha


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

Hosed the pollen off for the first time this year http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Cleaned the inside..Vac'd the carpet and wiped down the jambs.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (TightDub)*

i covered the two flat front dash panels covered in a nice simple plaid.
they were so scuffed up from being removed a 100 times i had to do something. i'll try to get a couple of pics tonight.


----------



## DubbinTopless (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (water&air)*

Yesterday I washed it--and finally took pictures of the new wheels...
But it took me til today to get the pics uploaded!
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
Edit: Sorry, I don't know how to resize the pics!


























_Modified by DubbinTopless at 10:55 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinTopless)*

Damn, now there are 2 beetles with the wheels I planned on getting next







looks good!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love the alphards...love the vert


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinTopless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinTopless* »_Yesterday I washed it--and finally took pictures of the new wheels...
But it took me til today to get the pics uploaded!
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
Edit: Sorry, I don't know how to resize the pics!


I think you should get new headlights.. On a nice beetle like that you should not have thoes faded headlights... But like mine.. it doesn't make a difference lol


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

today i ordered the keys for my bike lock and another bike holder


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

and washed my car down very nicely. starting to prep for show and go.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

SO I took my car to the stealership cause of my check engine and I failed inspection again cause I need a new thermostat and I need rear brakes and rotors....So Im in the process now of going to the store to buy new brakes and rotors so I can install them before it rains tomorrow and then Im gonna have the dealer install the thermostat. I did instal my windstop I bought from a fellow vortexer and I cant wait too test it out


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: (mspastrygurl)*

I drove my hooptie Beetle to work and enjoyed a sunny day


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (PzwoTDI)*

started paint prep and did the normal 160 mile drive to school and back hahah


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_started paint prep and did the normal 160 mile drive to school and back hahah









Wow dude you drive alot.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

got the frame notched last night and drove it 50 miles









now the left and right side sit even








some pics of the notching


































_Modified by FastAndFurious at 6:12 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## DubbinTopless (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Drove w/ an 80 pound dog in the back seat--there was rubbing


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (DubbinTopless)*

Finally started with the first phase of building my new subwoofer enclosure.
I love A B foam
































and the aftermath to my garage


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (mspastrygurl)*

I'm halfway down putting in a new headliner. The fabric is kind of a bitch to stretch and not get creases. While the all the stuff is out, put in a new antenna base and gasket. Replacing rotten vacuum lines. Need to get new battery fusebox and cables...they have cancer.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (blksabbath)*

Put my show hood on! Next, gotta stick the body kit on. Then vaccuum and minor cleanup.


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

some day I want to put spacers , but I need help finding the thread on the Wheel and Tire Forum, this thread has nothing but New Beetle in it.... Can anyone help me, please!!!!!!!!!! I seriouly can't find it


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_Put my show hood on! Next, gotta stick the body kit on. Then vaccuum and minor cleanup. 

What kit do you have?


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (ginanana)*

A custom cowl-induction one. Are you gonna be at show-n-go? Cause I'll be there with it. If not, lmk and I'll post pictures.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

I finally got the car to pass inspection. My dad replaced my rear brakes and rear rotors which were ok but according to the dealer they werent. And I got the check engine light to turn off, I needed a new thermostat, so now the bug is legal and ohhhh and I drove topless it was 65 degrees


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Yep, I'll be there bright and early. Be sure to swing by and say hi, I'm usually still cleaning up until the last minute


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

beetle finally turned 41k today


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (ginanana)*

Same. But I'll take time out to meet some of you. What color car and distinct mods do you have so I can pick you out?


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

And it's a wing west kit


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

OKay guys this is the 3rd time I lost my lights at the back.. Fudge my headlights I turn on and nothing come on the back.. sigh... And people will warn me on the interstate to turn them on.. when there on







so I drive around with my 4 way flashers as of tonight.. darn thing I need to fix it again....


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Today, I entered my car at show-n-go. Unfortunately, I learned that I need to do a hell of alot more mods to my car as I didn't place. Well I guess that's what your first show ever is for.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

i beat the living snot out of my car at show n go!
i'm very pleased at how well the car held up, only one small setback that cost me 1/2 hour- 45 mins, but we got it back together to make 4 more runs. now i just need more time on the track with the slicks. it's def a 12 second car now, it just needs a 12 sec driver. lol
on sat i snagged a best beetle trophy at Dubs on Defrost 2, coolest trophy ever, hand made from a piston and new beetle matchbox and some diamond plate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cteurotrash made it, cool guys.


_Modified by water&air at 6:59 AM 4-6-2009_


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (water&air)*

Got new tires finally! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*

Today I did 3 things for my car :
1) ordered keys and new attachment for my car. 
2) switched out spark plugs 
3) changed out the door lock.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (vwbuggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbuggy* »_
some day I want to put spacers , but I need help finding the thread on the Wheel and Tire Forum, this thread has nothing but New Beetle in it.... Can anyone help me, please!!!!!!!!!! I seriouly can't find it









talking about this one? Its in the beetle forum, not wheel/ tire.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3101294


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! ([email protected])*

Spotted yesterday my lights not working again. Now for some reason almost everything failed except one headlight bulb and the interior lights but other than that there was nothing







This is the 3rd time this happened







And all this 1.5 hours away from home in the country where there are no lights.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (Tdotdub)*

Its almost like someone filled your car up with water or something


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_Its almost like someone filled your car up with water or something









*Thats a crewl joke.* Today my 2nd remote died :S And my door latch was always faulty so my alarm would not turn off. till I figured out I can disarm the alarm from the hatch







now it starts







And my lights started working today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And found 3 blown fuses lol 
yes I need a new car soon.. But still want to do the cluster swap cuz I love the cluster bigblockbug has but he will not tell me







and give me pics about it








I swear when I get out of this bug no one will want it. Will take a look at an mk3 to consider as a replacement I know the person selling it cuz I will start this job 40 min drive away if *no* traffic plus what I already drive :S donno how much more random problems will come out :S I have 2 other cars in mind for replacements and one of the 2 is another beetle








But on a good note I will probably go to the first beetle meet here in the tdot. I bet mine will be the most beat but I still have love for these cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (Tdotdub)*

Its an honest observation, not a joke. You hosed out your interior and now are having electrical problems. Seems pretty self explanatory to me. As much as I am poking a little fun, I am also pointing out a worthwhile place to start investigating these problems you have.
Also read my sig, Vortex does not allow me to have PM privileges. SO if you PM'd me with no response theres your reason








On a thread related note:
I removed the foam from the positive mould on my subwoofer enclosure today. I started laying reinforcing layers on the interior. Should have it sorted this week finally. I miss having bass










_Modified by BigBlockBug at 5:48 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (BigBlockBug)*

well, today my brother and my dad started to try to replace my intake hose. i was loosing air so i wasent boosting enough. this caused the ecu to think there was a problem (14-15 psi instead of the specified 16-17 psi in the software) and shutting me into limp mode. in the process, they broke the TIP so now i have to order a new intake hose and TIP. im just gonna order the samco hose that is both of them together.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_Its an honest observation, not a joke. You hosed out your interior and now are having electrical problems. Seems pretty self explanatory to me. As much as I am poking a little fun, I am also pointing out a worthwhile place to start investigating these problems you have.
Also read my sig, Vortex does not allow me to have PM privileges. SO if you PM'd me with no response theres your reason








On a thread related note:
I removed the foam from the positive mould on my subwoofer enclosure today. I started laying reinforcing layers on the interior. Should have it sorted this week finally. I miss having bass









_Modified by BigBlockBug at 5:48 PM 4-13-2009_

Oh snap yeah ur signature. I will email you bud than
And yes I know you where poking fun of me. And I am pretty sure it has nothing to do with that. Reason why. Cuz I did it like 2 months ago or more. And its stone dry since. And I had no electrical problems what so ever since than. So if it was water was my problem it would have came out 2 months ago. Not to months later. And my carpet still looks CRISPY CLEAN








Well this is semi on topic. I didn't do anything to it. But just figuring out if its worth fixing this car or buying another one. And what mods can I do if I keep it. But honestly thinking that its not worth it. But will give it a few more thoughts.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (Tdotdub)*

so today. i changed my mind. i ordered the forge intake pipe in black. it should get here by fridayy. and my bike rack will be in tomorrow.








i cant wait.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (tscbmxer92)*

i put my bike on my rack.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (tscbmxer92)*

Yesterday, I was at the first beetle meet that is starting in our area. Well I have to say I liked it and I found new love to beetles.. So I started looking like crazy.
Here is a pic someone toke of my ****ty looking one beside the best looking one.
Also to stay on topic looks like I found a beetle bumper for my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Can someone give me the link to who ever did TT gas cap door swap on there beetle. Thanks


_Modified by Tdotdub at 6:09 AM 4-20-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (Tdotdub)*

That would be me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3657377
Also, I've got an extra TT Gas Cap Door / Assembly for sale if you're interested:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4110663



_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:53 AM 4-20-2009_


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_Yesterday, I was at the first beetle meet that is starting in our area. Well I have to say I liked it and I found new love to beetles.. So I started looking like crazy.
Here is a pic someone toke of my ****ty looking one beside the best looking one.
Also to stay on topic looks like I found a beetle bumper for my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Can someone give me the link to who ever did TT gas cap door swap on there beetle. Thanks

_Modified by Tdotdub at 6:09 AM 4-20-2009_

i hope that the blue on with the neon isnt "the best looking one" ....that thing is hideous IMHO of course


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

ugh... I think he does mean that one...
I saw a Cyber green one with that front on it the other day, but the nasty chick driving it apparantly had been having fun dragging it over parking blocks.
Hey, maybe she didn't like it either.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

please dont put that bumper on your car


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_please dont put that bumper on your car

No I maybe was unclear I am not going to go completely mod the beetle. I will stay stockish looking but modded looking. Reason is I don't want to get pulled over every block. And the guy who drives the TDI beetle beside mine (the blue one, yes its a TDI) Said he gets pulled over 24-7
I might get the newer looking style bumper and mod it on. OR I might go with the S bumper. So something better but something different.
Oh btw my tdi stalled out randomly on the highway (interstate for ppl in the U.S)







and it would not start for a while


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

i finally bought the rest of the parts off my current "want to buy" list.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (Tdotdub)*

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

I hit 568,000 km on my way home from the Toronto beetle meet last night. Only 442,000 km to go!


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Also I signed onto the vortex for the first time since 2006!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_Also I signed onto the vortex for the first time since 2006!

Welcome back. The beetle meet was great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

It was definitely cool... I liked seeing the looks on everyone's faces when we all went on the cruise.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_It was definitely cool... I liked seeing the looks on everyone's faces when we all went on the cruise.

lol yeah yeah.. but the second cruise I did not like.. Sorry for rolling back on you 24-7.. (I think you were behind me) but I was scared that bug will hit me. That bug was rolling back closer and closer and closer.. so to avoid getting rolled back on I had to roll back as well.. 
And lets hope we see u bi-weekly not monthly.. cuz after all this is only going on till September so might as well
I also wonder who toke the pic that I posted here :S lol I have no idea.
Oh I sent you an IM on vortex.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! ([email protected])*

Thank you for taking my misery


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (FastAndFurious)*

no problem. I'm only doing it because I heard all the cool kids were.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! ([email protected])*

Wow you guys don't fix your beetles







???
Well today I replaced my rear tires, balanced them. I cleaned the car from the inside, looked at my floor mats and one had a huge crack. So this time I put OEM VW floor mats in my car and looks sharp! Also found a replacement dead pedal and installed it cuz mine was broken so I never put it back a month and a half now. I love my beetle

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (Tdotdub)*

Calling "BigBlockBug" Can you send me pics of your cluster and how you modded it in to fit? would love to do the swap.. Send the info to [email protected] Thanks


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_Wow you guys don't fix your beetles







??? 

Usually i replace the anything before it needs fixed. As of right now I can't think of anything on my list that needs fixed. Although i'm sure i'll need to replace my rear wheel bearings/ stub axles soon.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Usually i replace the anything before it needs fixed. As of right now I can't think of anything on my list that needs fixed. Although i'm sure i'll need to replace my rear wheel bearings/ stub axles soon.

LOL yeah I will do my clutch in what.. like another 20,000 kms... I think thats when it will completely stop and not be able to go up a hill







Its really ****ty. But I need to take care of the ghetto look first cuz there is alot of cops pulling plates in our area now and if they see me... they WILL pull my plates so that's why I am fixing everything on the list and than once that's all done.. Let the modding begin


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (Tdotdub)*

so I was just getting gas and I was admiring how filthy my car is and how my wheels are suppose to be white not dingy looking and I noticed Im missing a daisy center. So I have the people at work looking at the cameras cause they just dont fall off they have to be pryed off. So I guess I have to also go retrace my driving to see if its laying on the side of the road somewhere, this sucks cause now my car looks ghetto and I had my center caps custom painted to match my paint....so hopefully I find my center daisy or I just have to order a new one and get it repainted


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (mspastrygurl)*

just put my wheels on... still saving for my suspension







slow at work though.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: !!!!!!!!!!!!! (jbuggin)*

I actually put my center console back. It was removed for..... 1 or 2 months or so. And the only reason why I put it back cuz my friend bugged me into it and offered to help. So I was like WTH why not.
I also figured out what I will do to the front end of my beetle to make it look decent and not all damaged up like it is


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Tdotdub)*

What did I do to my Beetle today? Nothing besides getting in and driving. BUT....
I did get the roof painted, finally. Did it last tuesday. Makes the whole black & silver theme work much better IMHO.



















_Modified by zeusenergy at 5:04 PM 5-3-2009_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (zeusenergy)*

lol i drove mine today too.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_lol i drove mine today too.









Hey I know what I'm gonna do to my bug tomorrow... buy yet another coil pack! Yay!















Lost #2 today.







Right after modding my airbox:


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (zeusenergy)*

I just came home... But I had to do a road side repair. I needed to drain my tdi's intercooler







I actually never put the hose back onto the intercooler. I just drove home








I can make very bad choices, even though I am always sobar








Note to self... Beetle is not a jeep. Got to stop driving it like a jeep


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_I just came home... But I had to do a road side repair. I needed to drain my tdi's intercooler







I actually never put the hose back onto the intercooler. I just drove home








I can make very bad choices, even though I am always sobar








Note to self... Beetle is not a jeep. Got to stop driving it like a jeep









Coil packs went up to $43 at the dealer


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_
Coil packs went up to $43 at the dealer









to bad you arent closer i have 4 spares sitting on my desk


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (NB_Turbo1)*

tracked down some leaks. Worked on a false floor.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_I just came home... But I had to do a road side repair. I needed to drain my tdi's intercooler







I actually never put the hose back onto the intercooler. I just drove home








I can make very bad choices, even though I am always sobar








Note to self... Beetle is not a jeep. Got to stop driving it like a jeep









Noticed this morning that my car was smoking like crazy as of last night. Even after I threw the intercooler hose on, it still smoked way more than it should.. I replaced the oil and my cracked oil pan today as well.. And it stopped smoking.. But something got a bit damaged cuz it started smoking.. but donno what.. But the fresh oil like always seals better and does not make it smoke.. but with time.. it will be smoking again







Need to figure that out soonish.
Also noticed the undercoating somehow got scraped off in spots from the floor pans.. So I got the same undercoating the car had and fixed it up... Next is to deal with my bumper.. got bored of driving like this since I have the car.. Can u see why I don't like it?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Tdotdub)*

I vacuumed it out...not eventful but worth a post every now and then








Been enjoying the top down as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Tdotdub)*

washed it for the first time in over a year.
it still looks like a pile of shi!t.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Amsterdam087)*

Painted my tow hook pink


----------



## DubbinTopless (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (PaisleyRose)*

Used it to finish moving out of my old apartment.... Good thing it is convertible








Now, it needs a serious vacuum/wash


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (DubbinTopless)*

Bought a 02M 6 speed manual transmission from a 05 GLI to replace the 02G / GHE 6 speed tiptronic!!! I am going to go BT and since 1 tiptronic has failed on me already the dealer put in a new one but now it is time for the mother of all tranny swaps!
Going for the 1st ever 6 speed manual conversion on a New Beetle Convertible!! 
See my sig for more info: :~)


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Tdotdub)*

Today i added my new hood and trunk emblems (black) i will be adding more mods. soon


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (superbeetleboy)*

i got ups.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? ([email protected])*

Well I bought mine that I have bin driving for a year and few months now. I really needed a car than cuz mine died so my dad helped me out and bought my beetle for me cuz we got a good deal on it.. And today I payed him what he bought it for. I feel soo much better now


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Tdotdub)*

Replaced my FPR hose, spark plugs, cleaned it up a bit. Then changed my boost control system around a bit and repurposed the boost switch under my gas pedal to make the rear spoiler go up















Ordered the speed source shift bushing kit today too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VicFlo (Feb 17, 2009)

I let my wife buy one yesterday and today I got upset as it had electrical problems and i started pointing out broken interior pieces. The driver side door won't lock (only from the inside) so she has to climb out the passenger door. grrr.....


----------



## david214365 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (VicFlo)*

man.... i took a rock to my oil pan and lost all my oil







pulled it home and decieded to change my turbo set up(t3 super 60 maybe) and may start a new thead for my beetle with tons of pics...










_Modified by david214365 at 8:59 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)




----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle* »_

































i mean whatever makes you happy but that is just way too much poke and at stock ride height.. just my 2 cents of course, more low and alot more stretch and that might work out nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

i just put them on because i had them laying around the garage i probably wont keep them on so..but i would rather use up the tires then let them rot away


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

Wow, that is really ugly. Good job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VicFlo (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

i dig it vortex is full of a bunch of people who have nothing better to do but hate on everyone else.


----------



## HCSkorpio (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (VicFlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VicFlo* »_i dig it vortex is full of a bunch of people who have nothing better to do but hate on everyone else. 

Check your PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

yeah pretty much...oh well


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

I noticed lately I drive my beetle probably more than I should. 250 kms per day :S Thank god its a tdi


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle* »_yeah pretty much...oh well

If you like it that's all that matters. SMG is a bug-snob....








He has a sweet ride though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

i think it's cool. now jack it up and make a nb baja. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (water&air)*

thats what i wanna do...put the big lights on the roof rack like they have on the jeep


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

as long as you like it, don't worry what other people say. that's what makes your car special.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (BeetleRob)*

this late last night I damaged my radiator offroading. I seen it.. I kept going for more off roading







And I ended up raping my radiator like crazy. I have no idea what I hit to get the small leak







BUT I know how I broke my rad. I ended up breaking 2 holes into it on each side. bent it. Along with my broken ac condenser, and broke my broken rad support even more. and the list can go on







opps. Not like I care to be honest. because all the parts that got damaged what half broken or broken so I will buy all of them new next week







But since I had to get to work. I hacked in my dads golf rad







and he removed that cuz it is leaking lol. but WAY better than what my rad is like


----------



## VicFlo (Feb 17, 2009)

i replaced the door latch and all the switches i thought were bad just to have nothing work still... my elctical issues are more than i thought they were gonna be.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_this late last night I damaged my radiator offroading. I seen it.. I kept going for more off roading







And I ended up raping my radiator like crazy. I have no idea what I hit to get the small leak







BUT I know how I broke my rad. I ended up breaking 2 holes into it on each side. bent it. Along with my broken ac condenser, and broke my broken rad support even more. and the list can go on







opps. Not like I care to be honest. because all the parts that got damaged what half broken or broken so I will buy all of them new next week







But since I had to get to work. I hacked in my dads golf rad







and he removed that cuz it is leaking lol. but WAY better than what my rad is like

Is this for real...........or is this a goof???


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

the more i look at this thread the more i wanna get rid of my car


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Lies


----------



## DubbinTopless (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (jo[email protected])*

Today I replaced the water pump and timing belt. Tomorrow I will finish putting everything back together and (hopefully) start it back up!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinTopless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinTopless* »_Today I replaced the water pump and timing belt. Tomorrow I will finish putting everything back together and (hopefully) start it back up!








Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Fixed my coil pack harness today with a new ground lead and rewrapped it with a split loom. Thankfully it was just the main ground. There's a crimped connection in the middle of where the harness is attached to the valve cover. Even the grounds that eminate from that location and go on to the coil connectors were perfect. Used solder (tons of it) in that location with a MUCH larger ground cable and soldered a ring connector to that. Cleaned up the engine compartment a bit too. It's starting to look cleaner and "tighter" every day. 
Deletes are starting up soon too. The pipe at the back of the head (thin one for evap) should be done in the morning or afternoon Sunday. It just takes vacuum off the turbo intake pipe for a secondary source under boost conditions. I still need a blockoff plate for the SAI valve and resistors for the SAI pump and N112, and then the vac reservoir can go too. It's aggravating to see those two hoses and bracket on the manifold hanging around for bureaucracy's sake. Or at least the sake of Volkswagen Service Center profits.








The NB is so much different than the Mk4 when it comes to hose and wiring routing. If you plan to do any deletes and need help feel free to PM me and I will help out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Is this for real...........or is this a goof???









I think I need to take some pics of my rad







But I am only replacing the rad that was zip tied in next week. But I will get pics of it. I did alot of damage to the front end of my beetle but I don't care.. I am making a list of parts I am ordering after this long weekend







So Tuesday I will order alot of new parts







But the jump was really fun. My car got air born. And than the damages happened when it landed


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Drove it to SOWO. I really enjoyed my trip up and back in the beetle. It rained parts of the way but I have been very satisfied with my car. I am making payments and I still like it so thats a good thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gonna clean it up today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinTopless (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

This is me:








Got everything back together, changed the oil and it runs!
Zeusenergy-- your DIY was super helpful!!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinTopless)*

NP.. hope all is well with it.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

Let my friend drove it. And he came back with a broken off ac part







I bet he was driving it hard because, (yes that ac part was hanging but I put a few hundred kms on it and no problems) an he drives it for 12 kms and yeah







Oh well. I guess the best is to laugh it off







Oh and add it to the list of parts to buy








Oh and we both have b3 passats and we were talking when were they made... And they where made same year, same month, so I had to check the vin numbers.... And mine is newer by 3 cars


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

i spent friday night and saturday morning re-wiring the lighting on my 74 beetle.








it's nice to finally have turn signals and brake lights! lol
well that's all i did, beetle related. the new beetle had a quiet weekend.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

Here's pix of the new harness cover and huge ground. Starting to look much nicer now......


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

Today I did a bunch of stuff. Took out the vac booster pump for the brakes along with all the hard lines that reach over the drivers side of the valve cover. Also finally took off the hard pipe at the back of the head that goes from the Evap down to the TIP where it meets the turbo. The lines were consolidated and a new fitting was freed up for the brake booster from the original PCV nipple, and plugged up the manifold attachment at the PCV. Removed the SAIP hoses and the SAIP (but had to replace the pump since it acts as a bracket for a couple things. I'll have to cut the bracket and get a resistor to finish that part.)
Now the SAIP is LOUUUUDDDD!







It has no hoses so it's just freewheeling on cold starts. The N112 hose is disconnected again and need a resistor for that too. Also cleaned up my vacuum sources and consolidated those, ran the FPR line down under the manifold and attached it to the hose going to my gauge and DV that live under the airbox. Also unplugged all the fuel rail items: TB, cam position, IAT, knock, all four injectors.... and removed the plastic junk that was holding it all in. Then I pulled the fuel rail and routed the harness under it so it's not so "in yer face."







The upper TIP connection for the vac booster pump is also gone along with its check valve. I reused one of the check valves and a hose from the evap to remake the brake booster line. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

This is a diagram of the new setup. Check the 1.8T FAQ or the diagram link in my sig for the actual factory setup.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

I am really thinking on parking my beetle for a bit till I get parts or buy another one.. I might even scrap it.. I honestly think, I need to stop driving it or a cop will pull me over and take the car off the road..... I avoided an big accident yesterday and side swiped the guard rail. I made it look semi presentable but still... I think it might be time to walk away as hard as it is...
on the up side I did my brakes the day before because I had zero brakes left on my car... Oh and my brakes worked very well..... but what can you say.. sh$t happens
Oh I also replaced my tire as well yesterday


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_I am really thinking on parking my beetle for a bit 

I think that would be a good idea!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Did the starter fix in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Listen to the sound clip and you'll see why I did it!!! Here's a pic of the empty bay:


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

that was a good right up he did but zeus i still think yours are better due to the diagrams.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Thanks, man. Did a couple more things today! Removed the snowbox for good (it really didn't weigh much, but W/E!) and drilled the passenger wheel liner for intercooler outlet.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

so what exactly is the point of the snowbox removal?


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Removing the snowbox initially opens up the airflow to the filter. I just pulled the small pipe beside/behind the battery when I first started modding the airbox, and nearly forgot all about the snowbox. I reminded myself after doing the starter fix since the tube was right there staring at me, and when I get the battery relocated to trunk I won't have to pull the snowbox then.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

well im not looking to relocate the battery. but, is it a hard task to remove the snowbox? and is it noticable?


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

drove it http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif (its been a few days!)


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_well im not looking to relocate the battery. but, is it a hard task to remove the snowbox? and is it noticable?

Removing the snowbox is harder than just putting a new filter on the car. You pull the driver front wheel, remove the 12-16 screws (t25 Torx I think) in the fender liner, and remove one more Torx screw that goes from the frame to the fender/bumper connection seam. The last screw is just for clearance to pull the snowbox deal out easier, than just bend that bracket. The snowbox itself is two 10mm nuts.
You can also pull the pipe out from under the airbox where the filter is instead, like I originally did. That requires removing the whole airbox and battery to access one 10mm nut.








Performance is a little better, esp. throttle response, but the main thing is you hear the intake and blowoff of the DV much more after.


----------



## RenaultHtr (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

I have started the process of ignition upgrades, cooling system refresh and engine speed sensor.
So far, pulled the intake/airbox, sec pump, ignition coil, managed to pull out the engine speed sensor, but have not removed or replaced, and removed the heart valve/heater core hoses.
One question since the "book" is a little gray - to get the coolant res out do I have to pull the front end? 
Fun huh - pics later.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (RenaultHtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RenaultHtr* »_I have started the process of ignition upgrades, cooling system refresh and engine speed sensor.
So far, pulled the intake/airbox, sec pump, ignition coil, managed to pull out the engine speed sensor, but have not removed or replaced, and removed the heart valve/heater core hoses.
One question since the "book" is a little gray - to get the coolant res out do I have to pull the front end? 
Fun huh - pics later.

no you don't but it's not easy to get out, take off the lines and mountin g bolts. then start wiggling it out. disconnecting the fuel lines will give you a little more room.


----------



## RenaultHtr (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (water&air)*

Yeah thats what I thought - hooray, oil, fuel, and coolant mess.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (RenaultHtr)*

Bought some car wash and tire shine for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

okay. its already loud. but it can always be louder.








ill probably look into doing this. thanks for telling me how.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

yesterday i beat the living snot out of my beetle. i also embarrased a mustang driver in front of his woman.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (water&air)*

Hahaa! It's the best when someone who has no clue gets beat by a bug. Especially people who really have no technical idea of how cars work. That's why they buy "sports" cars in the first place, to have "the best" only to find out some of us are a little bit wiser








(Of course the whole reason we know more is because we own VWs... can you say break/fix?







)


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

why what do you mean?
owners of other cars don't carry coil's with them everywhere? lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my beetle could blow a coil a week and i'd still love it. (never actually lost a coil, but carry them nonetheless.)


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_yesterday i beat the living snot out of my beetle. i also embarrased a mustang driver in front of his woman.









And the coolest part of Pete's car, is it's whole "sleeper" persona!








The poor guy didn't even have a clue what he was up against.








I would have given anything to hear the conversation between him and the chick as Pete left him in the dust!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Bet there was some fun and laughs on her part...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

Today was opening boxes day








looky looky what we got here...








hopefully this will fix my battery light problems
im gonna install it tomorrow
its a brand new bosch alternator 120amp








and another box direct from germany....








can you guees what it is...?
















i'll show u anyway...








waited a long time for these ...








and super cool instructions in german/english where to mount everything up and how to do it...








thats all for today


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

i had the same issue F&F.
my lights would dim/pulse like crazy. it happend for years until it finally did it at the dealer. got it covered.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (water&air)*

well i pulled it down the driveway to wash it. then got lazy and left it there. its still there from 3 hours ago.


----------



## RenaultHtr (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

So far - replaced motor speed sensor, car not on jack stands - spark plugs, heart valve and some cooling lines. Still need to finish the coil and plug wires and the rad fan switch (cooler). Then I have to possibly order the coolant tank.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (RenaultHtr)*

The coolant tanks are way cheap BTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sero (Aug 31, 2006)

New Caps on My Beetle.


















_Modified by Sero at 9:21 AM 5-30-2009_


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Sero)*

bought a small first aid kit for the glove box.......i'm accident prone....


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Sero)*

Nice moons. I couldn't do that, I like the sport look and that just doesn't fit. If I was to do the Hoodride look then it would be moons all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

showed it at Dubs At The Beach in OC, MD. i got second behind gina.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Not bad! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

Pulled my SAI pump, and deleted the PCV stuff and just added a filter to vent it. Removed the rest of the vac system that was still hanging around under the airbox too: now I only have FPR, DV, and boost gauge and a vac-only feed for the power brakes.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

parked it out front so the landscapers could use the driveway...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected]uroz)*

^ Baller.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

im still playing catch up to a lot of people on here.


----------



## KaRoTToP420 (Feb 7, 2008)

staring at it bein p***ed about the cracked oil pan stupid new orleans streets w pot holes bigger than da car


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (KaRoTToP420)*

ahhh. Been there. Not a good feeling.


----------



## RenaultHtr (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thought about refilling the cooling system, then decided a movie sounded better.


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

put 18x9" wheels with 235/40/r18 tires on all 4 corners


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Washed it!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (madster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madster* »_put 18x9" wheels with 235/40/r18 tires on all 4 corners

Pix?


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (madster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madster* »_put 18x9" wheels with 235/40/r18 tires on all 4 corners

Pics!


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

changed tires. went from 225/45 to 205/40 . I i know i have a wheel gap but i'm as low as i can go without killing my car.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (superbeetleboy)*

Not trying to be a pecker, as your car looks great- but how about some spacers? Would look killer if those wheels were out a tad more.
But then I can barely afford spacers, much less a new set of shoes.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

yeah you are right. i'll be getting some soon


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (superbeetleboy)*

Posted it on craigslist. As it is already on here in the classifieds.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_Posted it on craigslist. As it is already on here in the classifieds. 

huh? you're selling it? how come?


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
huh? you're selling it? how come?

well my dad's first car was a beetle and he wanted me to follow in his footsteps so he bought the car for me. i mean i didnt like it at first but i really started to like it. and since i am a twin, and only 16, i have to share the car with my brother. and there lies the problem. he doesnt have the grades that my dad wants him to have so he cant drive it. and i cant pay for insurance alone as it is super high for being a 1.8t. plus, i kinda like jetta's and gti's more. its just my preference. the only downside of getting rid of the beetle is that the jetta/gti community just isnt the same. all beetle owners here are nice and help you with anything you need. we are small and all agree on the same thing. ( besides the bags issue we have had lately







) but other than that we all get along. thats not the case with the mk4 jettas/gtis.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (TightDub)*

the NB thread has a few threads that have alot of chit chat in them. jetta/gti threads have alot of questions and theres thousands of them. im gonna feel lost there.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Put a Cone Filter on it!


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

Finally got coil overs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*

love your euro plate paisley.....


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (hippierob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_love your euro plate paisley.....

Thanks!


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*

Changed out the headgasket and put the stock hood on. Next thing to do is the rad support and possibly a K04 turbo setup. And yes, I know, "you're gonna keep wanting more power" but I'm not going BT for 3 reasons:
1. I'm only 16 and the more power, more trouble I will get in.
2. I might need a new turbo anyways so I'm just looking for a cheap replacement.
3. Looking to sell it soon and it would be harder to sell.
So no BT for me.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*

Drove it to pick up a friends Passat wagon to work on it...
Pics from a meet:

















_Quote, originally posted by *PaisleyRose* »_Finally got coil overs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Dear God! What coilovers are those??? I have Koni's and they don't go that low and am looking for lower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Your car is lookin good Paisely!!!


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (TJClover)*

I don't even have coilovers


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Sold mine.. and noticed after driving my dads mk4 golf around that I want another beetle... mk4's are sooo not cooler than a beetle. So I will drive this b3 around till I can pick up a good deal on a beetle in tdot


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Hopefully you don't trash this one!


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

...and I bought Tdotdub's Beetle. VR6 swap here we go!


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (TJClover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJClover* »_Dear God! What coilovers are those??? I have Koni's and they don't go that low and am looking for lower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Your car is lookin good Paisley!!!

Lol they are just JOM's and thank you!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *TJClover* »_









P.S. Gimme your wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*

Good to know the JOM's were worth it for going low. What else did you have to do /run into? Are you happy with the install? They also don't use the spring cups in the axle beam and use the shock mounts instead, correct?


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_Good to know the JOM's were worth it for going low. What else did you have to do /run into? Are you happy with the install? They also don't use the spring cups in the axle beam and use the shock mounts instead, correct?









Yes please!! Wanna know myself. Where did you find them? And we need a large pic of your bug with these!!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (TJClover)*

Probably here for $500:
http://www.performance-cafe.co...=2251


----------



## square_one (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_Good to know the JOM's were worth it for going low. What else did you have to do /run into? Are you happy with the install? They also don't use the spring cups in the axle beam and use the shock mounts instead, correct?











The JOM's bolt into stock locations, they come with a perch that bolts into the rear cups. 
PS: These still have room to go down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (square_one)*

yeah if you search NB_Turbo1, he also had JOM's. he just traded his beetle for a mk3 2.0T though. search him he has some nice pictures of the coils on the car.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (square_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *square_one* »_

The JOM's bolt into stock locations, they come with a perch that bolts into the rear cups. 
PS: These still have room to go down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks for that info! Sounds simple enough. I feared that using the shock mounts would be a bit... weak








But the stock config led me to believe that's how it would work.


----------



## Th1rt3en (Jun 20, 2008)

Installing front and rear sway bars


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Broke the ignition lock cylinder in my black '99... had to yank apart my column in the gas station parking lot to get the ignition switch out. There's a little rod the sticks out of the cylinder and rotates in the switch, and apparently said rod is only good for 575,000 km. Who woulda thought? 
New cylinder assy. should be in today from VW.


----------



## square_one (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_
Thanks for that info! Sounds simple enough. I feared that using the shock mounts would be a bit... weak








But the stock config led me to believe that's how it would work.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Installed.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (square_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *square_one* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Installed.

















Dear HEYSUS!!!
I have a set of Koni's up for sale with a year of life on them now!! LOL!!!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (square_one)*

Now I know who you are







The two girls 1 cup thing brings me back to the .org


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_Now I know who you are







The two girls 1 cup thing brings me back to the .org









Hahaha yeah, I barely ever go on there anymore.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (square_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *square_one* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Installed.










JOM's right?


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_JOM's right?

Yep! They still have room to go down btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*

Sold mine sunday.. and I thought a passat I had will be a good daily.. but I am missing my beetle. so the hunt is on for another one


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (square_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *square_one* »_









Love it! Stance is perfect!







Any rub? It looks like they will hit the fenders.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Good Old Car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good Old Car* »_Love it! Stance is perfect!







Any rub? It looks like they will hit the fenders.

Stance is almost perfect... need 25mm in the rear again. It WAS rubbing axle a bit before we got the rear finished but he finished the rears this morning and the axle up front barely rubs anymore and the tires rub the fenders when turning.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaisleyRose* »_
Hahaha yeah, I barely ever go on there anymore.

It's a sad place now, and the frustration with politics just hammered the last nail for me. The Vortex is a clearinghose while the newbeetle.org site is a drop in a bucket.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_
It's a sad place now, and the frustration with politics just hammered the last nail for me. The Vortex is a clearinghose while the newbeetle.org site is a drop in a bucket.

it's a great place for what it is. but the tex is where the best info is.
but i am able to sell off alot of stuff there.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

i never really got into the org.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

I visit both here and the org regularly. Both good sites, imo. But they are both very different with very different people.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ginanana)*

Hi Gina!


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, the difference is night and day... I find the .org is more "Today I washed my car", where the vortex is "today I started the VR6 swap in my car"


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_Yeah, the difference is night and day... I find the .org is more "Today I washed my car", where the vortex is "today I started the VR6 swap in my car"


I like this! Great way to put it. IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (TJClover)*

looked for a replacement turbo. still cant find one








hmm sounds like a .org response.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

i handed it over to my wife to drive for the weekend while i'm out of town....woo hoo!


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_Hi Gina!









Hey!


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Parked at our new house


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*








Talk about curb appeal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*

Can I move in?? I'll bring another Dub







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*

installed my new TT pedals.....i swear this mod is giving me 20 maybe 30 more HP.....an no noticable difference in mpg!










_Modified by hippierob at 6:19 PM 6-15-2009_


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hippierob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_installed my new TT pedals.....

Pix!


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*

pics up manana...the east coast has gone dark.......


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_







Talk about curb appeal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_Can I move in?? I'll bring another Dub







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*

I decided to mod my caractere rear wing to fit the vert....I will put a ton more thought into it b4 hacking at it...should not be much modding...I cant open the trunk fully with a wing on it and the top dropped...but who cares








Washed it yesterday...really have been staring at it lately...and people keep commenting on it as if its not stock








Beetles bring out the nice in people


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Finally pulled enough scratch together for new tires. So hopefully my 19's will be back on... FINALLY. I've completely f'd up my snow tires rolling on them year round for the last year. Guess I'll be buying tires again soon.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

cursed at my broken ignition switch assembly and drove my other Beetle to work. fawwwwk. I'm getting tired of starting my car with a screwdriver and not having a radio.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (bandi53)*

might be able to work out a deal on an other one







(car... cuz I sold my beetle.. a few weeks ago)


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_i never really got into the org.


I treat the org like a convenience store...I go and come right back here







I love beetles but I love all dubs more than just one particular dub so I need the tex for variety.
_ Plus the best of the org is on here anyway_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But still I go to the org just to be part of the spectrum of beetle owners online http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cleaned the interior from riding my pooches this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Fiddled w the tail some more...not ready to commit and modify yet.


_Modified by TightDub at 11:37 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## rcmakris (Jun 19, 2009)

got a new coolant bottle today cooling system is basically all new. looking to post the power on my 2.slow. and tommorrow its off to the junk yard new cup holder and passenger side air vent assembly


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (rcmakris)*

new radiator support, oil change, new fog lights, snowbox deleted, replaced spark plugs all done on sunday. and today i installed some super star headlights or whatever there called. just so people think im hitting them with my brights. just wait till i actually use my brights


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

i think I blew the head gasket. This should be fun.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Gives new meaning to the term "Blown Euros."


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

yup, better then sending a rod through the block though. Thanks to C2 for awesome fueling. OEM headgasket just couldn't keep up


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Tdotdub)*

So I've been a bit busy on my bug as of late. i'm installing a t28 turbo to replace my k03, an FMIC, taking out the SAI, EVAP, and PCV junk. I'm installing some new gauges, and a new turbo timer. Oh, and Wilwood brakes.Here are some pics:
Turbo timer under center console. Installed, you'll not see the 2-sided tape at all.








Wilwood 4 piston calipers on 11" disks. I know the brake disks are smaller than stock, but they should stop the car a lot better. I wanted to stick with the stock rims for now. 








All sorts of stuff out of the car now. Still kinda looks like a car, but its going back together soon.








Godspeed FMIC core that fits snugly, but it should be good. I had to cut the heck out of the bottom of the beam, but its still strong as hell.







Here is what it looks like right now, in peices. It'll get done next week, then I can hit a dyno.







Heres the front end with my buddy in front. Its just sitting there right now.








So thats it for now. I figured what the hell, and show you guys whats happening in South Eastern Washington State.









_Modified by VWBugman00 at 9:11 PM 6-24-2009_


_Modified by VWBugman00 at 9:15 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (VWBugman00)*

Hey is your engine code APH, if so who are you using for programming?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (FastAndFurious)*

Yes, its APH. going with Upsolute. Been with them for years.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (VWBugman00)*

bugman, what did the willwoods set you back? i'm very interested in them because i can't go with the typical "big brake" kit due to the fact that i run 15" slicks at the track.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (VWBugman00)*

Where'd you get the T28 from? Is it internally gated? What manifold?
Pics dammit- we want pics!


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

RPI equipped has a good deal on the brakes, and they should clear a 15" wheel. $900 shipped, and exceptionally easy to install. The T28 was bought from a fellow vortexer. is a ball-bearing unit from a r32 GT-R. It is internally gated, and I got the manifold from cxracing.com. I'll post some pics of the turbos side by side once I get the stock one off. That back bolt holding the turbo on the exhaust manifold is ultra tight, and in a tight spot. I'm still trying to figure out how to pop it out of there.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*

Might want to pull the rebar and lock carrier and pull the driveline- will be easier than working back there. It's not too hard.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_Might want to pull the rebar and lock carrier and pull the driveline- will be easier than working back there. It's not too hard.

What rebar are you talking about? I see the driveline under there, but I'm not sure what rebar you're talking about.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*

I mean the whole front of the car- pull the fenders and front bumper cover as one piece. Then remove the REinforcement BAR itself (bumper) and then remove the radiator support assembly (lock carrier.)
You can swing the whole lock carrier with everything attached out enough to pull the radiator and then get the AC core out and swing it aside, then remove the lock carrier entirely. Or keep them together. Up to you. Either way it will save you uber time pulling the motor and trans at that point, to get at all the difficult parts and allow you to look for problem areas like bad lines or sad hoses. The exhaust end is super easy to deal with and run stuff to and from once out of the car, especially in a NB!!!








The only major tool you need is the engine hoist. The lower pendulum mount comes right off the driveline easily, and the two motor mounts can be removed easy too. Most of the witring can be pulled with the motor if you want to work the harness out together, or just unplug it all and leave the harness with the car. It sound like a lot, but otherwise you will be cursing your car and cutting your arms and hands on the edge of the rain tray lip once that piece is out.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

I trimmed the caractere wing to fit my vert







Coulda been a bad decision but It is comin along nicely...I would not recommend doing it tho...basically u can ruin a very nice wing if u are not careful. 
Fixed my turns with tape around the bulbs base to prevent them from vibrating loose. Washed and Vacd it out again. Just plain enjoying the hell out of it these days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks to [email protected] for sellin and shipping this wing at a nice price


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Looks like will get that beetle I am trying to buy.. We agreed it will be dropped off monday 6 pm


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I drove mine to Pittsburgh and back. Total of 242 miles avg speed 87.3mph 24.7mpg. 
I'm pleased.


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*








did the HD lip

_Modified by BeetleRob at 9:41 PM 6-28-2009_


_Modified by BeetleRob at 9:42 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BeetleRob)*

That's interesting. What is the material? I assume HD stands for home depot.


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*

yes, garage door weather stripping.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re:*

Well I drove my beetlee to go get some brown sugar and everyone admired my eyelids and daisy rims...Im in the process of making blueberry muffins with the bueberries I picked yesterday afternoon


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

can I haz muffins?


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

put 18x9" wheels with 235/40/r18 tires on all 4 corners

_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_
Pix?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

this thread gets better and better...
picked up some project wheels , they will defenetly go on the beetle for some photos since they are 5x130 but they will be mainly for the mk5


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

Cool Wheels! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (madster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madster* »_put 18x9" wheels with 235/40/r18 tires on all 4 corners



















Me likes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i think I blew the head gasket. This should be fun.

i just got done doing mine. stopped the smoking and everything. then i got an oil change. now it smokes again








idk whats wrong with it.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Picked up new fenders and bumpers for tdotdub's old car.


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

i just took mine to subway fo a fi dolla foo lonnnnnnn


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (madster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madster* »_i just took mine to subway fo a fi dolla foo lonnnnnnn

How did it feel?


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

it feel soooo good like sondey mornen. it last loooong timeeee toooo


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

yup bought my beetle yesterday


----------



## Momike (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

We got our beetles on the same day, high five! Although mine isn't really mine, it's my fiance's. Oh well, it's in my name so I get to play with it too.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Momike)*

This thread is getting to be the Vortex New Beetle Version of Facebook!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

No this is like newbeetle.org hu-ha topic


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I put 5mm spacers on in the front and 8mm spacers on in the rear. Must have not got one of the wheels centered up on the front because it feels a little funny when driving. Also dropped off more stuff to the upholstery shop today.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_I put 5mm spacers on in the front and 8mm spacers on in the rear. Must have not got one of the wheels centered up on the front because it feels a little funny when driving. Also dropped off more stuff to the upholstery shop today.

Be careful. Check and recheck those bolts a few times for torque, the wheel can and will come off if they get loose.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

New tires... about time.


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

Finally decided just to keep them and get new rubber eh?
Just as well, they look good...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_New tires... about time.









Oh Noes! Semi Stretched tires!
(j/k. I can't believe that thread is at 24 pages already.)


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

finally picked up a OEM black center console lid, very hard item to come by 

i will be selling the metal bracket for anyone thats doing a swap


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Pics or ban! (and don't wreck this one!)
Finally swapped over the black leather interior into my black '99, also fixed the ignition switch and cruise control. The leather is sweet, and I no longer have to start my car with a screwdriver.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_Pics or ban! (and don't wreck this one!)
Finally swapped over the black leather interior into my black '99, also fixed the ignition switch and cruise control. The leather is sweet, and I no longer have to start my car with a screwdriver.

Was the "don't wreck this one" relating to how i bought another beetle? If so.. I am going to kill that car as well







Lets just hope I will not smash this one in the guard rail :S How does my beetle look now? did u the accident I had with it? Once my beetle is on the road I think i will zip down to ur place with my ****ty auto 2.0L beetle


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Noticed this


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Hahaha yeah, that's exactly what I meant. Have the new fenders and bumpers on your old car, interior is totally gutted so I can start fabbing some new stuff in (triple gauge pod under the switch panel, recaro seats from an Evo IX, Momo wheel, etc...) and I picked up the VR6 a couple of weeks ago,


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (bandi53)*

rubbing just a little.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

and tdot... if you wreck this bug too, I'll buy it off you super cheap. hahahaha


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Heading out to clearance my rear brake pads that are sticking against the guide rail when I set my parking brake. Sigh.. it's always something isn't it?


----------



## RenaultHtr (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

Posted mine for sale. Just need to be un-lazy and add pics.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (RenaultHtr)*

removed window tint. Got sick of the pinch protector tripping and sssssssllllllllllllloooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww windows when cold/humid/... all the time now that I think of it. 
seriously considering a new car.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_and tdot... if you wreck this bug too, I'll buy it off you super cheap. hahahaha

LOL as soon as I sell my current car I am driving the beetle







the only downer is that its a 2.0L and auto :S lol oh well... can hardly wait.. lets hope I will not crash this one.. u know my old beetle i lost count how many times i crashed it.. but NEVER fixxed it LOL... offroading thats why the rad was broken and another butchered in, thats why the inner fender was missing







and the rad support was broken with the ac condensor... also u know the guard rail when it jumped at me. In the winter I could not stop and rear ended a mini van.. pushed the plate holder thats it... yeah got real lucky. and backed into brick.. thats why there was an mark on the bumper.. the rest was all the last owner LOL... I still miss that car even though I killed it LOL I just hope the 2.slow auto will be a good enough replacement... 
Oh btw did u find a beetle cluster I asked for? And if so how much?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

I installed the Verdict motorsports shifter bushings. Took all of 10 mins. Tomorrow I should be able to get out see how the feel is now.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

And surprisingly, the car isn't all that messed up, it's mostly cosmetics. Haven't found a cluster for you yet, but I should know by tomorrow if I can get one.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oil change


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*

monday, i painted the center console piece where the radio is, the piece that connects it to the windshield, the grab bar ends, and the two curved plastic pieces on either side of the steering wheel maroon. ill post up pictures later. 
it needs some sanding and a respray cause crap got all in it from the damn wind.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

well i cant even paint cause of rain every day this summer cept maybe 4 days.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*

Installed some Turbo S style trunk lifts, yay my trunk stays up again








and then installed a new center console lid , OEM black one


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

Looks great Bash. Where'd ya find 'em?


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tscbmxer92)*

hit an animal of some sort with it...















hood is toast...
fenders and headlights are completely untouched...















radiator puking pretty pink coolant on the ground http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Looks great Bash. Where'd ya find 'em?

ebay 60$ shipped


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

Drove 400 miles from Philly down about 30 miles past Roanoke, virginia.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

New fog light bulbs


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*

Decided to sell the bug as soon as its paid up about a year and some months from now, for a Suzuki Samurai.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Took all the interior out and cleaned it with SuperClean


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*

Wow. I've gotta say, I've never actually taken my interior apart to clean it. Props!


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ginanana)*

replaced worn out plugs, coil packs and MAF, plus a vaccum valve to the brake booster. car runs strong now.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_Decided to sell the bug as soon as its paid up about a year and some months from now, for a Suzuki Samurai.
















I lied


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BeetleRob)*

That vacuum booster should have been tossed in the garbage and the lines consolidated. Makes the bay much cleaner... but then you have to ditch the SAI, evap, N249, N112, battery, airbox.... AC!!!!








Whay did I start removing all this stuff again?


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

My friend Bryan (skidplate) came over and worked on my headliner. Will be done tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

With that color.. German Army Yellow Canvas would have rocked!!!


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_With that color.. German Army Yellow Canvas would have rocked!!!

Are you talking to me....?


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaisleyRose* »_
Are you talking to me....?











Yup


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

My beetle is silver


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaisleyRose* »_My beetle is silver


The Jetta in the pic looks yellow.... um.... uh.... I'm confused


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

So, here are more pictures and finally some progress. Several things have gone wrong with this mod, but it seems that it is finally coming together. Wrong parts from ATP Turbo, and a few other places have caused issues, but they're slowly getting taken care of. Here are some more pics and some commentary about them:
So I decided to eliminate the PCV system. Here is the catch can. You can see the piping just below it inbetween the headlight and the catchcan.








I ground off a good chunk on both sides, but I didn't compromise the integrity I don't think, and I didn't grind any further than I had to.








Here is the other side. The turbo will now fit, after I shorten the studs a little more.








this thing looks a LOT cleaner than it did before. I know you can't see it here, but I pulled the valve cover off and cleaned the hell out of it, along with replacing the gasket.








Took a little finagling, but I made this work. Nothing here is touching anything else.








Here is the drivers side. I've got a good idea on how to route the piping, but I've got to wait for the turbo to manifold gasket to get here, then we can get serious with the piping. if you're curious, its 2.5" piping.








You can see how I routed the piping in this pic. I don't have it clamped yet as I have to put the bead rolling on the piping. I had the tool made today so I can do this myself. I used the idea that someone else had here with an exhaust clamp, a fender washer, and some visegrips.








And another shot.








This is from the front. 3 gauge Bernt pod.








here are the gauges. They're Swoosh type gauges. I really liked the way they look when they're lit. Water temp, exhaust gas, and boost. I put the hood on there for an opinion. With or without the hood?








And last but not least, the turbo's together. There is a pretty good size difference between them. The k03 was squeaking and grinding when I pulled it off. It was also whistling very loudly until I hit boost, and then only 12psi under full throttle. When it was healthy, it was hitting 16 ish, never as high as some I've seen here. The software is set to make this new turbo hit 20psi, but i've got an mbc to keep it down so I can make sure I don't make too much torque. There isn't any play on the shaft, which is very weird. Who knows, but at 120k miles, it was time for a change anyway.








So there ya go. I'll post more pics later when I get more work done.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_The Jetta in the pic looks yellow.... um.... uh.... I'm confused

Haha, it is. I'm confused also....


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Done


----------



## beeastle (Jul 18, 2009)

I just got my alignment done - cost me two new front tires. Oh yeah....... I just bought a gurl friend for my '01 NB sport, a matching R.S. vert! Now I'm probably doomed to being rained on for the rest of the summer, Baaaah!!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

Finished removing the E05B turbo, Kinetic Exhaust Manifold and the 380cc injectors! The 3071R turbo should be going in today and this car should be back on the street!!


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

Fitted Strut bar


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (p3yro)*

I took my my car and washed it cause the wheels were kinda getting dirty..it was just a quicky wash cause its suppose to rain, I'll scrub the wheels later this week....BUt I have a dumb question I wanna get a fun horn for my beetle. Do you guys know do I have room too put a fun horn in with a switch or should I just grow some balls and get rid of the factory horn and put in my illegal horn, lol?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (mspastrygurl)*

like a dukes of hazzard horn?


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ohhh whats that sound like...Im thinking more of an ooga horn, gotta be cheesey








ohh wait I just googled it, that would be a fun horn but thats not what Im looking for


_Modified by mspastrygurl at 5:25 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (mspastrygurl)*

LOL! That stress bar is seriously bolted to the hood cowl!? Wow, I bet that really tightens the car up in the corners.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_LOL! That stress bar is seriously bolted to the hood cowl!? Wow, I bet that really tightens the car up in the corners.









took the words right out of my mouth. whats up with that? lol


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (water&air)*

Actually no, since i have the same stress bar. 
The bottom bolt bolts to a sheet of metal thats part of the strut tower so it does provide some tightening.
The two top bolts bolt to the hood cowl


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

His isn't bolted to the strut tower though, you can see the mounting holes but no bolts.


----------



## PixieStix5spd (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

comment said "fitted" it. maybe it wasn't\isn't fully installed? *shrug*


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (PixieStix5spd)*

I looked at and talked to Bash about his on Sunday. The top two bolts simply go through the rain tray/ cowl. The bottom bolt however, go through the mounting plates and into the towers themselves. Its hard to tell in that pic but it does actually bolt to the tower, if only in one point on each tower.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I looked at and talked to Bash about his on Sunday. The top two bolts simply go through the rain tray/ cowl. The bottom bolt however, go through the mounting plates and into the towers themselves. Its hard to tell in that pic but it does actually bolt to the tower, if only in one point on each tower.

It's not really needed Josh, with all the reinforcement through the firewall that's directly attached to the towers and with the folded lip of the tray. A lower bar is very much more important. I don't understand why someone would want to hinder their access to the bay with a bar up top when that part of the chassis is very stiff as is.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_
It's not really needed Josh, with all the reinforcement through the firewall that's directly attached to the towers and with the folded lip of the tray. A lower bar is very much more important. I don't understand why someone would want to hinder their access to the bay with a bar up top when that part of the chassis is very stiff as is.









I've heard the exact same thing from several VW Techs, as well as one of my personal mechanics who's also a Race Car Builder / Driver. With the way the front of the NB is set up, the upper stress bar is more a "cosmetic" mod that a "funtional" one!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

i would agree. But I was answering the initial comment that it was simply bolted to the rain tray, which it is not.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

P.S. Josh, I saw a couple of pics of your car at Waterfest that Bash posted. 
Lookin' good bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope to run in to ya one of these days.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Thanks. Pictures make it look good. Its a decent 15'-20' car. Hopefully I can change that soon.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Headliner got done thanks to a friend and my boyfriend staying up super late the night before a show and finishing it up!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*

Looks good, its very hard to do patterns in our cars since its all round and needs stretching but whoever did it looks like they came pretty close.
Are you going to do any other pieces?
The seal around the door is a PITA to do but looks so much better when they are same material


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Looks good, its very hard to do patterns in our cars since its all round and needs stretching but whoever did it looks like they came pretty close.
Are you going to do any other pieces?
The seal around the door is a PITA to do but looks so much better when they are same material

I don't know yet. We did the sun roof black but I think we are going to get another cover to wrap in Burberry also so I can just switch them in and out or whatever and probably do a shift boot!


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*

Replaced my OEM tires after 10+ years. (I used snow tires in the winter.)
Out with the old Michelin Energy, almost down to the wear bars.








In with the new Michelin Primacy. 








The Bug drives so much nicer and smoother.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
I've heard the exact same thing from several VW Techs, as well as one of my personal mechanics who's also a Race Car Builder / Driver. With the way the front of the NB is set up, the upper stress bar is more a "cosmetic" mod that a "funtional" one!


I "noticed" no difference in my strut tower brace, or "lower" brace. However the Harness bar I bolted in at the B pillars where the seat belts normally attach was a VERY noticeable difference. NOt just in feel, but about half my "squeaks" and "rattles" went away


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

ive noticed no difference to be honest. just liked it so i put it on
oh and in my pic there was 2 bolts missing as it didnt come with any and i ran out. 


_Modified by p3yro at 12:14 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

got some new tires put on today... finally. And now i'm looking into buying some H&R Spacers but i don't know what size to get. What size would make it flush?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbogirl02)*

which wheels? The oem's have different width's/ offsets.


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_which wheels? The oem's have different width's/ offsets.

Monte Carlos


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbogirl02)*

I spent an afternoon deep cleaning the interior of my 98 Beetle with my carpet cleaning machine and upholstery attachment. It's hard keeping the interior black with the kids.


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

just sold my beetles steelies... and now im onto selling my stock deck


----------



## jsdny (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (Turbogirl02)*

I installed the Cupra R lip. For a few reasons, so no more bottoming out on the front bummer, to me it finish off the front bummer and I'm just going to guess it might, might at 1-2 lbs at high motorway speeds. It took a few hours, to get it right. Took the heat gun to it to round/bend it correctly and cutting the ends a bit. Over all I'm pleased with the results! 
Thought I would share.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (jsdny)*

pulled my headliner after going to get a paper out of the car and realized it was sagging. Its a non-sunroof car and I can't seem to figure out how to get the roof drawer off the headliner.


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (jsdny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsdny* »_I installed the Cupra R lip. For a few reasons, so no more bottoming out on the front bummer, to me it finish off the front bummer and I'm just going to guess it might, might at 1-2 lbs at high motorway speeds. It took a few hours, to get it right. Took the heat gun to it to round/bend it correctly and cutting the ends a bit. Over all I'm pleased with the results! 
Thought I would share.


































Looks really good man...
I thought about attempting this myself, but was trying to figure out how I wanted to tackle the bending... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (dr_spock)*

More maintenance stuff on my old 98 Bug. Repainted the lower portion of my rocker panel today. I've curbed it a couple of weeks ago, grrr...


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

parked by a sprinkler and now i have terrible water spots on my entire right side of my car :[ is there any kind of product to get water spots off the windows and wheels? i know i can buff them out of the paint but last time i checked you cant buff the windows


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Turbogirl02)*

oddly enough, you can buff the windows. Some decent polish should clean up the windows. You can also try some diluted vinegar in distilled water.


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_oddly enough, you can buff the windows. Some decent polish should clean up the windows. You can also try some diluted vinegar in distilled water.

thanks :] i'll definatly try that out


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Turbogirl02)*

I've had great luck with this product from Griot's Garage:
http://www.griotsgarage.com/pr...age=1
Actually, all their stuff is top notch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I really like the cupra r lip on the turbo s bumper, i wonder what it would look like painted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been slackin with my project, still waiting for pgperformance to make me my custom hid harnesses, although i got a new toy that will get painted same color as my car sometime soon and getting a bike rack


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

thats a really nice bike. Nice pick up. I actually found myself a new bike as well but its on a little bit different level. 1959 Firestone 500ii











_Modified by J.Owen at 9:47 AM 8-12-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

nice bike josh, u might need like 4 people to get it on a roof rack though







they made them heavy in 1959


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

oh i know. Thing is like a buick and a cadillac wrapped into one. I actually picked it up just to restore and sell. So it probably won't be around long enough for me to do anything else with it.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Then I guess mine's out of the question!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

not sure that would look right on top of a beetle _(insert overly used photo of quad on top of beetle)_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Then I guess mine's out of the question!










now go make a custom trailer and bring that to shows just in case the ruf bug lets u down


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_I've had great luck with this product from Griot's Garage:
http://www.griotsgarage.com/pr...age=1
Actually, all their stuff is top notch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks i'll try it out


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Turbogirl02)*

Cool, let me know how you make out!


----------



## buckner2134 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

today i took my beetle on a spirited drive down a curvy road to test out my new 3inch open downpipe exhaust front mount intercooler and suspension. =]


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Cool, let me know how you make out!









lol will do my friend..









on another note... i finally ordered my spacers and coils, i am anxiously awaiting their arrival. I shoulda paid more for air shipping... cause im going to drive myself nuts waiting for the ups dude.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Turbogirl02)*

Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (dr_spock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr_spock* »_Good things come to those who wait.










no wayyyy... i want them nowww!!! haha


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

Getting ready for this weekends big install


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: (p3yro)*

Nice brakes, how big are they?


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

a massive 330mm


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, I guess a 19" wheel is in order eh?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*

Yeah, I would think. I needed 19's to clear these 14.1" w/6 Piston "Ruf Tuned" Brembos.
























But ya never, know. You might be able to sqeeze it all in an 18 w/the right spacing! 
Anyhow, can't wait to see the install! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

already have 19's so im sorted.
heres todays update
Well another day another bit of progress, despite feeling crap..
Today was a if it could go wrong it will day.
Rear springs ...a 1 hour job right...Erm no try 5!.
Everything has been on the car since 98 so was seized to buggery. ended up having to grind the lower adjusters off the back. Fooking Bitch of a job.
And as for the front oh for the love of god ! top strut nuts... Kippered...
Had a massive mind melt as to how the new top mounts go? hope to ive got it right. There was no reference on the old ones as they were BATTERED! humm
anyway. Its done. 1 smashed finger (strange as my mate did the exact same finger) 1 burnt finger (dont touch freshly grinder metal!!)
Fitted the 10mm rear spacers to.
now the pics

















































Front strut removed









ouch
















now thats a tight fit!!! if it wasnt for the stretch on the tyres it would touch.. this is now as low as i can go.... booo from me...yay from the wife
but its never gonna get any closer so im happy








oh the reason they are blue is waterproof grease. im not having these seeze up !![/quote]


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

oh the weather bad here in the uk so that would explain the hideously dirty arches!


----------



## starface111 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Tdotdub)*

I am in Florida for 2 weeks. At my dads shop, we are taking some time to get my Beetle up to par. So far we did plugs, wires, mass air, oil change, new headliner and rear brake pads and rotors. The plan for this week is both CV axles, inner and outer tie rods, four new tires, wheel alignment, cabin air filter, and engine crank sensor. I also plan to shampoo the interior and detail the whole car.


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

Today was 996 brembo day








YouTube - MOV03548


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (p3yro)*

Began a "Professional" Photo Shoot to start the *RUF BUG STAGE II* feature!!








Can't wait to see what we got!


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Got backed into by some ancient lady in a Paseo... Beetle-1 Paseo-0
My hood needed painting from all the stone chips anyhow...


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (bandi53)*

send the paseo my way i need some fresh paint on my hood too!


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (water&air)*

oh my gosh my poor beetle is a hot mess I accidentally back into my brothers gfs car, I didnt see her car (im dumb, sometimes) I ended up breaking one of the lights for my license plate and I have 2 spots that might start chipping, Im hoping the bumper isnt effed up, so i guess I need to either buy a new bumper or fix and paint my old bumper but I got my euro plate in the mail so that makes it a bit better


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

'99 Beetle damage - $300
'92 Paseo damage- $1140


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (p3yro)*

P3yro.... Nice! That's inspirational... WANT!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re:*

Installed Toyo Proxes 4 original size, 225/45/17" FINALLY. Aligned the front end and its VERY MUCH BETTER NOW! Got my car to pass inspection even though almost all my emissions and vacuum lines are deleted, by reinstalling the SAI pump temporarily. Added a handmade iPod mount to the dash with an articulating arm. Going to need rotors and pads up front really soon though. Neverending moneypit, this car.


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Re: (zeusenergy)*

weeee finally my ECS Spacers came to my door







buying coils tomorrow


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Turbogirl02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbogirl02* »_weeee finally my ECS Spacers came to my door







buying coils tomorrow









Amelia??


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Re: (PaisleyRose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaisleyRose* »_
Amelia??

yes its me lol :]


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Turbogirl02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbogirl02* »_yes its me lol :]

Heyy!! You're getting coilovers?? What kind? Are you showing at Pacific Waterlands?


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Re: (PaisleyRose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaisleyRose* »_
Heyy!! You're getting coilovers?? What kind? Are you showing at Pacific Waterlands?









i decided to go with Raceland, i'll try them out and see how i like them, if i dont then i'll sell em and get something with more ride comfort. But i hopefully will show at Waterland. It depends how things go with the install and such. But i'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Turbogirl02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbogirl02* »_i decided to go with Raceland, i'll try them out and see how i like them, if i dont then i'll sell em and get something with more ride comfort. But i hopefully will show at Waterland. It depends how things go with the install and such. But i'm keeping my fingers crossed









Yayy!


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

May be getting a MKV TDI Jetta for the daily duties... 
my two year old boy Isaac loves the bug more than just about anything, but.....
we are preggo again, and I really cant see having two car seats in the bug...
I think at the worst tho that it will go to my dad for him to drive back and forth to work...
it should be ok... he is the coolest 54 year old that I know...


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Re: (Turbogirl02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbogirl02* »_weeee finally my ECS Spacers came to my door







buying coils tomorrow









Were they worth the wait?


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: (dr_spock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr_spock* »_
Were they worth the wait?











I'd also like to see the results, spacer thickness, and all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Re: (zeusenergy)*

washed off the bird/tree dropings with my dad.....
this was a rare moment in my life....i'm used to washing my cars on my own....you know your dad is enjoying your company when he helps with bird dookie....


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Re: (dr_spock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr_spock* »_
Were they worth the wait?











Defiantly worth the wait


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Re: (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_
I'd also like to see the results, spacer thickness, and all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Pics will be posted once the install is done, right now i'm waiting for my coils. The install is on the 27th (the only day i could take off from work







) I'm going to try the Raceland Coils, mainly because of the price. I've read a TON of reviews from people who have them on their Mk4's. Most have said they are great for the price (a whopping $330 - shipping included http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )







If you guys want my opinion on em, i'd be more than happy to write a review for how they ride on a beetle. I'm a little nervous, mainly because they are so cheap. I do like ride comfort and performance, so we shall see how it goes. If i hate em, i'll just return them and save for B&G's


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

All installed and working really good...


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re:*

So Im bummed out, some chick on the beetle classified thread was selling TT pedals so I told her I wanted them, so I sent her the money thru pay-pal at the end of July and I havent gotten my pedals, Im really bummed considering she was on Vortex and on the org....I even tried emailing her last monday to see what was up and No response back, I'm gonna email pay-pal and complain....I should have bought my pedals new and this sucks because now it makes me weary on buying stuff online from other people cause of this chick


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mspastrygurl)*

Hate to hear it happen to anyone. Not everyone does that on here tho. I have met and delt with a lot of cool folks after an awful first vortex buying experience. Nothing like waiting for something that u want and it not showing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Good luck....
_on topic_....watched my wife drive off in it and fell deeper in love with her..the beetle that is







jk hun







not really








Also started shaving an aluminum mani from a 98 beetle...gonna change over from the plastic intake...maybe tidy up the ole 2.0 bay a little.


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Re: (mspastrygurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mspastrygurl* »_So Im bummed out, some chick on the beetle classified thread was selling TT pedals so I told her I wanted them, so I sent her the money thru pay-pal at the end of July and I havent gotten my pedals, Im really bummed considering she was on Vortex and on the org....I even tried emailing her last monday to see what was up and No response back, I'm gonna email pay-pal and complain....I should have bought my pedals new and this sucks because now it makes me weary on buying stuff online from other people cause of this chick









Thats the reason why i always meet in person with cash. Sorry to hear about that, post her username on your signature and notify people not to buy from her. Hopefully it wont keep happening


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Turbogirl02)*

This has all been done for a month now I guess, but i never posted the pics up. Forgive me the interior is filthy at the moment. Working on getting new TurboS panels and a few more odds and ends. SHould be starting on the new bumper and paint this month too.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

That car would be twice as cool without the subwoofer and add a cage instead. And you wouldn't need that bar for the belts going all the way back to the rear seat area (safer and better solution) since you could build tabs into the cage to accept the belts. All a matter of opinion though, you think your car is messy inside? I have like a half inch of dust on my dash and a hazy inside windshield.







But I could care less, the car gets me from A to B and it's fun to drive.


----------



## Tuning Gruppe (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (zeusenergy)*

The harness bar is a starting point. I will be building off of it to the rear suspension mounts etc. I nixxed the back seat because i hate driving people, and my CF seats dont flip forward so getting in the back is a PITA anyways. My old box was all the way in the back, but that made it difficult to transport anything, like golf clubs. I had to set it/them in over the box without dropping them on it. So I put it all up towards the front this time.
This car will very soon be a recreation vehicle hopefully and I'll get a nice daily


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Tuning Gruppe)*

That's cool dude, it is lookin good, don't mean to 'bag on you. Personally you got a point with removing the rears, I hate when people are riding back there. It undermines the whole point of having a 2-door coupe.


----------



## Turbogirl02 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Re: (zeusenergy)*

Look what came to my door today... Extremely fast shipping. Came 2 days after i ordered, and shipping was free


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

So today and yesterday were pretty busy. I finished routing the intercooler piping and put the front end back on the car. I have to say that it looks pretty sick with the fmic right out front. Still don't have a turbo in it as the other one isn't working for this car, so i'm saving for a t3 super 60, manifold, and ext wastegate. Hopefully by october I'll have the car running and on the road, then i head to the dyno.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*

I started dismantling the old body kit off of the car. Just got word from TMTuning that my new kit and wheels are shipping from Germany today. I will start posting some teaser pics of the new wheels and kit very soon. On a side note my interior guy has started on some more of my interior panels.......


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

picked up a brand new Turbo S rear bumper/ diffuser for $175.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

ordered european VW logos... yay!


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

Finally got the damn thing back on the road after hitting that deer a month ago...


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

FINALLY. Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)




----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

......LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

And God said, "Let there be light."


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (dr_spock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr_spock* »_And God said, "50 baby kittens must die for this atrocity"









Fixed


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I think it's cool. Although a baja-bug theme would match better (lift it)


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Turbogirl02)*

D-Licious!








$330??????


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

What kind of lights are those? Hella 500?
What's the law in Virginia for having them up there? Here in NH we can't have uncovered roof lights. Actually the statutes say you can't have roof lights at all, but law officers are generally cool about it, unless they are uncovered and even then they will only warn you. If you use them, you WILL be fined.








I dunno about the wheel stagger though. Had some maserati wheels on my Fox at one time, they stuck out about that far and rubbed over the bumps/turns.


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

yeah i leave them covered when i drive around i only take them off at shows..its illegal here in va too. but cops havent messed with me so..i'm trying to lift it also..the baja bug theme is the theme i'm going for i just started so


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_I think it's cool. Although a baja-bug theme would match better (lift it)

Definitely! You may be on to something there............follow through with it. I think having a "theme" gives you a clear direction for your mods as opposed to just aimlessly bolting on aftermarket items one after the other! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:36 AM 8-23-2009_


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

eventually i would like to move the engine to the rear


----------



## starface111 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

Little hint, cover your tag. There are some sick people in this world. The car looks hot. I would love to borrow those lights to go deer hunting one night. (lol)


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle* »_eventually i would like to move the engine to the rear

ROFL! Yeah it's really easy too. You won't have to cut half of your floor pan out or anything..








Read this build thread and see if you still feel like doing it.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3277830


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *starface111* »_Little hint, cover your tag. There are some sick people in this world. The car looks hot. I would love to borrow those lights to go deer hunting one night. (lol)



Little hint but her tags are uncovered in real life and an even crazier option is available in real life not available on the net.... They can FOLLOW her home. OMGWTFBBQ Lock the doors and get the guns there is no place to run..... ACK!!!!
Seriously think before you follow mindless paranoia driven trends on the internet.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

What do people figure is going to happen by exposing their license plate? My Nova Scotia license plate is VLKSWGN. Please some steal my identity or break into my house and rape me or something.


----------



## B4 Slapshot (Mar 27, 2008)

fixed a starter grind issue and fixed the wiring for the backup light!


----------



## starface111 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (B4 Slapshot)*

I was just saying. You can be more careful without being paranoid.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (starface111)*

Picked up some eibach springs for it







yay! 








Gotta order some new struts(bilstein touring sport) and strut bearings










_Modified by TightDub at 11:07 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)




----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The pink carpet is nice...very clean int.


----------



## Grahamdub (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Did this to my rear lights - still not sure if I like it though .....
















Top half has been painted with a thin coat of body colour so the indicators show through still.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

I am really digging that pink carpet too bad my beetle is yellow...Your beetle was nice at Vag Fair..Its not my cup of tea but its cool and I like how your going about doing your own thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so today I picked up my beetle which Im really thinking about either trading up or just completly getting rid off...I had it in cause the car died on me twice last week and cause my roof was only opening and closing when it wanted too and it jerked between 1st and 2nd. Turns out my battery that I got just last year was bad my harness or whatever its called that sits on the battery was bad too so, they replaced all that junk and supposedly it fixed my roof problem and the jerking problem, the car drives better and somehow I got a brand new catalytic converter cause that was bad tooo hmmmm and it was free cause somehow it was covered under my warrenty but like the guy at the counter said hwen I Just got the car he doesnt understand why cause the car has 66k miles and the warrenty is only for 60k....He agreed with me when I said I dont care as long as Im not paying for it, hahahahaha....Now I gotta detail the car and get her all perrtty for Dubs on the Boards in 2 weeks, she is a "hot mess"


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (mspastrygurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mspastrygurl* »_...but like the guy at the counter said hwen I Just got the car he doesnt understand why cause the car has 66k miles and the warrenty is only for 60k....\

They extended the Cat warranty years ago. The guy at the counter should have known that.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

The pink looks good with the black interior. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

Used some of the leftover insurance money I saved by fixing it myself to order the new tires so I can finally put the Aristos on!


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

I am so ready to take my beetle and drive it over a cliff....I had it the shop Monday and Tuesday for the car shutting off and the roof not working...So the roof worked fine till now, I cant get it too go up and its prolly gonna go into the low 50's tonight...So now tomorrow Im gonna have to have my dad drive the car back to the shop and have them look at it again


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle* »_

















i like the pink carpet, did u do it yourself or had a shop do it?


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

did it myself


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle* »_did it myself

Impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frankie_hdz (May 1, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Tdotdub)*

today i replaced rear shocks in about an hour, not having the right tools to do the front strut replacement, pepboys took care of it in about 3 hours. at 122000 miles smooth ride.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (frankie_hdz)*

It wasn't today but Thursday I was left stranded by my beetle for the first time in nearly 9 years of ownership. I finally popped an axle. So I got that sorted out at the dealer... dumb move I know. $517 later she's back on the road good as new.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (eunos94)*

SO another dumb move on my part, but my car is back at the dealer cause today on my way to work my red light came on, indicating I had no antifreeze. SO I called my dealer and they said to put water in it and bring it up, when i took it up for them to recheck the top and they would fill my antifreeze up and stuff....well after work I did what they said and only got 5 minutes away from work and the light came back on and I made it too my moms job and my antifreeze was empty again....so there was no way I was making up too this dealer that is 20miles away from my moms job, I ended up having to take her to this other VW dealer that Im not a big fan off.....cause I tried looking for the leak and my dad tried and we couldnt find anything......sooooooo this sucks, but I might be getting rid of my bubble which makes me sad, but its just starting to be way too many repairs for me to justify fixing and making car payments at the same time


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (mspastrygurl)*

So i finally got a set of wheels that didn't hit my fenders so I can lay my car out without tearing things to bits. So I got around to "C" notching my frame to finally take advantage of my air bags... I am very pleased with the results.































































Yes thats the subframe and oil pan...
And, YES I have already driven it this low on the new freeway in AZ here at 65 MPH. Needless to say I was staring at the road ahead of me so hard I may have burned holes through the blacktop... 
Getting my hood and hatch shaved, and the whole car repainted and I'll post some Car/Rolling shots


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? ([email protected])*

nice notch, did u get rid of your sway bar?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (FastAndFurious)*

Let's see a full car shot with it that low. That is awesome!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (SMOOTH)*

^^ same. Is that an oem sway?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (J.Owen)*

I think someone should go the other way and see how HIGH they can take it!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (HollywoodsBug)*

i cut my existing headlight cups in the rear, to replicate the later style cups so i can fit my hids and test fitted my hids in the car, the wiring is coming soon from pg performance so hopefully by H20 they will be wired up and running
some crappy cell phone pics
cut the cups, saved me $70+ 








test fitted i really love the new look can't wait to wire them
















also put some new wheels on my bike


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (FastAndFurious)*

[off topic] Do you race? or is that just a whole lot of "fun" bike [/off topic]


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (J.Owen)*

mostly for fun, i sprained my ankle really bad and couldnt run for a while so i bought a bike, so instead of buying a huffy , i figure let me get something a little better


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (FastAndFurious)*

sounds good. Just wondering as that is a fairly serious bike. More so then most people are willing to go for.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (J.Owen)*

Better be careful Bash............looks like that seat'll do a number on the 'ole Prostate!!


----------



## cfrhsbug (Apr 5, 2009)

i cut the rear muffler off and put in a short straight pipe, that sits under the car. Definitely made it louder, though i need to extend it out past the bumper(very loud in the car, not to loud outside). So far lot nicer than spending $800 for a catback.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (cfrhsbug)*

I took apart my door today to replace a broken window switch.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (FastAndFurious)*

FastAndFurious... what front lip is that? I like it.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (bandi53)*

I think its a Zender lip...according to xbox360 Forza Motorsports 2....I want one two


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Today I installed a t3 super 60 and a new exhaust manifold. I also installed a greddy type s BOV that I'm going to route into the intake. I also took out the 380cc injectors that I'm trading someone for 440cc's. I can't wait to get it going. I should be able to order my new wastegate soon, and then it'll all be together. I'm going to dyno it for torque soon after to make sure I don't get too much. Do you guys think i'll need to diode the MAP sensor if I go over 20 psi that my software is set for? i'm using a manual bleed type boost controller, with the n75 plugged in. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Drove the car to its new home from Texas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

...want that ghia


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (bandi53)*

busy day today
took front clip of to install oem hids
took some pics of the modified wiring harnesses and the splice harness that pg performance made for me.
its pretty much plug and play now 5 wires to connect, 3 go to the existing 3 wires and one is city light and other is for rheostat.
I would highly recommend them for this type of stuff, i didnt have to wire in any resistors and annoying bulbs like some have done.
The high beams DO TURN OFF.
here are some pics of the wiring that they modified
































the ballasts and wiring in their final resting place
it was quite a trip for them, from germany to usa, from usa to canada, then back to usa.
















while i was in there i covered the leader lines in some 3/8 air line with some zip ties so they dont chew up the brake lines when you turn








subframe is holding the control arms so will have to do the subframe mod to get another quarter inch at that point subframe should be on ground








rheostat in place








changed the oil and installed a new megnetic oil drain plug
buttoned everything up and took it for a spin make sure everything works
no complaints so far, love the sound that those hid leveling motors make








took some quick pics




























_Modified by FastAndFurious at 2:56 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

you didn't do a DIY for this install by chance did ya?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWBugman00* »_you didn't do a DIY for this install by chance did ya?

no i didnt write one








heres a diagram someone made but i didnt use this, this requires resistors and relays in order for highbeams to turn off
but to fit them in early style NB heres a list of what you need
-oem hid headlights/ballasts/wiring harneses
-newer style headlight cups with openening
-or modify existing cups by cutting the rear
-take off entire front clip bumper/fenders
-repin rheostat wiring harness/run wire through firewall for rheostat
-run rheostat wire to each headlight
-then if u wanna follow the diagram above, you gotta make your own harneses
i had pg performance modify my harnesses and add a splice harness for a very clean/easy install which i think is the right way to do it.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

B4








After








I did get some new bearings along with bilstien struts and shocks...The springs are used Eibach sportline but fairly decent drop..shd look nice w 18's. The car has settled a little more since the install a few days ago but not much.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*

You're going to have to get a better software solution if you plan to make it all work together right. Piecemealing the software with a turbo and injectors it isn't programmed for then dioding the harness for MAP.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Your Momo is taking up room in my closet.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
subframe is holding the control arms so will have to do the subframe mod to get another quarter inch at that point subframe should be on ground










Ugh the rear bushing looks like it's gonna tear right out....








Swaybar? We don't need no stinkin swaybar...
Looks pimp sitting on the ground though! Thumbsup for the look. Good luck getting it all sorted.


_Modified by zeusenergy at 1:18 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Hey, what's up with the mirrors? DIY or something off the shelf?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_Your Momo is taking up room in my closet.























Shared custody at the moment... Thanks for lookin out on that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Hahahaaa can I ask 4 child support? I want the house dammit!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_Hey, what's up with the mirrors? DIY or something off the shelf?

the rear bushing is fine, they are fairly new stock bushings
looks that way because they are pushed to the max
mirrors are projectzwo power/heated...they dont make them anymore


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Yo Bash,
Get under there with some steam and paint and Clean that Sucka Up!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

what for?
i gotta drive it to ocean city md and park on grass








its gonna get dirty anyway


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Yeah I hear ya. Plus, it's supposed to rain on Sunday!!








I hope not for your guy's sakes. I'll cross my fingers for ya.
It's just nice for when you're taking photos, to have nice clean parts to shoot!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
the rear bushing is fine, they are fairly new stock bushings
looks that way because they are pushed to the max
mirrors are projectzwo power/heated...they dont make them anymore









Seriously considering these, in addition to the H2Sport spindle kit as well.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah i been looking at those myself John, but what about when the bearing wears out do they sell replacement bearings?


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

That's cool man. Hey I only wish I could get that low- NH roads won't let me (or at least I would be a retard to try.) The P-zwo mirrors are effing sweet as all get out! I'd settle for 1st gen mirrors with the symmetrical UK size for my side. SMG has a DIY on the NB-org I think. Looks real good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_yeah i been looking at those myself John, but what about when the bearing wears out do they sell replacement bearings?

Ive looked at them as well. My question has always been whether or not the spherical bearing will actually have enough rotation to drop all the way down or if it will get hung up.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

my guees would be they wont drop us air guys, i think even if u stick a poly bushing in there it will hold you up more then stock bushings


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

the poly bushing would just deform and wouldn't be able to recover. Pretty sure the R32 bushing is the best option "IF" the spherical won't rotate around.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

installed some rain x wipers and bought some rain x spray incase it rains this weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I put a call in a ways back and was "told" the range of the spherical bearings was more than the subframe would even allow. Im sure I could source the bearings myself, its just the other machined bits they sell that make their kit worth while. I'm running the R32 bushings currently and from the looks of it Im at about the same level as F&F


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

a set of early mk1 TT spindles would also help out as far as leveling the control arms some.


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

have to replace window regulator Friday


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (BeetleRob)*

While you are in there be sure to check the door handle switches and re-solder the connections... they are notorious for cracking on the solder joints. Mine's been broken for a while and my regulator assy is also messed up.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (BeetleRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRob* »_have to replace window regulator Friday









i replaced mine last friday. lol
today i had to replace that stupid vacuum amplifier (under intake mani), i drove to work with NO BRAKES. well i lost them just as i pulled onto the highway.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Got a new oil pressure sensor since my oil light has been coming on for a few months now even though it's not low or leaking


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
i replaced mine last friday. lol
today i had to replace that stupid vacuum amplifier (under intake mani), i drove to work with NO BRAKES. well i lost them just as i pulled onto the highway. 

Yo Pete,
Haven't seen you post up in a bit. Glad to see you're still alive ha ha. There's an event called Dubs In The Trees IV in CT on 10/18 and was wondering you're going? It's not a show but just a really cool GTG.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (water&air)*

Shoulda just deleted it. No difference after deleting for me, power brakes still work great and it's one less plastic part to fail.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Backed into a focus.


----------



## davetaylor (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*

FINALLY found an all-black square bolster (turbo s style) rear seat. everyone told me they didn't exist!
sorry for the really terrible cell phone pic


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (davetaylor)*

beautiful, wouldn't mind having that for my bug too.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (davetaylor)*

Nice seats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I always prefered the style of those over recaros for daily driving.
Today I recieved and installed a momo wheel. *Thanks to zuesenergy* for super duper fast shipping
















I also painted my bezels in my lights finally...thanks to the write up on here. *J.Owen* wrote the one I saw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Go figure I would jump on it when the power was out. They came out nice...Now I would consider doing a brand new set in the future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TightDub at 10:37 AM 10-5-2009_


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

I installed a vented right front fender liner from a Turbo S into my wife's '03 GLX. I also installed a red rear fog light and removed the factory badges to replace them with blue/white versions.
I tried to figure out why the a/c isn't working right in the car, but I'm still at a loss there.


----------



## DoubleNickel (Aug 23, 2009)

*Bumpity Bump*

Well, I posted this yesterday, under New Beetle Suspension cause I need some help, any suggestions








Hi:
My 2000 Beetle rear shocks bottom out or better yet top out, I put on standard New Monroe Shocks and shock mounts. After I installed the new shock mounts it decreased the banging somewhat.
I don't think the shock is long enough as it will extend all the way when hitting a bump, I guess (coming out of the bump) and bangs the new shock mount. 
Has anyone ever come across a problem like this. It used to be so bad at times (before I replaced the new shock mounts and strut bumpers) you would just wanna get out and walk. 

PS:The front struts acted the same way. I replaced bumpers on top of the strut and it seems that the clunking in the front has calmed down.
No lowering kit has been on this Beetle, it's just stock struts and shocks.
Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (davetaylor)*

For the record, the seats in my Beetle are identical, with rounded "holes" in the headrests and big bolstered leather. I have a 2001 NB sport, and it's all black.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*

...bought the adapters/spacers and tpm sensors to my wheels.....now its just a matter of scraping up some loot for the tires.....oh the agony of staring at them in the dining room.....


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hippierob)*

Yes it's quite painful to look at something you cannot install yet. Which is why I still haven't pieced together parts for a big turbo install....


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*

replaced/ reinstalled my coolant hoses and reservoir for peace of mind. Running the turbo set-up without a reservoir was putting a lot of pressure on the system.


----------



## cfrhsbug (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*

I'm painting my brake calipers with the Dupli-Color kit. Takes a few hours, but very easy. Middle school art class is definitely harder. Best to do this when you have two days to spare. I'm going to be up til around 3 am just so i can get to work on monday.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cfrhsbug)*

Euroswitch installed, led lit bud vase(hardwired to dimmer), power steering fluid top off, Washed it two days ago a have been cleaning it some everyday since. Im tryin a little harder to stay on top of tings with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## starface111 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was pulled over and checked for drugs in the City of Atlanta on Wednesday. I had nothing on me but they were determined to find something. To make a long story, I need a new center console. Mine now comes in two pieces.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (starface111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *starface111* »_I was pulled over and checked for drugs in the City of Atlanta on Wednesday. I had nothing on me but they were determined to find something. To make a long story, I need a new center console. Mine now comes in two pieces. 

...That sux http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Consult a lawyer...seems they should be liable if no drugs were found.
I was just followed by a bored cop who followed me til he found something worth policing







I could see him turn around and pull up to get the tag no. and back off cause he was typing it in..all the while he is going over the line and speeding up and then slowing down all sporadic like...city of Atl. as well http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

Any idea where this tutorial for the headlights is, TightDub? I searched but didn't have much look. They look awesome! I blacked out a portion of the reflective part of my headlights and was really happy with the way they look, (esp. with the yellow bulbs I use) but with most of it blacked out, it looks really sweet.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bandi53)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=782502
Here you go...its halfway down the page..posted by J.Owen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks! Not sure why I couldn't find that earlier.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (bandi53)*

It was in the 'Old FAQ' thread...I could not find any of the threads I used either


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Ripped the front end off my silver Bug, removed the rad (leaking and it's not from a Beetle), removed all the A/C stuff (not working), searched for a rad that fits...


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (bandi53)*

oil change and filter yesterday, ordered a stage 1 clutch from ECS today!!!


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

all i did was went for a drive.... tried to work out what the chinking sound is when i hit bumps....huuuum


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (p3yro)*

I made some youtube vids over the last week to do with putting an ipod touch in my car and making everything myself. Click the link in my sig....


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Removed (very sketchy) trailer wiring that came on the silver '99, all of the sudden the parking lights and turn signals work again without blowing fuses... incredible.
Replaced turbo to intercooler charge pipe, Trying to devise a light bar to install two Hella 500s for winter use without drilling any visible holes in the front of the car (This car is going to be on winter beater duty for now). Thinking I might make up a removable crash bar type thing that just follows the contour of the front grille. I live in the middle of nowhere and drive a lot at night, so aux. lighting has proven itself a few times. Plus I do a few all night winter navigational rallies each season...


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

And today, since it was TOTALLY dead at the shop, I changed my transmission fluid in my black bug... it's never been changed at 590,000 km so I was expecting a silver glob of fluid like mass to come out... the fluid was still pretty clean and had very little metallic content. Weird.
Also disabled the DRLs.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (bandi53)*

Do work son


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (bandi53)*

I will also be installing hella 500s on my bug. But they will be mounted to the top of the rebar with cutouts in the bumper plastic. Would love to see what you come up with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice, really want to see what that looks like, too. I may make a bracket that comes out from under the hood to get them up around headlight level... plan with this car is to make it uber pretty next summer, but until I have all those parts, it's a winter beater.


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

If I can find a pic I can show you the holes in my bumper from where the original owner had Hella 500s installed just as ZE described...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

Ooh I bet that's sexy.


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif too bad I never have put any back on it...


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

hey now bigsexy.....kinda looks like an old girlfriend of mine who decided to take her nipple piercings out


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

LOL... Did they whistle? (No, no, the holes in the bumper)


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (bandi53)*








both of u are crazy







wistle/removed peircings


----------



## bobtec (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Tdotdub)*

Converted it to run on Compressed Nuatral Gas 60 cents a gal.
Bob Mann


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

Crap, so how did the lights mount? Direct to the plastic? Looks effed up with nothing there.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

put some headlight washers in those spots


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Hahahaaa that would work.








I don't care if I have to cut the cover and drill the rebar myself, but mine will be mounted right to the rebar top, probably with a sleeved standoff to raise them past the cover somewhat and minimize the cutting to just a drilled hole. May still have to notch for the square rear area of the housings. Have to get the grill off first and see if I can feel the inside of the rebar and tell what the height difference is between the rebar top and outer cover area. Too lazy to just "do it."


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_Crap, so how did the lights mount? Direct to the plastic? Looks effed up with nothing there.









No clue... I just had the clip off too, never even thought to look.








There must be something about that spot though, because there was another bug on .org back a long time ago that had 500s in the exact same spot, except it looked really extra ghetto because he cut square notches out of the bumper and just left them open... not to mention it was on a red car with a blue clip... or vice versa...








I asked the original owner about it once, and he said he thought he had some old pictures, but he never emailed them to me.


_Modified by bigsexyTDI at 9:52 AM 10-12-2009_


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigsexyTDI* »_

There must be something about that spot though, because there was another bug on .org back a long time ago that had 500s in the exact same spot, except it looked really extra ghetto because he cut square notches out of the bumper and just left them open... not to mention it was on a red car with a blue clip... or vice versa...










Hmm... ergo why I will spacer them up and out of the cover. From what I've seen on the NB front end, there may be some reinforcement or shrouding over the radiator that lies in that spot. Maybe it's being used as a mounting point?


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

There is some re-bar type stuff up there, I've got the clip off my silver one to replace the rad and rad support right now... that would be a pretty good system for mounting lights, and I think they'd look alright up there.
I'm just against drilling up my brand new bumper cover... maybe I'll hack up the old one which has some damage already.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (bandi53)*

Sorry for asking so many Q's, but what kind of height does the foam add to the top of the rebar under the bumper cover? I want my lights to be nearly flush with the front of the bumper.


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

I can tell you that... because I found it laying on the ground after we had already put the clip back on...








I will have to measure it though.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

this peice of foam?








a couple of inches


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Heh, took that exact photo last night. I guess I won't bother uploading it now.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (bandi53)*

Thanks to you both. Yeah, maybe it will be more of a task than I anticipated. But heck, I've been through harder mods.


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

got all the parts for Mondays work, new clutch and flywheel, upper strut bearings, H&R springs, lower control arm bushings and alignment. just in time for the Keys Poker Run on the 1st of Nov and FixxFest6 on the 21st!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (BeetleRob)*

^^ decent amount of work for one day.
I picked up a new long block today so I can finally build a motor over the winter.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

I've thought about working on both of them for the past week, but moving into my new place has been taking up an obnoxious amount of time. Maybe this weekend...


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Got the new rad, rad support and temp sensors installed in the silver TDI to discover the lower rad hose also leaks.
I think I'm just going to start burning my money instead.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bandi53)*

Why would you be doing a job like that and not just plan on replacing all the hoses anyway?


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Put the wheels up for sale http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4616561


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Rushing to get it on the road for the winter, and stupidly never thought to check the hoses since the rad was leaking out of a few very obvious spots. Looks like the rad hose was bottomed out at the same time as the rad. Ugh.


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

did my headliner and dash yesterday :]


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (smartchick2009)*



smartchick2009 said:


> did my headliner and dash yesterday :]
> QUOTE]
> 
> Love it!!! where'd you get the fabric? i've been looking for something similar...


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: (hippierob)*

Thanks! :] 
I got the fabric at Jo-Anns... but it was seriously 2 inches too short. so thats why theres black on the edges. but either way I think it still looks SHARP <3


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Installed euro rear emblem and a front lip on my black NB.... aside from lowering her a bit, I'm at my happy place for mods now.
Silver car will be full custom... eventually.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (bandi53)*

Hit an elk and totaled it....


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

there's elk in AZ? Sorry to hear that. I have seen the results of hitting an elk. glad to hear your ok.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hit an elk and totaled it....

Sorry to hear that John! Let the part out begin!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sorry for your loss john...glad ur ok


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected]) (FastAndFurious)*

The only pic I snapped.








He jumped as I got him and he came through the windshield and hit me. Big 12-14pt buck.
The roof buckled, and his antlers gouged the roof skin as well. As he rolled off and tried to run he also managed to bash up my drivers door and rear quarter and punch a hole in the rear fender too.
He didn't make it far, he was on the side of the road, and looked like he was suffering so I did the compassionate thing and emptied a clip of hollow point 45s into him.
This came on the cusp of having my identity stolen as well as some other really fun and awesome experiences too. All happened about a week ago, but Ive been bed ridden with the flu and 105* fever for the last 5 days. Having an awesome month so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:55 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected]) ([email protected])*

i know exactly how you feel bro, im having a bad month too
i hope your car can be fixed, these cars are just a bunch of brackets and plastics,
your damage doesnt look too bad from the pics
keep your head up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected]) (FastAndFurious)*

Actually that looks really bad. Definitely a write-off I'd say. 
Roof + Rocker damage = $$$
Glad you're ok. Cars can be replaced, people can't.


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 9:39 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

That's absolutely brutal. Glad you're okay, damn shame about the car.
I totalled my truck in April avoiding a deer, it was jumping out of a ditch and would have come right through the windshield and hit my GF and I, so I put the truck into a bridge instead.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected]) ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_..... Having an awesome month so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hopefully things will turn around. Glad you are ok...I hear of people getting killed and hurt very bad _after_ hitting a deer and it flipping into the car. You are very lucky from that standpoint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeBugTurbo (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected]) (TightDub)*

i put in a new rear beam, swapped my hubs and spindles, re-routed brake lines, and fixed my driver's seat.. it had a wobble. all in a days work


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Winter.


----------



## bbysb (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: (smartchick2009)*


















So this is my first time doing this so here it goes;
Brand new headlights and painted calipers red. 
And I have it up for sale










_Modified by bbysb at 6:51 PM 10-28-2009_


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*

Finally put them on...
















_Modified by bigsexyTDI at 3:09 PM 10-29-2009_


_Modified by bigsexyTDI at 3:10 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*** it... I tried to resize the damn things...
Now I look like the noob in front of me...lol
j/k noob
jeez I need to wash that friggin pig


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigsexyTDI* »_
.... I need to wash that friggin pig

and close that gas cap door while your at it....j/k
looks good with the aristo's.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Silver NB is finally driveable after a new rad, rad support, lower hose, charge pipe, front bumper, right fender, "trailer" wiring removal (if you could call it that), some headlights and spending about an hour every week working on it.
I need a beer.


----------



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Nokya 2500K yellow bulbs in the fog lights.
Also learned my passenger side fog light has a broken mount, and the underside of the front bumper looks like hell. Previous owner must have had a steep driveway.
Yeah, it's not much, I know. Still trying to find somewhere to cram in an NGR Type S BOV and it work as a DV, and get to keep the engine cover.
If only I could find some good info on deleting the SAI, N249, and the rest of the crap sitting on top of the engine, then the cover wouldn't be a big deal.


_Modified by Beltaine at 1:03 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Beltaine)*

Starting polishing the lips on the new wheels. Started the molding process on the new bumper setup. Primed some parts for paint.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Beltaine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beltaine* »_Nokya 2500K yellow bulbs in the fog lights.
Also learned my passenger side fog light has a broken mount, and the underside of the front bumper looks like hell. Previous owner must have had a steep driveway.
Yeah, it's not much, I know. Still trying to find somewhere to cram in an NGR Type S BOV and it work as a DV, and get to keep the engine cover.
If only I could find some good info on deleting the SAI, N249, and the rest of the crap sitting on top of the engine, then the cover wouldn't be a big deal.

_Modified by Beltaine at 1:03 PM 10-30-2009_

check my name in the search page and click on archived, and 1.8t technical and you will find everything you want to know.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*

Test fitted the new Eurojet SMIC. Worked on some of the body work stuff.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SMOOTH)*

i put mine away for the winter.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm hoping the snow will hold off for at least another week before I put my Bug away for the winter, the weather's been gorgeous for the past few days.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_I'm hoping the snow will hold off for at least another week before I put my Bug away for the winter, the weather's been gorgeous for the past few days.

i was hoping for the same, but we has some really cold nights so i had to drain my intercooler (air to water) the other night. no use in driving it around with no cooler, so i put it away.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ugh


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*

oh noes!
sunroof drains?


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

ouch...
sunroof FTL every time... I am glad I dont have one...


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigsexyTDI* »_ouch...
sunroof FTL every time... I am glad I dont have one...

+1
my first and last sunroof was on my 1974 super beetle, they sucked then and they suck now. lol


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_oh noes!
sunroof drains?

Yeah I'm guessing so. My car is falling apart one thing after another.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Over it.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*

The Recaro gods are telling me do it , do it
front









back


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

Definitely a fan of the backs. The front? I dunno, ya gotta be careful they don't end up lookin' like a pair of argyle socks.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

u dont like the color or the stitching?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

I think it's the combination of that color with that stitching that's not makin' it for me. (Reminds me of socks......or a sweater LOL). Each by themselves might be OK. Personally, I prefer a nice, simple, tasty"top-stitch" over a pattern. Just a matter of personal taste/preference. You definitely should sand & paint the shells though. They'd look sweet in black. (And don't forget to do the bottoms as well).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_The Recaro gods are telling me do it , do it
front









back










I think they would suit YOUR car very well. It is definitely a style that a lot of other cars wouldn't pull off though


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

I think they look awesome but if you go with brown you're going to need to carry the colour through to other parts of the interior. I took the easy way out and did black leather so everything was easy to match.
And don't paint over carbon fiber that would be insane.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think they would suit YOUR car very well. It is definitely a style that a lot of other cars wouldn't pull off though









Bash, after getting home and looking at these on my big screen (I was looking at them on my Palm), I agree. I think they'd look awesome in your car!
And just for the record, no I wouldn't suggest painting Carbon Fiber.







They looked like they were painted black on my phone. Couldn't seem them that well.
Also, if you are gonna do the brown, I think it's gonna require a total re-do of your car, color, interior etc., etc., in order for it to work. I also think if you go with the Carbon Shells, you're gonna have to add a ton of the stuff to your interior to tie it all together, just so it doesn't look like you simply gratuitiously threw some carbon fiber seats in with no rhyme or reason.
Again, just my 2 cents.










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 8:14 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

This is what I meant about a nice Top-Stitch. A bit more subduded, less garrish & "hot-roddy" looking and more euro. Guess it's really a matter of what you're goin' for:








Also, I did a ton of shopping before finally settling on my CS's and what I wanted to do to them. Came across these Carrera GT knock off's, available in all different colors with Carbon Shells:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*








Nice knockoffs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

all you guys must be skinny, my fat azz doesn't fit in seats like that.


----------



## TWHansen (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*










Had my $3300 offer accepted by the owner. I pick it up Monday! Legitimate 1-owner 180k mile 5-speed '00 TDI!


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

Looks good. Way to go dude, you wont regret it. Good price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigsexyTDI* »_Looks good. Way to go dude, you wont regret it. Good price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I did the DTR delete thingy thanks to smartchick2009 and google.
Also working on strecthing my center dash section for a doubledin nav unit. So far so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Ordered my third set of winter wheels for this particular car.
15x6.5 MSW Type 14 and 195/65 15 General Altimax Arctic tires... 
6th set of wheels mounted on my bug in 9 years.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

6 sets in 9 years? Weak..


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I think they look awesome but if you go with brown you're going to need to carry the colour through to other parts of the interior. I took the easy way out and did black leather so everything was easy to match.
And don't paint over carbon fiber that would be insane.









if i do it, i will do the seats F+R , door panel inserts F+R and center console lid and shift boot. I think its enough, but im thinking a burnt orange color with black stitching.


----------



## TWHansen (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TWHansen)*

Forked over $3300 and called AAA! This 2000 New Beetle TDI is mine! Incidentally, for those wondering why I had a decent running/driving car towed immediately on purchase, this one was still on the original timing belt at 180,000 miles!







(that's 100,000 miles past the recommended interval) 
We once had a Honda break a belt and smash valves on us only 54 miles after purchase. That's not a mistake I care to repeat.
So, off to Jason TDI in Madison for a complete timing belt job and general inspection.
Plates & insurance tomorrow, collect from the shop on Wednesday. And then, I actually get to -drive- it!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TWHansen)*

that was a very very smart move having it towed! timing belt prolly woulda went on th way home.


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TWHansen)*

I just wanna say as a fellow red NB TDI owner, I applaud the hell out of you for doing your homework, unlike most of the morons who seem to be jumping on the TDI ship... just the fact that it is already in Jason's hands show that much.

If you have the spare coin, go ahead and have him put a good clutch in it so you will be ready when you get the itch to get bigger nozzles and a chip.










_Quote, originally posted by *TWHansen* »_Forked over $3300 and called AAA! This 2000 New Beetle TDI is mine! Incidentally, for those wondering why I had a decent running/driving car towed immediately on purchase, this one was still on the original timing belt at 180,000 miles!







(that's 100,000 miles past the recommended interval) 
We once had a Honda break a belt and smash valves on us only 54 miles after purchase. That's not a mistake I care to repeat.
So, off to Jason TDI in Madison for a complete timing belt job and general inspection.
Plates & insurance tomorrow, collect from the shop on Wednesday. And then, I actually get to -drive- it!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bigsexyTDI)*

Today i was enjoying the 4-motion traction, the purring vr6 sound of my new beetle rsi, through streets of new york, zipping through turns at unbelievable speeds...








on gran turismo PSP though


----------



## TWHansen (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigsexyTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigsexyTDI* »_I just wanna say as a fellow red NB TDI owner, I applaud the hell out of you for doing your homework, unlike most of the morons who seem to be jumping on the TDI ship... just the fact that it is already in Jason's hands show that much.
If you have the spare coin, go ahead and have him put a good clutch in it so you will be ready when you get the itch to get bigger nozzles and a chip.











I've got a slight advantage in the homework category, I have a good friend who's in the middle of building a 200+ hp 5-speed 4motion Jetta wagon. Yes, the project is completely bonkers. I could've probably bought eight or nine of these Beetles for what he has in his car. The plus for me is that he knows TDI's inside and out. It's always good to test-drive these things with someone who can VAG-COM it there on the spot. And Jason is the guy he goes to for service. 
The clutch, brakes, and virtually everything else about the Beetle feel factory fresh and tight. Just think about how gentle and delicate you'd have to be with a car to get 180k out of one timing belt! 
The coolant heater, and probably an EGR delete kit are probably first on a deliberately short mod list, simply because de-sooting the intake doesn't look fun (and cost the previous owner about $500 a shot). We'll see about a chip next spring, maybe if I wind up selling my MGB. 
I also might consider a set of black door cards, console, and lower dash if they pop up for a good price. This one has the black leather seats & carpet with grey door cards, etc. All of which are in great shape, I just like the look of the solid black better.


----------



## lolalicious (Nov 18, 2009)

I dodged potholes at like 70 mph.
NB's handle like beeeeasts :3


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Today i was enjoying the 4-motion traction, the purring vr6 sound of my new beetle rsi, through streets of new york, zipping through turns at unbelievable speeds... on gran turismo PSP though









I have prologue on the PS3 and always forget to play. I have no idea what cars are even available. Call of Duty has ruined my pS3.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
if i do it, i will do the seats F+R , door panel inserts F+R and center console lid and shift boot. I think its enough, but im thinking a burnt orange color with black stitching.

I am a fan of Burnt Orange:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SMOOTH)*

I like your color but i think i want mine a little darker


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

For my last post in the thread...








Today I posted my FS thread parting out my car... the dream is over















The locals are already ravaging it to pieces


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

ah back from the dead...but still got some work to do, retrofit headlight washer system/alignment/install back ballasts and oem hids, never ends?








recieved a whole new front end
new beetle cabrio front bumper with headlight washer openings
new fog lights
new signal lights
new oem fenders
also got new new oem hids still didnt put them in, will be putting them in with the headlight washer retrofit
sprayed the bike fram and fork in black magic pearl too
and the gas cap recieved the hollywood treatment








some quick pics i took


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

Lookin' good Bash! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

Proper


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*

Looks great! Pulled the front clip off of mine today and repaired a bit of surface rust that was going on behind the driver-side fender due to the fender chafing on the body. All fixed though, super minor spot that was caught early. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## starface111 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

My vote for the Forum "Reply Quote of the Year"

Sorry to hear that John! Let the part out begin!
by SMOOTH
Let the part out begin!
Once be told of there were only 3 New Beetles ever produced. They survive only by swapping each others parts.
Congratulations SMOOTH


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (starface111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *starface111* »_My vote for the Forum "Reply Quote of the Year"

Sorry to hear that John! Let the part out begin!
by SMOOTH
Let the part out begin!
Once be told of there were only 3 New Beetles ever produced. They survive only by swapping each others parts.
Congratulations SMOOTH

It is unfortunate when accidents happen but lets face it when one of our cars goes down it is a free for all on parts. Thanks for the quote!


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

I drove the silver bug to work today. Damn I miss my black one... hurry up spring!


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Blew (another) charge pipe coupler on the silver TDI.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Changed the timing belt and oil...... then promptly stripped the drain plug and $200 later new oil pan.
The nice surprise was just how clean my oil pan was at 66,000 miles of less than gentle use. Aside from the obvious oil still in the pan there were no signs of any discoloration or sludge. I am very happy about that at least.
















ya crappppppy camera phone pic.... blow me.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

added a modified 2.0 steal oil pan guard, had to cut a bit away to fit around the ac compressor, and then i stuck a mk6 tdi pan diaper in the shield before i mounted it up, now the pan is safer and the tdi makes less noise win win.
then I swapped my fsIII poop ft brakes for some mk4 12v vr6 brakes, for those that dont know you have to swap the knuckle (thing with wheel bearing in it) to make this happen. after I was done I took it for a drive and I had three notes besides the brakes working better.
-one the wheel is off ........ so i guess i have to do a alignment on Monday, bummer. 
-two the ABS works ten times better, that kinda supprized me, figured it wouldn't change it that much.
-three the car handles a ton better. the vr6 knuckles have a slightly different ball joint geometry, and man its wicked. looking forward to this summer when I get my springs and struts and sway bars should make this bug a autocross star! 








also test fit my wheels, took measurements for the adapters. look like they will do. (btw these wheels cost more then bbs rs's when they were new)


















_Modified by elmer fud at 5:46 PM 12-12-2009_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (elmer fud)*

Installed HID's...yay


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

Enjoying the euro light switch (I have always had a thing for city lights, they needn't just sit there not being used), and trying to figure out why the CEL comes on constantly







It does not come on when getting into the throttle, rather, it comes on when cruising nice and easy at a steady speed. Will try and have an answer byt next weekend.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kuklaki)*

added a forge cap today


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kuklaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuklaki* »_ trying to figure out why the CEL comes on constantly









That would be because it is a Volkswagen...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

Boy, that shot looks familiar! Guess imitation is the sincerest for of flattery!








Ya gotta peel that sticker off the underside of the flap though Bash! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

Im not done with the gas flap, it still has to recieve the bash treatment


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Im not done with the gas flap, it still has to recieve the *bash treatment*









Oh no............hold on to your socks............here comes the *Bling*!


----------



## cfrhsbug (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bigsexyTDI)*

Got really pissed at my bug today, my truck sensor decided to go crazy. All day my alarm was going off and the trunk light on the dash is blinking telling me the trunk is open when its not. I wouldn't care as much if it were 9 years old, but its 8 months old and has 10 k miles on it. Just to add to it two months ago the relay in my wipers died and the blades stopped moving coming home from an autox event at night in the rain. This takes the meaning of having a "bug in the electrical system" to a whole new meaning. If i didn't love this car and have big plans for it, it would be gone.








2009 NB: neuspeed race springs, H&R 26mm fr. bar, custom cat-back


_Modified by cfrhsbug at 6:21 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cfrhsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cfrhsbug* »_Got really pissed at my bug today, my truck sensor decided to go crazy. All day my alarm was going off and the trunk light on the dash is blinking telling me the trunk is open when its not. 

check the seal around the third break light. Water will leak in through their and drip down on the sensor/trunk release. The car things you popped the trunk so it sets off the alarm. Common problem.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cfrhsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cfrhsbug* »_ Just to add to it two months ago the relay in my wipers died and the blades stopped moving coming home from an autox event at night in the rain. =

_Modified by cfrhsbug at 6:21 PM 12-18-2009_


OMG Dude I feel your pain....during the snowstorm today I decided to drive to Lancaster to get this present I needed by monday...Halfway there I turned on my wipers to clear the snow that was falling and it they didnt work, which has been happening alot lately....SO I pulled over 2 miles later and messed with the wiper arm and got them working....they worked fine, I did my shopping, came out started the car and bam they didnt work again so I did the same trick I have been doing for the last month but my EFFFIN wiper arm is now broken and I had to drive home almost an hour with no wipers....I am soooooo Irritable because Im prolly gonna have to take the car to the dealership and have them fix my hot mess of a beetle and while they are there Im having them replace my headlight that is out because I cant replace it cause its retarded...SO I feel your pain and Im actually thinking of getting rid of the car and buying a Mini now or the final Ed. beetle if I can get my hands on one


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mspastrygurl)*

finished putting together the bike, i know its off topic but it relates because i painted same color as my car








before









after


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

Are those Contis?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

They are continental sprinter, tubular tires on karbona carbon wheels








i like the fact that it says hand made in germany on them


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*










another day another dollar, 
happy holidays everyone


----------



## starface111 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Happy Birthday*



My bug turned 190,000 today. Maybe I will wash it to celebrate.


_Modified by starface111 at 11:01 AM 1-2-2010_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Happy Birthday (starface111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *starface111* »_
My bug turned 190,000 today. Maybe I will wash it to celebrate.


That's unbelievable. Congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
At the rate I'm goin', I'll be dead before my car ever sees that kind of mileage.








Still nice to know it's possible............and yes.................give the ole' gal a wash for cryin' out loud.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Happy Birthday (HollywoodsBug)*

today I took some 3" mandrel bend, and cut it to make a tip for my hidden tip 42 draft design exhaust. It was just too loud. now I've got a 3" cannon coming out the back of my bug. will weld it on tomorow.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Today I went out to play in the snow and after about 30 minutes of rough housing my car suddenly decided to jam into third gear and not come out. I wrestled with it hoping it was ice but alas I was stuck there.
Got home to find my cone filter all mangled and stuck in the maze that is the shifter mechanism.... D'OH!!!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

Today i was playing with the dremel a little bit, and plastic welded


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

do want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Happy Birthday (MattP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_today I took some 3" mandrel bend, and cut it to make a tip for my hidden tip 42 draft design exhaust. It was just too loud. now I've got a 3" cannon coming out the back of my bug. will weld it on tomorow.









i need to do that, my 3" with dual turndowns is driving me nuts.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Happy Birthday (water&air)*

Yo Pete,
Check out my post under Tristate. Cool VW/Porsche/Audi show in L.I. on 4/11. I'm tryin' to organize a cruise. Interested??


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Happy Birthday (HollywoodsBug)*

possibly.
my car is in storage right now, but i should have it out by then.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Happy Birthday (water&air)*

That'd be great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep an eye on my thread "CT Cruise to L.I. 4/11". Would love to have you come along, as long as I can keep up with ya!


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Happy Birthday (water&air)*

been a while since i posted on here... HMMMMM this is what I've been up to....



































































































Smoked all lights... Joey Modded Headlights... Exhaust... Votex bumper... HIT 100,000!!.... anddddd found the spoiler ive been looking for for 2 years!! just waiting to shave the turns on the new bumper and then the roof and mirrors will be black, the bumper will be put on and my spoiler will be whiteeeee


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Happy Birthday (smartchick2009)*



smartchick2009 said:


> been a while since i posted on here... HMMMMM this is what I've been up to....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Happy Birthday (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Yo Pete,
Check out my post under Tristate. Cool VW/Porsche/Audi show in L.I. on 4/11. I'm tryin' to organize a cruise. Interested??










usually first sunday of april is spring show and go, and last year there was a blown euros gtg same day, imo much better events then going to a dealerships first ever car show


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Happy Birthday (FastAndFurious)*

agreed. show n go wins for me.
no info yet on show n go, also last year the day before show n go was dubs on defrost 2 in sherwood island state park. no info up on either yet.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Happy Birthday (water&air)*

show & go will be on the 11th, and as long as the venue doesn't mess with us, BlownEuros will be on the 18th. I spoke with the Germansquad guys this year to help resolve any conflicting events.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Happy Birthday (J.Owen)*

well hollywood, that answers it for me, show n go it is.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Happy Birthday (water&air)*

No problem. Let's keep in touch & keep me posted. I'll see how everything pans out & maybe I'll follow you to Englishtown. I know you have the "shortcut".


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Happy Birthday (smartchick2009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartchick2009* »_been a while since i posted on here... HMMMMM this is what I've been up to....


Do work guhl!







The lights turned out nice...congrats on the end of your spoiler journey...U Gotta tell me where that yard is...I smell roadtrip


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Happy Birthday (TightDub)*

hahaha thanks







It's in Middleburg Florida. Bout 130 miles from my house in Valdosta... they had like 5 beetles, like 3 Mk4s, 10 Mk3s, 10 Mk2s, a Mk1 cabrio, about 100 aircooled beetles and a BUNCH more! even 2 porsches








but we really need to come up to ATL!! I miss you! lol we need to do another ghetto mod together


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Happy Birthday (hippierob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_

ramen and pamper's cruiser huh? at least you got your priorities right!!!! you be dubbin'...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
]

HAHAHAHA







I live with my brother and his fiancee and their 2 year old son, and that was the closest box i could find to put the lights on to keep them inside to dry it was like 30 outside!
and the ramen.... 
well.... its the ****. everyone knows that


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Happy Birthday (smartchick2009)*

installed the tt shift boot/ring and forge matte "big"shift knob
and my first attempts with my canon 7d


































_Modified by FastAndFurious at 3:03 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Happy Birthday (FastAndFurious)*

Nice work on that shifter...looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99NBGLS (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Happy Birthday (TightDub)*

FastAndFurious.....the surround around your radio, is that the factory one of aftermarket? It looks a bit cleaner from the ones that I have seen.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Happy Birthday (99NBGLS)*

its aftermarket, the radio is aftermarket, i'm not sure vw makes one for our cars


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Happy Birthday (FastAndFurious)*

damn dude, the shifter came out really nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
love'n that knob.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Shifter looks wicked!
I just bought a black leather Momo with red stitching, figured it'd look cool since my car is black with a red pinstripe. I do want to get a black boot now though...


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

Clutch finally went at 265k...
Parked it... bought a Jetta.


----------



## cfrhsbug (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

i blew up by driver side cv joint at 12,000 miles friday night. no warning knocking or grinding just pulled out of intersection and bam, probably should have got new axles when i lowered it 2". so no car until the refund check comes, then new axles most likely at from RAXLES.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (cfrhsbug)*

was working on repairing a rock chip and came across this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...rucks

3 hrs left


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_was working on repairing a rock chip and came across this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...rucks

3 hrs left

they could have cleaned it up for the photo's, looks like crap.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (water&air)*

yeah photography doesnt seem to be their expertese


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (cfrhsbug)*

insurance/dealer will fix your car even though you modded it?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Northsea Green MKV)*

say wut?


----------



## mk2vr6akavteckiller (Jan 14, 2008)

Well i got a check engine light!! the code is a po220 or something like that? says the accuater timing is retarted? anyone ever have this if so how did you fix it????


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (mk2vr6akavteckiller)*

finally installed my coils.....still need to fine tune the stance though. overall, very happy with the look and ride...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (hippierob)*

i likes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (hippierob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_finally installed my coils.....still need to fine tune the stance though. overall, very happy with the look and ride...

Im happy with that look too. Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (hippierob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_f










are these porsche or lambo wheels or something. i cant quite put my finger on it, looks nice though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (raymondlee)*

Porsche lobster claws


----------



## brentmcdaniel07 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (mmmmarquez) (Tdotdub)*

So my sister found a crack and subsequent oil leak from what I'm guessing is the oil cooler (aluminum, rounded square w/ oil lines).
Anyway, any hints on where I might find one for cheap or how difficult it is to replace?
Either that or guesses on cost from the stealership?


----------



## davetaylor (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (hippierob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_finally installed my coils.....still need to fine tune the stance though. overall, very happy with the look and ride...










did i see you on a1a during winterjam?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (davetaylor)*

Finally got some coils


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (davetaylor)*

yep....my wife and i went the ocean center show saturday night and the jamboree on sunday








just realized how bad this picture is. thought i was posting up with a sweet parking spot outside the show....
the friggin' back looks high as hell! you can barely squeeze a finger into the gap when sitting on asphalt....DOH!



_Modified by hippierob at 6:11 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (hippierob)*

^^Love the white n blk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got coils. Installing them today


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (TightDub)*

thanks...its funny how we always want what we dont have...or we just love variety...









hook up the coils...i'd love to see the s-lines with less gap...18"s?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (hippierob)*

Just finished the coil install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They are 19's...The gap was killing me. Had a lil reverse rake too


















_Modified by TightDub at 4:32 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (TightDub)*

nice verts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2vr6akavteckiller (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_Just finished the coil install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They are 19's...The gap was killing me. Had a lil reverse rake too

















_Modified by TightDub at 4:32 PM 2-24-2010_

Those are audi wheels right? cause i love them!!!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (mk2vr6akavteckiller)*

Yes kinda...they are replicas








Thanks FF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I been taking notes from you and a few others.


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (TightDub)*

installed a Neuspeed rear swaybar!!!! took all of about 30 minutes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (BeetleRob)*


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (raymondlee)*

LOL! Epic fail.


















_Modified by SMG8vT at 9:39 PM 2-26-2010_


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*








if you saw it in person you would understand. 
the pads wipe the rotor clean so the edges of the rotor are green and the hub is green instead of rusted and dirty.
I'm not stupid









although... i did accidentally post all those pictures under my husbands name...


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*

lets all welcome the fail police new honary member.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (raymondlee)*

Why would you want the edges of your rotor to be fluorescent green? Oh wait, it's to match beautifully with the pink wheels right?


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*

I love it. 
It looks damn good. all im sayin.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (smartchick2009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smartchick2009* »_I love it. 

In the end...thats all that matters really http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (TightDub)*

I installed 5000K HID's in my wife's headlights and 3000K HID's in her fog lights.


----------



## boominbeetle (Mar 3, 2010)

Today i fixed my train horns. They're mounted where my muffler used to be. oh yeah and i climbed a rock pile with my beetle. made it to the top too.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mk2vr6akavteckiller (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

I just want to get rid of my check engine light!!! The code is p0022 has anyone had this code? If so how did you go about fixing it?!
O and btw socal your beetle is amazing!!!!



_Modified by mk2vr6akavteckiller at 1:51 AM 3-3-2010_


----------



## KransDubber (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2vr6akavteckiller)*

What does that mean?A code P0022 refers to the VVT (variable valve timing) or VCT (variable camshaft timing) components and the car's PCM (powertrain control module, also called an ECM). That consists of a few different components but the P0022 DTC specifically refers to the camshaft (cam) timing. In this case, if the cam timing is over-retarded, the engine light will be illluminated and the code will be set. The "A" camshaft is either the intake, left, or front camshaft.
A P0022 DTC trouble code may be caused by one or more of the following:
Incorrect camshaft timing 
Wiring problems (harness/wiring) in intake timing control valve control solenoid system 
Continuous oil flow to VCT piston chamber 
Failed timing valve control solenoid (stuck open) 
Possible SolutionsThe main thing to check is to verify the operation of the VCT solenoid. You're looking for a sticking or stuck VCt solenoid valve caused by contamination. Refer to vehicle specific repair manual to perform component tests for the VCT unit. Notes: Dealer techs have advanced tools and the ability to follow detailed troubleshooting steps, including the ability to test components using a scan tool.
Other related DTCs: P0010 - P0011 - P0012 - P0020 - P0021
Oh and "TightDub"..those rims are eye sex! 


_Modified by KransDubber at 7:54 AM 3-3-2010_


----------



## boominbeetle (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

I love to take the bug offroad. unbolted my train horns the other day and went to union grove. Slung all over my jeeper friends. but i got stuck in about a foot of mud. Oh and i went of the road at 70 mph and passed my friend who was on the road. I'm crazy


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (boominbeetle)*

Thanks mang...
I got this...like a lot of other bubble lovers lately
















From dealer no valence..Go w ECS if u want a complete pkg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KransDubber (Apr 13, 2008)

Socal that car is beautiful! Where did you get those mirrors with the directional lights?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (KransDubber)*

a sneak peak of my test fitting from today


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

That's awesome Bash! I looked at doing those for awhile. Looks great on your car. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_That's awesome Bash! I looked at doing those for awhile. Looks great on your car. Can't wait to see it finished.

hey thanks, i been wanting to do these for a while but couldnt justify spending 200 + on exhaust tips i didnt even know i was going to use, or if they'd fit. I grabbed these for 60$ shipped , so now i just have to make them fit








i think the rear valance will finallymake sense


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_That's awesome Bash! I looked at doing those for awhile. Looks great on your car. Can't wait to see it finished.

Dude, where you been? How's the car coming? My brother lives in H-ville, when I come see him this summer, I will look you up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigsexyTDI* »_
Dude, where you been? How's the car coming? My brother lives in H-ville, when I come see him this summer, I will look you up.

I know I feel like I have been away from the NB forums. Well let's see where do I start? Been learning body work so I have been working on the NB body, Planning SoWo (www.southernworthersee.com), building my Eurovan, waiting for my wife to deliver our baby, and to top it all off.......
A good friend of mine (fellow dubber) got brain cancer. He has no family here so I have stepped up to be his caregiver and power of attorney.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigsexyTDI* »_
Dude, where you been? How's the car coming? My brother lives in H-ville, when I come see him this summer, I will look you up.

It is funny that your bro lives here because all of my family lives in Paducah.


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

First off, major props to you for stepping up and taking care of your buddy. That's the stuff you get rewarded for in the end my man...
Second, that is too strange about your fam being here... do you ever come visit?
haha crazy...


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigsexyTDI* »_First off, major props to you for stepping up and taking care of your buddy. That's the stuff you get rewarded for in the end my man...
...

Matt is really good people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_On topic:_ Sending my bumper off to be relieved of the rear/side parking lights and paint.
Hopefully I will get good news on finishing and painting my wing when I go. I did fab up mockup mounts for it. Gonna try and weld em up myself after I get the proper material http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigsexyTDI* »_First off, major props to you for stepping up and taking care of your buddy. That's the stuff you get rewarded for in the end my man...
Second, that is too strange about your fam being here... do you ever come visit?
haha crazy...

Thanks Man. Just doing my part. I don't deserve an award or anything. I would just expect the same in return. I haven't visited Fam there in awhile.
Tim,
Thanks! I should have updates of my stuff here soon.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

made it happen today

























_Modified by FastAndFurious at 12:11 PM 3-10-2010_


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 12:25 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Are they angled? On purpose?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

yes, it was only way to do it because of the size of jetex muffler and clearance with the bags.


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 12:34 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

who makes those exhaust tips?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Caza84GTI)*

porsche 911 turbo exhaust tips


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

ruf bug in the house today for an alignment.
damn it looks good.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

what a ko-inky-dinky i got my alignment tuesday


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_ruf bug in the house today for an alignment.
damn it looks good. 









Yo Pete,
Props to you, Tony and Erich. I had no idea a VW Dealer like Danbury VW existed! The "personal attention" you guys gave me and the RUF BUG was INCREDIBLE!! Thanks again, and to anyone out there looking for a really awesome dealer with a personal touch, I can whole heartedly recommend Danbury VW!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

thanks for the kind words.
see people all dealers aren't crappy.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
see people all dealers aren't crappy.









Yeah really. I had no idea a digital alignment machine like that, where you're given a computor print out showing the car is within spec at the completion if the alignment, even existed. I should have known if it was good enough to align Audi's & Porsche's, it be great for a dub. (That was another nice thing, being at an actual VW/Porsche/Audi Dealer & Service department).
Not to mention the time Erich took, massaging a frozen tie rod end, and finally freeing it up, placing special foam pads on each & every place a sensor made contact with a wheel, & the care he took getting the car on and off the rack, ALL WITHOUT A GLITCH! Seriously, he treated the car as if it were his own, & allowed me to be there, each step of the way. (And we all know how "intense" I can be - LOL).
Thanks again for a great job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_thanks for the kind words.
see people all dealers aren't crappy.










LIES!!!!


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

My nbc is getting a new set of tires (Goodyear Eagle GTs, a camber kit, a tie-rod-end replaced on the drivers side. It should ride a whole lot better now.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Caza84GTI)*

Sold it yesterday







Well they left the deposit to buy it


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*

Got the call less than 24hrs after drop off...My wing is ready for pick up


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

nice!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (raymondlee)*

You've treated me well, goodbye toyo t1s. Hello Falken 452's
215/35 on 18x9 and 225/35 on 18x10










_Modified by FastAndFurious at 7:47 PM 3-16-2010_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

great tire for the price. Im a big Falken advocate.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*

For some reason they feel like they run a little bigger compare to toyo t1s. Very happy with them so far, less noisy and much softer ride


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_










I LOVE this! Looks great Bash, awesome idea


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ginanana)*

ripped out my tank/compressor/lines/etc today. Time to start laying out my air ride components the way i wanted to from the beginning.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_ripped out my tank/compressor/lines/etc today. Time to start laying out my air ride components the way i wanted to from the beginning.

oh oh, going hard

_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_
I LOVE this! Looks great Bash, awesome idea 

thanks! been wanting to do this for a while


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Detailed the SNOT out of it!








Gettin' ready for some shows, pics and (looks like) some Press!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Caza84GTI)*

i cleaned the bay


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 4:51 AM 3-24-2010_


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Today I sold it, currently making shipping arrangements in the next few weeks. Car is going to eastern europe.

Don't buy it... not one bit!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

Wow that's weird / random.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SMG8vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMG8vT* »_Wow that's weird / random.

Yeah but you know when someone with cash really wants something...they can make it happen when its not even on radar for purchase. A few cars in this forum I would collect if I were overflowing with loot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I picked up a Eibach rear sway and a WRD front lower stress bar. Waitn on new end links bearings and bushings.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_Yeah but you know when someone with cash really wants something...they can make it happen when its not even on radar for purchase

Maybe for some owners it's true.. I was having drinks with a few VW buddies the other week and the new MK6's came up and someone asked who would trade their car for one if it was an even trade. Only me and one other guy said they wouldn't. Some things you just can't put a price on I guess..


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SMG8vT)*

just realized i went over 4k posts,
just got an inspection today


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

since i've posted.... i do believe i've gotten rims and coils.... dont remember if i put that here







oh well. this is what i did today








































































and then she got a bath


















_Modified by smartchick2009 at 3:22 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (smartchick2009)*

i have done nothing in months due to the car being in storage.
today i set up a time to go get it on saturday.
wooot! i'm excited, it's gonna be like getting a new car.


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

I believe that is the most awful looking beetle i have ever seen.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Caza84GTI)*

I've seen a lot of bad ones in my years on the "Org" but this is definitely in the top 3.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

So quick to post when Im sure there are tons more that deserve such negative comments. Its a work in progress by a chick who is not scared to do what she wants to her car herself. Give folks a break man...they are beetles not R32s. 
You should have fun doin it regardless of what others think...and she has fun with it.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_they are beetles not R32s.

While I appreciate you trying to defend the girls right to do what she wants to her car, what does "They Are Beetles Not r32's" mean?








As if a Beetle is LESS a car than an R?
I've got news for ya, I wouldn't trade the RUF BUG for two R32's!










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 6:48 AM 3-24-2010_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
While I appreciate you trying to defend the girls right to do what she wants to her car, what does "They Are Beetles Not r32's" mean?








As if a Beetle is LESS a car than an R?
I've got news for ya, I wouldn't trade the RUF BUG for two R32's!











+1


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (water&air)*

i guees what he means is that you can get a beetle for under 5k and rattle can the crap out of it, while R32s still hold some value.


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 4:58 AM 3-24-2010_


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (raymondlee)*

not feeling the pink on the inside panels, and the headlights, it just doesn't flow. but its not my car so it doesn't matter what i think but just giving my 2 cents


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jbuggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMG8vT* »_I've seen a lot of bad ones in my years on the "Org" but this is definitely in the top 3.

whats so bad about it? 
NOTHING. kthxbye


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (smartchick2009)*








Easy fellas...I was referring to the 'Keep it pure' mentality that some have about R32 the the forums.
Beetles are known as do what you want/express yourself cars...been said and debated b4...jus sayin...its not that serious untill you are putting serious money and effort...like HW FF Lenny....Lots of u inspire...keep doing that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*I would actually butcher an R32 for my beetle so Im with you on the no trade thing.* Sorry the reference was vague and somewhat insulting to beetle lovers...but its quite the opposite.









_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_i guees what he means is that you can get a beetle for under 5k and rattle can the crap out of it, while R32s still hold some value.


To an extent Yeah...noone really gives a shiz what you do to a beetle...Beetle fanatics do...but the car is a target for quirky mods and ideas...
Now if you care about resale value...then that is not what Im speaking of...some things become priceless










_Modified by TightDub at 12:04 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

anyway
some metalz showed up to my door, thought id share


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

So you're still modding your NB even though it's apparently sold?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SMG8vT)*

Nah i was BSing

tested fitment








so far so good


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 10:28 AM 3-24-2010_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anyway indeed








on topic: Installed my swaybar


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

gotta love Northeast winters/ roads there bash.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_gotta love Northeast winters/ roads there bash.

once upon a time my car was a daily driver, its only the last 5 years that has sat in the garage
lack of editing skills contributed as well








just painted the calipers, red again


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

Oh I hear you, mine has only recently been retired in the past year. Been trying to play catch up ever since.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*

Damn Bash, that's some rusty isht!!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

its really not that bad, it was a close up with this damn camera that shows everything. 18 megapixels


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_its really not that bad, it was a close up with this damn camera that shows everything. 18 megapixels










wahhhh! boo hoo....too much detail in my photo..... go pick up a disposable. they take crappy pics that'll make your car look like a million bucks.....


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_its really not that bad, it was a close up with this damn camera that shows everything. 18 megapixels









It IS very colorful though!


----------



## badtaste (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Tdotdub)*

got the front coils in on my girls bug 








i hope that worked








ran out of time had to go to work so as it sits pending on weather today










_Modified by badtaste at 4:45 AM 3-26-2010_


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Rust is just natures way of protecting metal... at least that's the lie I choose to believe.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (badtaste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badtaste* »_got the front coils in on my girls bug 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cool...Which brand of coils did u install?


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (TightDub)*

I bought one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (VW PAUL)*

Nice good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badtaste (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (FastAndFurious)*

its rokkor coils, they are racelands with a different name 
front








rear 
























Sorry for ****ty cell phone pic and the same photo as before


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (badtaste)*

how do you like the Rokkors? I have Racelands, and my husband is looking into these. 
and they look sweet! i need to get out and crank mine down some more.. I keep puttin it off


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (VW PAUL)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (TightDub)*

Got a new knock sensor installed. Boo! Barely driven the poor car since the Fall. At least I got to spool up the big turbo a few times.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (20VConvBug)*

What turbo?


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (SMG8vT)*

GT2871 with Unitronics software. It dyno'd at 275.4 whp, and yes it's a convertible! Here's a link:
http://newbeetle.org/forums/ph....html


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (20VConvBug)*

Very nice. Most people around here seem to think a K04 is a big turbo.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (SMG8vT)*

did a little body work

















_Modified by raymondlee at 8:34 PM 3-28-2010_


_Modified by raymondlee at 8:35 PM 3-28-2010_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (raymondlee)*

What products did you use for that?


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (SMG8vT)*

melted spoons & bondo and some more this and that. seriously about $30.



_Modified by raymondlee at 8:48 PM 3-28-2010_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (raymondlee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raymondlee* »_ melted spoons & bondo and some more this and that. seriously about $30.

McGyver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (SMG8vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMG8vT* »_Very nice. Most people around here seem to think a K04 is a big turbo.









Hahahaha! I actually owned a K04, but never installed it because it when I bought my car back in 2003, there was still no software for a Beetle 1.8T K04 conversion (remember, the Beetle 1.8T is ever so slightly different from the Golf/Jetta one). Sold it back to the VW garage that was going to install it, and instead had them do a VR6 clutch, G60 flywheel, and a Quaife differential--money better spent!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (20VConvBug)*

I actually had a rather productive day yesterday. I'll give you a hint:


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_
McGyver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lol. well it worked so far.lol


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_I actually had a rather productive day yesterday. I'll give you a hint:

















i see what you did there.
nice reflection as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i got mine out of storage, put a nice gouge in the front bumper.










_Modified by water&air at 5:11 AM 3-29-2010_


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Got mine out of storage. Drove lots. Smiled.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_I actually had a rather productive day yesterday. I'll give you a hint:

















what did you do?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (raymondlee)*

Thought that one was a dead give-away ha ha.
Umm....let's just say.....some pictures were taken!


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (HollywoodsBug)*

oh i see.lol
i thought you installed some seats


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_ Umm....let's just say.....some pictures were taken for Eurotuner Magazine!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
on topic: Mounted the wing...still need minor adjusting but Im grinnin lik this>


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_
Umm....let's just say.....some pictures were taken for Eurotuner Magazine!

You didn't hear that from ME!








Better recheck my quote.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (HollywoodsBug)*

i washed it for the first time in 2010


















_Modified by FastAndFurious at 12:11 PM 3-31-2010_


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (FastAndFurious)*

super nice sir!!!!


----------



## BlackTurboBeetle (Feb 24, 2010)

Well not so much today,but in the last few weeks... 
Put in some Altezza rear lights (Not the best of fit,but look nice)








Got this groovy little plush flower from US eBay!








Got these custom plates for it...which I can't fit until I transfer the car
from Queensland to Victorian Registration (Bought car interstate recently).
The proper spelling of 'Beetle' was taken years and years ago...so this is a variation that was available.


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (HollywoodsBug)*

When is the issue coming out.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (Caza84GTI)*

Not sure, but I'll certainly keep you posted!








Probably gonna be at least a couple months. Be nice to hit the stands for Summer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (HollywoodsBug)*

Installed a tie rod end and a front swaybar (autotech) No more axel rub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (TightDub)*









just got this in to test fit boy are they huge. Now we have to pray to the brembo gods that they will fit under my wheel offsets


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (FastAndFurious)*

^^^^ I was talking to my brother about this last night. There is no way I could fit anything under my wheels.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (J.Owen)*

Installed HIDs in my fogs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_ Installed HIDs in my fogs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

 
nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif which kit did you use and where did you put the ballasts? looks good


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_^^^^ I was talking to my brother about this last night. There is no way I could fit anything under my wheels.

your brother has been really helpfull, seems like hes 6 piston guru http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_ 
nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif which kit did you use and where did you put the ballasts? looks good


Thanks..Im very happy with them. They are 35watt E13. Im not clear on a specific brand tho. 
I put one ballast on the horn mount for now. The other is hangin securely from the frame rail. It was too tight to get the driver side in higher. I will move it once I relocate the battery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I get them locally from a super nice seller. 1yr warranty for $70.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (TightDub)*

are the ballasts sealed/water proof? they would be exposed to some water under theres thats why im asking


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (FastAndFurious)*

Honestly Im not sure if they are sealed or not. I still put em in a baggie to be sure not to short em if they arent. I want to be sure its dry enough during rain b4 removing the plastic bag...if I remove it. I figured the moisture would get to em a lil easier down there...but not too bad considering the other electrical crap thats down there.
I definitely want to move the one side up to the same position as the passenger side.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (TightDub)*

test fitted the caliper and they wont fit my wheels DAMNIT!! would need another 8-10mm spacer , they will be going up for sale


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (FastAndFurious)*

nice touch on the fogs in the hids


_Modified by raymondlee at 9:56 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (FastAndFurious)*

Meh... you need new wheels anyway...

_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_test fitted the caliper and they wont fit my wheels DAMNIT!! would need another 8-10mm spacer , they will be going up for sale


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your beetle today? (bigsexyTDI)*

There's really no other wheel that would make me anymore happier then the bbs lm


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah I was just hoping you would bite, and then sell them to me


----------



## jsdny (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

Put ecs tuning LED's in the turbo s city lights, 5000 HID's and sanded down the head lights, to clear again.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (jsdny)*

Been at this since yesterday..








Finally seein some daylight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Still a lot to do but at least folks will stop asking "what happened" while looking at the half azz job I started months ago


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4852335
Be gentle...


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

like the dash. cant wait til finished


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (raymondlee)*

stance squad beetle is sick!!!

SS beetle.lol


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (raymondlee)*

got the exhaust done!


----------



## Gallo (May 13, 2009)

I added an illuminated sunroof knob (potenciometer). Mine is the red one; i did it also for a guy in blue, i kinda liked it cause matches with the blue display. It's dimmed too, so it lights just like the rest of interior lights.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Aren't they all lit?


----------



## boominbeetle (Mar 3, 2010)

well i'm starting the motor swap in my beetle pretty soon. Anyone have some advice on the firewall tunnel i have to do?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (boominbeetle)*

what motor are you putting in?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Lowered mine today..


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*

Looking good mate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I like them new rollers mate.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMG8vT* »_Lowered mine today..









air'd out?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (hippierob)*

Yessir.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*

you should of gotten rid of that clear film on your fender


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

not only did he not get rid of it, he put it back on after the respray...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

It's saved me a lot of rock chips though.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

nice another beetle on air. Air is taking us down one beetle at a time


----------



## square_one (Sep 12, 2007)

FastAndFurious said:


> nice another beetle on air. Air is taking us down one beetle at a time



The silver beetle is static :thumbup:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

looks like a lot more wheel gap in front then rear


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Synnia (Aug 6, 2007)

I got these in the mail today...can't wait to put them on! 










Should have them on hopefully by the weekend!


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

On Monday I bought some Eibachs here and installed my 20AE/TT big red front brakes. My 7 year old son can't even fit his pinky between the caliper and the wheel. It's awesome!!! 

Yesterday, I installed a new timing belt kit and water pump on my 83K ride (now I can relax)


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I painted my stock wheels gunmetal and it looks badass! 
It really "Man'd up" the ManBug 

I will post pics later, the centers are still drying so I can't install the wheel emblems yet.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

I finally got my new motor all apart. Now its time to start building the new one back up.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

See if this works:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I didn't like the red carriers so I painted them black epoxy.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

crushed my fpr


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Car looks good Paisley..so do those TT brakes Dan-o :thumbup: 

I finished modding the passat lip and painted my fog bezel and grill strip.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

TightDub said:


>


 Love the color. 
We don't see that color around here.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Rear pads and rotors with red and black paint to match my 20AE/TT fronts.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

FastAndFurious said:


> finished up my dual a pillar gauge pod project, wrapped/stitched in suede like the rest of the headliner parts and installed vdo water/oil temperature gauges
> 
> heres some crappy phone pics


is there a kit for this or did you have to fab it up? I really want some temp and oil gauges I hate idiot lights.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I sold my Bug.
But I bought a Turbo S to replace it!
Got it for $5400!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

its a proparts pillar pod but it doesnt fit that great so it was slightly modified, filled hole of speaker and rewrapped, it also doesnt come with anyway for you to mount it, but i had it stitched up with same material i used for headliner and it came out pretty good.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ProP...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


heres another old pic i could dig up of it


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

just installed vf engine mounts all 3, and car is vibrating at idle, is this normal with vf mounts.?

shifting has improved a lot but just dont like the vibrations so far, will they get better as they wear out?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

FastAndFurious said:


> just installed vf engine mounts all 3,
> 
> will they get better as they wear out?


Nope.
Urethane is stiff and transmits the normal vibration into the car.
I had them on my last car and took them out. 
The steering wheel would shake at stoplights.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

yeah i noticed my steering wheel shaking a bit too, i was a little worried but i enjoyed the tighter shifting and higher rpms. Thanks for clarifying that, at least i know i didnt do anything wrong haha

i did expect it to be stiff but not this stiff.

:thumbup:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I gave up my shaking steering wheel and interior when I sold my 84 Wolfsburg Rabbit.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

went for a another ride today and i think i could live with the vibrations they are only at idle


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

i'll take you for a ride in my car Bash. You'll think your VF mounts are OEM.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

wow the brewspeeds are worse? haha didnt know that


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

My wife and I cleaned the hell out of our new to us Turbo S.
First owner was a heavy smoker and we're attempting to reduce the smell/stink


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

I got a mag in the mail... With my car in it 

Not sure if you get Ultra VW in the US so i thought i'd share it


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Bub (Mar 15, 2008)

valve cover gasket & spark plug had to be replace, so i decide to do like many others with white intake and engine cover full of sticker............soon


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

passat lip is nice


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

raymondlee said:


> passat lip is nice


Thanks...ignore it..lol


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

FastAndFurious said:


> wow the brewspeeds are worse? haha didnt know that


Yeah, they are pretty severe. Not sure I could handle them if it was a daily.


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

TightDub said:


> Car looks good Paisley..so do those TT brakes Dan-o :thumbup:
> 
> I finished modding the passat lip and painted my fog bezel and grill strip.


This sits really well. What are the rim sizes and ET's... Air or coilovers?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

E 35 and 40 rear FK coils..Thanks mang..

Doing my Front and Rear wheel bearings...

New Control Arm R32 bushings and ball joints...

Rear brakes...hopefully.

All ready have parts...really hot.


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

TightDub said:


> E 35 and 40 rear FK coils..Thanks mang..
> 
> Doing my Front and Rear wheel bearings...
> 
> ...


Whats the clearance like on the front near the lock rings? is it like ULTRA close... ive got 5mm between the tyre and the rings... really want to get it down that little bit more but it just aint gonna happen...










What tyres are you runnning?

ive 19 x 8.5's with 215/35/19

Yours are 8.5 j right? or are they smaller?

You got any other pics . really like to see it a bit closer


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

They are 8s and 9s with 215 35 up front 235 35 on the rear(given to me by a friend) Clearance is not as close as yours but I will get a pic for u sometime today. I could bring the front down more but Im softcore..Lol


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Cleaned it after I installed the Eibachs to lower it 1 1/2"
It sits perfectly now.
See if this pic works:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

nice wing, bring that thing down to waterfest :beer:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks!
I'm glad I talked myself into it.
I had a Roush Focus that had an upper and mid wing and have somehow become a "Wingman"

Waterfest would be a blast!
I have a 5 and a 6 year old and I'm not sure I could occupy them for the day though.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

ah wonder what life would be like with something like this in garage

another gt6 for sale 

http://hpamotorsport.com/pre_owned.htm


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Love the Deitrich kit and the vrtt is just nuts! 

I Finished my wheelbearing adventure last nite..all four corners. New brakes as well:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Moving to a new place so the work on the beetle will start back as soon as we are moved in!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

SMOOTH said:


> Moving to a new place so the work on the beetle will start back as soon as we are moved in!


Thats whats up Matt.opcorn: 
I finally got my buddy to sell me a 24v swap(complete w 6spd trans). Should have it in by H20 and hopefully roll up for that.
I just need to line all my money up at this point and make sure I have everything I need to start n finish...Im very excited about this:beer:


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

trying to get everything done and painted before waterfestt!:beer::banghead:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

TightDub said:


> Thats whats up Matt.opcorn:
> I finally got my buddy to sell me a 24v swap(complete w 6spd trans). Should have it in by H20 and hopefully roll up for that.
> I just need to line all my money up at this point and make sure I have everything I need to start n finish...Im very excited about this:beer:



sweet man, whos doing the swap? make sure you post lots of pics and info :thumbup:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

I really want to tackle it myself. Im sure to have lots of help from some of my VW tech friends. Given that I hope to have tons of pics and info to post about the work involved. Any help with links and advice are very welcome:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

That is awesome Tim! You will have to take me for a ride!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Id let you drive it by yourself Matt. Im known for babying a VR:laugh: I just want HP and top end when running AC without compressor lag:laugh:

On topic: I washed it and vacd it out after being cruddy for a while. Gonna wash it again and detail it today. Its long overdue for a wax.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

I just received this beautiful piece along with the kit to put in my 3.2 bug for H2O instead of doing AWD swap. :screwy: Cutting floorpan project has to wait till winter then


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Sick which kit did u get?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

It's FT400 kit. It would make engine room tight!


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Took a mini family vacation and drove down 5 hours to pick up my FrankenTurbo!
Met Slappy_Dunbar and checkdalevel


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

GOC: NICE!

Wased waxed and took it to a show at the local Chik fil a...we won biggest club turnout:thumbup:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Good Old Car said:


> It's FT400 kit. It would make engine room tight!


thats crazy, but it should be good enough to enter the top dawg for sure :thumbup:

big thumbs up to you, you've done some amazing things with that car cant wait to see it in person


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

finally got the beetle down to VA. Hopefully I can start making some progress on all of the projects I have pushed off for too long.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

stupid question but can that be trailered with a 2.5 MkV ?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

FastAndFurious said:


> stupid question but can that be trailered with a 2.5 MkV ?


Thank you for your kind words. There are many details on my car that needs to be done. I think top dawg is way far for now.

For your question. I think it could be trailered by MkV. I have seen Jetta MkV pulled Uhaul small storage trailer before in MD, but I wouldn't do that with car trailer.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

I wouldn't try it. It was tough enough with the 5.7 Hemi in the jeep. The trailer alone weighs ~2000 lbs. So add in the ~3500 of your car and you would be pulling an extra 5500 behind your jetta.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

charged the ac today with one of those diy cans w/gauge and washed and waxed it.

i have no motivation to get it cleaned :banghead:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Im with you on this motivation thingy:thumbup:


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Replaced my trailing arm bushings. What a whore of a job that is.

Put in my new lowering springs... got the rears in, and I'm about halfway through the front but things started going to hell in a handbasket... broke BOTH front locking wheel bolts (the splines broke off), and had my right axle pretty much fall apart when I pulled on the steering knuckle to move it out of the way... now waiting on a boot kit. And I'm gonna have to have my wheels repainted (they were close to needing it anyhow) because I had to heat the 2 damaged wheel bolts to remove them. Not a fun day, but she's gonna look nice sitting lower... FINALLY

Also noticed my flex lines are in pretty sad shape, so ordered those as well.

Damn, these things fall apart at 600,000 km!! hahaha


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

So my friend lowered my beetle last night. I need to get some spacers so we can lower it more in the front. And while he was removing my stock suspension in the front we noticed my axle is broken. So who knows how long I've been driving around with it that way. But we think maybe that's what was causing the car to shift hard. So now I'm getting a new axle and trying to find a local shop to install it so I don't have to go to the dealer.....


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Trailing arm bushings and new springs are in. I really like the way it sits.


----------



## Cwhitjr (Sep 27, 2001)

Swapped out my noisy secondary air pump


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

if the new one starts getting noisy. Just drill out the rivets and put nice stainless button head bolts through the case.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Cwhitjr said:


> Swapped out my noisy secondary air pump


Aww, my son love our noisy air pump. 
We call it the jet engine


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

I like what you have there but its beyond my meager fabing abilities I guess I will have to find some other way to fill my need for real gauges.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

got up the nerve to post pics of my Bug today. please be kind it is still oem just got it 2 months ago and still not sure what I want to do yet beyond some decent wheels.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

So what did you do to it today?
:beer:

Take a look a page or two back. I had the same wheels on my blue '01 and painted them gun metal using Plasti-coat urethane wheel paint. took me less than a day to do all four.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

my "what I did to it today" was just getting up the nerve to actually post pics in here of it! You know how brutal some can be lol


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

VDub Dan-O said:


> So what did you do to it today?
> :beer:
> 
> Take a look a page or two back. I had the same wheels on my blue '01 and painted them gun metal using Plasti-coat urethane wheel paint. took me less than a day to do all four.


that looks real good on yours but I want something more like FF's wheels but I don't have that kind of scratch lol.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

There's a whole section to post up pics. Most people aren't too bad here, but there are some ball busters.

Check this out: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...etle-today&p=66048774&viewfull=1#post66048774


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

Let my wife drive it today so I could go fill her passat with gas.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

PandaStar said:


> that looks real good on yours but I want something more like FF's wheels but I don't have that kind of scratch lol.


 These all sell for pretty decent coin. A fraction of the cost of real LMs. Im thinkn til u can afford the real....these work. Definately not the same quality tho.
..Hope this helps...Post all u want mang. More cool folks in here than u think:beer: 

www.raderwerks.com
MOS2









www.mirpwheels.com
Type 279









Search LM replica or Audi wheels 5x100 on ebay as well.


----------



## Cwhitjr (Sep 27, 2001)

New brake pads and Vmaxx coilovers!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Ipod cradle(ghetto modded) in center console..CD changer delete/dummy plate.(Til fab work on a cubby is done) 
..will edit for pics shortly:beer: 
Also thinkn bout dying the center section on my all grey front panels...opcorn:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Dying panels tomorrow 
I did install my bazooka n amp finally:beer:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Today i reset my radio, it now detects my cd changer again ! I drove to waterfest and back with crappy FM radio. 

One less thing to buy, thank god! 


on another note, i would stay away from those cheap wheels, they are disposable wheels. Save your money and buy something decent even if its used you will benefit from it in the end. 

Reason i call them disposable is because well, heres the thing. Any wheel thats going to cost around the 200$ mark, and lets say you damage one and want to fix it, you have to do something with all 4 wheels in order for them to match, or you have to buy a spare. To fix all 4 wheels cost a lot, most shops want around 100$ per wheel to refinish, and you also have to dismount and remount/balance tires. Which ends up adding up quickly. Most of these wheels also end up being very heavy and they are also very fragile. If you hit the same pothole with a real LM and a LM replica, well the end result will not be the same 

I remember with my mille miglia evos back in the days, i had some curb rash on one and tried getting it fixed, they could never get the finish perfect, so i ended up buying a few extra wheels because they were cheap, not to mension the resale value sucks


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Agreed...you get what you pay for. 
Id rock the reps no problem as I would buy em for looks and not quality or resale. I would also be on pins and needles riding crappy roads. I look at em the same way folks strap crap to roof racks around show season....just for the look. 
If I had the coin I would definately go with the "REAL BBS"...no substitute for quality:beer: 

BTW I saw a few pics of your car in some waterfest pic threads...very nice as usual:thumbup:


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Got offered a job at the local Volkswagen dealership last night when the service manager saw my car and found out I'm a mechanic while we were talking. I'm pretty excited since I'm been wasting my life at a GM dealership for the past 2 years.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Good Old Car said:


> I just received this beautiful piece along with the kit to put in my 3.2 bug for H2O instead of doing AWD swap. :screwy: Cutting floorpan project has to wait till winter then


 i hope you didnt pay full price for that hpa kit 

look at this 

http://cgi.ebay.de/R32-Bi-Turbo-Kit...Item&pt=Autoteile_Zubehör&hash=item3f018e257e


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

Unfortunately I will probably end up with reps as I never see those types of wheels used and I am just a server admin at a Community college we don't make enough to hardly pay for our cars let alone do real mods


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

FastAndFurious said:


> ook at this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/R32-Bi-Turbo-Kit...Item&pt=Autoteile_Zubehör&hash=item3f018e257e


 I don't understand that auction. It has pictures of the motor with the single turbo/ intercooler set-up, single turbo/ twin intercooler set-up, and the bi turbo/ twin intercooler set-up. At the end it also says the biturbo set-up is available, but doesn't say anything about price.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Conditioning the rear seats today...put a port in the rear seat compartment door to unmuffle the tubes sound.


----------



## VW Lady Bug (Oct 26, 2007)

no work today at work, so I boosted up Lady's wishlist, sorted by area of modification (I don't want to have to gut the interior more than once more). 

Tonight's agenda: wash and wax after she's been driven all week. 

Time permitting: install new sport pedals and perform state license plate delete (since it's not a daily, I'm going to mount the Europlate and use magnets for the state plate when it needs it to drive).


----------



## turbug01 (Jul 8, 2010)

wash/wax, vaccum, condition the leather..... nice big clean-out/up for the show tomorrow!


----------



## litbug (Jan 10, 2004)

A little more than a day I did,
Brakes with fluid change
timing belt
water pump
adjusted coils
a/c expansion valve
and heater core (not fun)
Still have to take off exhaust mani to fix leak then wash and wax, todays job.


----------



## 2001-1.8turbo (Aug 19, 2010)

*Sad*

Dropped off the NB at the dealer because the EPC ASR and Check Engine Light Came on Hope it will be a cheap fix


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

punched the dash and broke an a/c vent..... dumbarse.....


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

hippierob said:


> punched the dash and broke an a/c vent..... dumbarse.....


:laugh:


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

Put a new hump hose in for my throttle body.. 

This is a pic of the Pagparts T3 Flanged Bottom Mount BT Kit 










Stealth Bitches!!!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

sweet setup, are you running mafless, n75? thats gonna be my little winter project 50 trim from pagpparts as soon as i do the wideband conversion first. 

I really cant stand the 1.8t forum, bunch of cocky mofos over there , i cant never seem to get a straight answer from someone there. 


do you think 15-18 psi would be safe on stock rods? with 630cc and eurodyne with the bottom mount 50 trim?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

if you decide to crack open the motor let me know. I have a set of SCAT 144/20 rods sitting around that im not sure what to do with. The beetle is being retired for a little and I thought of putting them in the A4, but I might just go with the IE rods.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

FastAndFurious said:


> sweet setup, are you running mafless, n75? thats gonna be my little winter project 50 trim from pagpparts as soon as i do the wideband conversion first.
> 
> I really cant stand the 1.8t forum, bunch of cocky mofos over there , i cant never seem to get a straight answer from someone there.
> 
> ...


 I am running a Eurodyne 630 Mafless file with the ECS Race Valve... I boost 28 lbs daily with a 3071 on a stock block. (I do have a built and bored 1.9L block waiting in the wings) I run water and meth as well and I honestly think thats what is saving my block! I will let you know that I snapped an 2002 TT axle yesterday (from the 02m Trans) 

I swear by my pagparts kit. Arnold is one cool dude and he knows his ****! 

If you run 12 lbs on a 50 trim you should be safe... 16-19 and you may be pushing your luck!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

picked up a tyrolsport smic yesterday and got to install it today.

only triming that i had to do was the back of the bulb socket which was not too bad, the rest fit right in no problems even with the headlight washers in there.

This is a very nice piece if any of you want an alternative to a front mount, its pretty big compare to stock at first i didnt even think this would fit. 

heres some pics









































Total install time about 1.5 hrs :beer:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

That is sexy!!
Wish I had the loot for that but I just spent my money on a Unitronic Stage 2+ for the FrankenTurbo.

I'm thinking about a front mount and making my own tubing but I like my fog lights.
Could you tell me the diameter of the tubing inlet and outlets of the stock intercooler?
Thanks!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

2.5 inch is stock intercooler, i hate the looks of front mounts thats why i bought this. 

The tyrolsport smic is more then enough for your setup with the frankenturbo.
btw how is the car running with the unitronic stage 2+ i was going to get it but unitronic doesn't make stage 2+ for my ecu


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Tune is going in tomorrow.
The dude is traveling to me to program my car! How cool is that?

I wish that Tyrolsport SMIC wasn't $700 though.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

yeah i hear you on the price thing. 789 to be exact :banghead: But i figured let me grab one before they stop making that too. You almost can't find anything anymore for these cars :banghead:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Change of plans:
The injectors I bought have a different connector than the engine's harness.
I happen to have the correct connectors but I ran out of time to install them so no tune for Dan-O tomorrow.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Today I met with Matt from Pathfinder Motorsports and got my Unitronic Stage 2+ tune loaded.
Wheeeee!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

last night I put the beetle back down on Coils. I already sold the front struts and the rest of the air ride is up for sale now.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

wasup with going back to static?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

im contemplating parting it out or building a fun HPDE car out of it. I don't drive it as much as I would like to so I sent the air to a good home and i'll deal with being static. The A4 will be my new fun car.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Painted my calipers the other day..


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

calipers are the shiz


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks Ray hows the vr swap goin?:beer: 
..My wing is off and in the booth


----------



## Blugg2 (Mar 24, 2009)

I shoved a few rockets up it's ass :laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22zDwUy-jbE


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

Replaced my back up light switch, with out removing the airbox, battery etc. I just did it from underneath with a deep 22mm socket. Later I will be installing my monster mats after I vacuum.


Next weekend is an oil change


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Did a wideband conversion using gti AWP engine harness/02 harness conversion/wideband 02 sensor/AWP ecu conversion and got the car running in order to go maestro  Should be a fun winter project.

Car is now back to the body shop to redo the tt gas cap :banghead:


----------



## 2001-1.8turbo (Aug 19, 2010)

*Update*



2001-1.8turbo said:


> Dropped off the NB at the dealer because the EPC ASR and Check Engine Light Came on Hope it will be a cheap fix


Just an update: As of today it has a bad Engine Speed Sensor- any tips on changing this part would be appreciated

Cost was almost 2,000 to have it fixed, and the problem still might not be solved


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 26, 2010)

I installed my new-to-me Monster mats. Went through the car wash and got her all purdy and shiny!


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

Installed a euro switch and rear fog and it is all wired up and working. Next week will be the Turbo s door pulls and lock pins. Then a stater.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Washed it yesterday...Fri I got 337 pedals and installed them, I finished my console and got it ready for the trim shop(after a two week delay due to the guy who was suppose to finish it), Wing finally painted n remounted, Custom stickers on the blank center caps...slow progress but Im happy

@vdubdoug: I remember gettin monster mats....I love em:thumbup: Armour all will make them even newer to you...not too much tho


----------



## Russian (Mar 17, 2008)

vdubdoug said:


> Installed a euro switch and rear fog and it is all wired up and working. Next week will be the Turbo s door pulls and lock pins. Then a stater.


Could you give the wiring and step by step guide? TIA ...


----------



## .KIX. (Sep 8, 2008)

My Bug has been in the shop for 45 days, today I saw how the painting was going...OMG, I am so happy, also today I got the new headliner because the original has a few spots here and there and i did not want to clean it. Ill post pictures later (like February) :laugh: but I am Thrilled...


----------



## Bub (Mar 15, 2008)

timing belt, tensionner, rad flush et new thermostat & water pump install buy myself no credit, that's my job.
Also received my euro plate & stubby antenna and the big piece, turbo s rear end. Now i have to figure what to do with the diffuser????? will check to custom make something nice with center pipe.
Will use old remus tail pipe that under dust somewhere


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

Had the valve body replaced, even tho VWOA should have paid for it, cause it was their recall.....car drives great 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamdub (Oct 30, 2008)

TightDub said:


> Painted my calipers the other day..


I :heart: your car !

I`ve got a red cab but yours just looks so much better - the colour, the stance, everything !
I suppose I should hate you really :laugh:

Mine ...


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Grahamdub said:


> I :heart: your car !
> 
> I`ve got a red cab but yours just looks so much better - the colour, the stance, everything !
> I suppose I should hate you really :laugh:
> ...


Thanks but your car is nice too. I was jus lookin at it in the pic thread. Very clean...not too far from where I am so no need to hate:beer:


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Timing belt, water pump, injector pump from an automatic (moar power!!), serp belt roller and tensioner, and a wash.

(Actually, I'm STILL doing this as we speak but I needed to take a vortex/coffee break)


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

stickerbombed and installed my wink mirror


----------



## AbuNigel (Jul 11, 2009)

Turbo_S said:


> stickerbombed and installed my wink mirror


cool, any pics from inside?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

I have always loved wink mirrors:thumbup:


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

il get some inside pics...im going to redo it when i get my new headliner so it is cleaner....was thinking about getting the brackets made in billet or something


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Picked up a set of votex bumps but I already had the rear. The marker lights were deleted last year on the rear I had so I dropped the front off yesterday to have the lower front sigs deleted as well









Smoked the votex sigs









Should have everything painted and mounted by next weekend


----------



## lenswerks (Nov 6, 2002)

Ordered a set of black fifteen52 Tarmacs and KW V3 coilovers.


----------



## sanlyn (Jul 31, 2007)

Replaced headlight switch with one with fog light option, installed Homelink, replaced center console with stock console w/armrest.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Test fit and trimmed refitted trimmed tested fit fit tested finally fitted...taking it to join the front for paint tonite:thumbup:


----------



## brobeetle17 (May 16, 2011)

put some sweet skin chicks on it changed the oil now i need to find some parts for it (i own a honda) so finding parts for a new beetle is kinda hard!!


----------



## J.P. 8V (Feb 24, 2011)

washed polished and waxed my beetle this morning and damn it's still slow, :laugh


----------



## brobeetle17 (May 16, 2011)

need to find a good wax to get rid of oxydation an a nice cold air for it


----------



## Jokerx66 (Jul 26, 2009)

washed it swiched to my summer stealies and my hids came in the mail.


----------



## lenswerks (Nov 6, 2002)

Installed H&R 26mm front ASB and KW V3 coilovers. Already had 28mm rear ASB and VF Engeenering transmission mount.

Should have done this many years ago


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Rear brakes/parking brake cables/4 new conti tires/alignment and I waxed my car for the second time in 632,000 km. First day of my vacation was rather busy!


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

I parted and sold my NB in 2008, but I can post in this thread because this morning, I moved my NB rear interior panels from the garage and put them in the basement. I also moved a set of Neuspeed race springs I used to have on my NB. :thumbup:


----------



## navyfam1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Finished reinstalling the trim after the headliner replacement .. then installed a new bad boys horn 

Pics...


















And a lil photo op...



















Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## navyfam1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Vinyl wrapped the trunk today










Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

I just got my NB a week ago so nothing big other than a major cleaning, scratch removal and waxing. It was pretty neglected.









Yesterday I installed a 9" OEM style antenna and today I disabled my DRL's by bending down the "B" pin because bending the "TFL" pin method did not work. Pretty minor actually. I've also ordered new front & rear OEM VW emblems and _finally_ came to a decision on the wheel/tire combo I'm going with. I spent many hours looking at different wheels in the last week. 

I think it looks pretty good for a stocker and it's a good "starting" point.


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Last weekend: 
> Cleaned up & painted calipers & rotors 
> Put on new wheels & tires 

Front: 


















Rear: 


















Tires & Wheels:


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

This weekend, Saturday, changed oil & oil filter, fuel filter, air filter, visual inspection of undercarriage looking for damage to rubber boots, leaks, etc., cleaned 7 years of grime from bottom of engine & tranny that PO left for me, LOL.

Sunday, replaced busted up lower grill mesh panel, replaced fog light bulb, sorted out fog light issues (blown fuse) so they are working now :thumbup:, spliced in ambient temp. sensor from salvage yard Jetta, but the display is way off :thumbdown:. Gonna try and find a newer NB or similer that had the ambient temp overhead display to use that connector & harness.

This week, Wednesday, get door dings taken out

UPDATE: The temperature is reading is correct now. Maybe the sensor just needed to sleep on it overnight, LOL


----------

